#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-16
 * ogra_ gets coffee
<sil2100> So tired...
 * popey stabs 2fa
 * Mirv had some login.ubuntu.com problems earlier and webops were looking at it
<popey> yeah, needs a lot of refreshes
<ogra_> sil2100, if you decide to promote anything during teh evening meeting, just leave a ping around, i'll promote it later then
<ogra_> brendand, popey, so looking at the console log of the failing filemanager tests i noticed something ...
 * popey crosses fingers
<ogra_> it seems to redefine $HOME suring the tests all the time ... to a tmpdir ...
<ogra_> but i also see:
<ogra_> void DirModel::setPath(const QString&) DirModel(0x739038) path or url may not exist or cannot be read: "~"
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<ogra_> so it seems the test (or the filemanager itself) tries to use ~/
<ogra_> i'm not sure that expands to $HOME correctly
<brendand> ogra_, i see that too. i'll try and find if the test is doing it
<ogra_> (i.e. it might read this from PAM instead of the environment, so you get expansion of the variable for what hopme was set to at login time)
<ogra_> doe it actually use a fake $HOME when you test locally too =
<ogra_> ?
<popey> ogra_: sil2100 brendand i just ran the filemanager tests on flo with qt53 and it passed
<popey> Ran 24 tests in 563.684s
<popey> OK
<popey> so only change was a) make image writable [may have affected tests?] and b) upgrade to qt5.3
<brendand> popey, i run it with writable image too
<popey> k
<brendand> popey, do it again :)
 * popey reboots
<popey> hah
<sil2100> :O
<cjwatson> 14197 07:00:01      \_ /usr/bin/python /home/ubuntu-archive/cu2d/cupstream2distro//copy2distro --no-filter
<cjwatson> I suspect that's probably hung ... killing it
<cjwatson> (we had an rsync hung from around the same time too, so I guess some network problem)
 * ogra_ noticed network issues with the image builders too
<popey> brendand: passed second time
<popey> thats it, land qt 5.3!
 * popey runs again
<brendand> popey, wow, how lucky is that
<sil2100> Saviq: I see a new landing for unity8 - but I see it's already assigned in silo 008
<sil2100> Saviq: any possibility of releasing 008 before that?
<Saviq> sil2100, unlikely
<Saviq> sil2100, there's an issue with indicator-session there that makes the whole silo useless
<sil2100> Saviq: should I free this silo then? Or do you still intend to work on this with bregma in the nearest time?
<Saviq> sil2100, we will, this week for sure
<Saviq> sil2100, and the new unity8 landing should be real quick
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, since you're the lander for both, I do 'override' and just sync up the changes then
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, did we discuss the address-book-app failures at all?
 * ogra_ doesnt think so 
<popey> brendand: failed on the 3rd go, hangs forever
<ogra_> we also missed the changes (though they are minor and mostly not affecting us)
<brendand> ogra_, looks like that was a mistake. there were two failures and it seems they were genuine
<brendand> ogra_, it's not possible to type into the text fields in the contact editor
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> that indeed sounds liek a real bug
<ogra_> *like
<brendand> hmmm, wait. well there is a bug there
<brendand> but it looks like the AP tests don't catch it because they don't use the keyboard
<sil2100> brendand: we discussed them last week, I have a bug for those
<sil2100> brendand: will poke bfiller about those today
<brendand> ok, looks like it was just some momentary strangeness. i'll file a bug if it happens again
<sil2100> brendand: I tried running those address-book-app AP tests on my device when filling in the bug but they passed twice
<ogra_> popey, looking at your bootcharts ... your system never goes properly to idle, else the new chart would stop *a lot* earlier
<ogra_> brendand, so running the filemanagerr test locally with exactly the same args:
<ogra_> phablet-test-run -A '--timeout-profile=long' -v -o test-out -f subunit -a /var/crash -a /home/phablet/.cache/upstart filemanager
<ogra_> doesnt print any of these "~" messages
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> i see it in the apps own log
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_>                 page: FolderListPage {
<ogra_>                     objectName: "folderPage"
<ogra_>                     folder: "~"//modelData
<ogra_>                 }
<ogra_> line 103 hardcodes ~
<ogra_> (looking at /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.3.193/qml/filemanager.qml)
<ogra_> aha, line 75 has it too
<ogra_> property var folderTabs: ["~"]
<ogra_> hmm, and looking at the test code it never exports HOME= but only sets it via initctl
 * Mirv wonders if boiko is going to land the address book stuff today
<ogra_> (it uses the export for desktop tests of the same package)
<Mirv> (it includes an Qt 5.3 related fix)
<Mirv> yes, just the one sil2100 is looking at :)
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know if it also touches our autopilot issues?
<Mirv> sil2100: no, I don't know, I'm just interested in that crash fix and I haven't looked at the other MR:s
<sil2100> Damn, the spreadsheet is not auto-updating again...
<sil2100> It's barfing out on fetching the backend webpage with an 'unexpected error'
<sil2100> It's something I can do nothing to fix...
<sil2100> brb
<popey> ogra_: which? wopr or deep-thought?
<ogra_> popey, the long boot
<ogra_> the short one has an awful gap
<ogra_> it could boot 10sec faster if you would utilize CPU and disk in the middle
<ogra_> (by shuffling stuff around)
<popey> i just wiped my laptop clean ☻
<ogra_> also none of your systems seems to run ureadahead at all ... it wastes *a lot* if you dont run that
<popey> even on ssd?
<popey> i dont recall disabling that
<ogra_> even SSDs like it if you load everything into RAM at once and can read from there during the further process
<davmor2> popey: if you open file browser on mako do you very briefly get the flo portrait tablet view?
<ogra_> SSDs might be fast ... but RAM is still faster :)
<davmor2> ogra_: Rom is faster :P
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> right
<popey> davmor2: kinda, yes
<davmor2> popey: I'm wondering if autopilot is faster than my finger and can start running on the wrong view
<popey> dont think so
<popey> the ap doesn't appear at all with broken tests
<popey> you just get the unity loading dots
 * ogra_ is pretty sure the issues are related to the $HOME setting 
<popey> ogra_: is it easy to patch the tests to prove that?
<ogra_> popey, i tried but then it cant find the click anymore
<popey> just replace ~ with /home/phablet ?
<popey> in the filemanager tests only
<ogra_> autopilot/filemanager/tests/__init__.py
<popey> yes
<ogra_> there is a line setting it
<popey> i fudged $HOME in there and it failed differently
<popey> which is obviously wrong
<popey> needs to be the tmp home ?
<ogra_> conditionally based on if the package is click or not
<ogra_> right
<ogra_>         if self.test_type == 'click':
<ogra_>             self.useFixture(toolkit_fixtures.InitctlEnvironmentVariable(
<ogra_>                             HOME=temp_dir))
<ogra_>         else:
<ogra_>             self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable('HOME',
<ogra_>                                                          newvalue=temp_dir))
<ogra_> i was trying to make it set it in both places for the click case
<ogra_> but that ends in  WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.193'
<ogra_> what the app code would need would be reading the env var and putting it in there ... but i'm not sure QMl can do that easily
<ogra_> ("there" being the hardcoded places(
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ hi, i'm marking silo 14 has verified
<sil2100> dbarth: o/ Ok, let me check that
<dbarth> for reference, this requires 2 updates to pre-installed click packages to fully fix the issue
<dbarth> 1 gmail webapp update (correcting an extra url path)
<dbarth> and 1 faceook webapp update (to avoid a UX regression on switching to external links)
<dbarth> both webapps have been pushed to the store for review
<dbarth> you can land silo 14 as soon as you want (it won't break the apps), but you may want to get those 2 other updates in the same image though
<ogra_> Mirv, see my conversation with popey ... is there any easy way to use $HOME in QML without having a C++ provider that reads it first ?
<davmor2> sil2100: 83 is looking as good as any I've seen recently
<sil2100> davmor2: great to hear that :)
<davmor2> sil2100: however phone still dies with no warnings
<ogra_> dies ?
<ogra_> when, how ?
<sil2100> davmor2: awww... well, we didn't expect this to be fixed, we just *hoped* it has improved with the indicator landing
<davmor2> ogra_: when there is suddenly no battery left
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: I think davmor2 means the no-battery-death
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats expected
<ogra_> right, we have bogs open for that
<ogra_> *bugs too
<popey> has anyone else noticed nm clinging onto the furthest access point away?
<popey> mine is always attached to the farthest one when i boot up
<ogra_> i thought some other ddeath we dont know about yet
<ogra_> popey, talk to cyphermox
<davmor2> popey: which connection did you setup first it will maybe stay connected to that one as preferred
<popey> no idea
<popey> from the dates in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections it wasn't the oldest, but newest
<Mirv> ogra_: maybe ask on #ubuntu-app-devel
<Mirv> the SDK guys might know
<ogra_> yeah, will do
<Mirv> uh, new webbrowser-app, I have to be again trigger-happy in Qt PPA once it has been m&c:d
<Mirv> some news from Qt 5.3 land: address-book now passes completely (but the fix should still land for real too). calendar app seems to be duplicate of current image bug, so not really new.
<Mirv> sil2100: is there a bug tracking the calendar app failures, I don't see it on the landing team mails?
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we didn't add that yet, it wasn't happening all the time last week
<sil2100> Mirv: but a bug should be present, one moment
<Mirv> it seems there are several bugs about it
<Mirv> not sure if there's master bug
<Mirv> but well, bug #1329821 matches this newest run exactly so I can mark my bug a duplicate of that
<ubot5> bug 1329821 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_show_next_years failed on mako #81" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329821
<sil2100> Mirv: sadly there is no bug for this one failure, but I guess there is one root cause of all of them
<Mirv> yeah probably
<Mirv> there's 6 separate bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?orderby=-importance&memo=75&start=75
<Mirv> popey: do you happen to have your qt 5.2 device within reach? I think that blabble would be worth testing there since according to automated testing it doesn't work there either.
<popey> blabble works fine on 5.2
 * sil2100 goes prepare lunch
<Mirv> popey: ok, can you update bug #1327667 accordingly? it was just that it had a crash folder also on the stock image testing tarballs of yours.
<ubot5> bug 1327667 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "blabble + qt5.3 on flo #73 crash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327667
<Mirv> popey: and to ping bomb you more, maybe test inews again bug #1327680 since I just marked it as Invalid, plus railroad & blackjack which I marked as incomplete earlier since they seemed to work for me bug #1327595
<ubot5> bug 1327680 in Unity 8 "Qt5.3 unity8 greeter crash" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327680
<ubot5> bug 1327595 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "railroad app crashes media-hub in #73" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327595
<Mirv> elopio: hi! zsombi & co were interested in whether you completed the UITK testing successfully, as it's currently marked as not tested and therefore not getting published?
<Mirv> elopio: well zoltan is mentioning that he'd consider rebuilding from newest staging and testing again
<Mirv> elopio: aaand he's doing it (updating the MP with latest staging including your swipe fixes)
<Mirv> elopio: the Qt 5.3 testing btw showed some swipe failures at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/1/#showFailuresLink - maybe your branch would fix those too?
<ogra_> sil2100, did oyu notice the ubuntu-touch-meta upload ? i think we should have an image build soon so we can see what the language pack switch gained us
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, right, it was around noon
<sil2100> Damn missed that one completely
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, an image would be good now - I guess there's nothing specific we're waiting for right now
<sil2100> Just normal landings happening
<popey> Mirv: 5.3 call?
<sil2100> So you can kick a new image
<ogra_> sil2100, image triggered (sorry, had a distracting phone call)
<ogra_> popey, FYI ... a bootchart should always use all available CPu if possible to boot as fast as possible ... also take a look at the disk how it loads all files very early in the boot due to ureadahead http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-83.png
<ogra_> (the interesting bits in a bootchart are the two graphs at the top ... the rest is mostly just there to confuse you ;) )
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 84 building (started: 20140616 14:00) ===
<mhr3> sil2100, my latest silo request will probably take a while to land, consider it non-blocking, i'll keep rebuilding the components
<mhr3> sil2100, will also need a few reconfs
<sil2100> Ok
<Mirv> boiko: hi, are you landing the telephony-service/address-book-app today? it'd be nice to have for Qt 5.3
<sil2100> hmm.. unity8 again ;p Grrr
<sil2100> But since you promise to take care of it, I give you an override
<boiko> Mirv: any specific landing you need? we are landing the first round of new designs today
<elopio> fginther: maybe, it will be useful to have another gatekeeper job like the qt one for the toolkit. What do you say?
<fginther> elopio, let me have a conversation with the rest of the team first to see where we are on capacity and usage, etc.
<Mirv> boiko: landing-001, specifically https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/telephony-service/fix-phonenumber-crash/+merge/222797
<Mirv> boiko: I've made manual build of that branch to the Qt 5.3 PPA which fixes all address book app issues on 5.3, but getting it landed to archives would help in getting rid of that temporary build
<elopio> fginther: yes, thanks.
<boiko> Mirv: that's being tested, this will land soon
<Mirv> boiko: thanks, great
<mhr3> sil2100, so, where's my silo?
<sil2100> mhr3: hmmm, one moment, I guess the spreadsheet might have not auto-updated itself
<sil2100> Let me check
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 84 DONE (finished: 20140616 15:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/84.changes ===
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> 40MB fat lost in the tarball \o/
<ogra_> (from 508 down to 470MB)
<davmor2> ogra_: that or it's forgotten libs ;)
<ogra_> nah, its dropped desktop translations
<sil2100> I love whenever the image is slimmed down
<elopio> ping doanac. It seems that this crash was not traced:
<elopio> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/78:20140611.1:20140530/8530/unity8/1241528/
<elopio> is jenkins configured to do whoopsie-upload-all before storing the artifacts?
<doanac> elopio: we should upload any .crash files that are generated on the target. I see a link to a crash file: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/282/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash/*view*/
<doanac> is that not what you are needing?
<elopio> doanac: no. Saviq says that we need to trace that crash on the device that generated it.
<Saviq> elopio, not exactly the same device, but at least one with the same packages on it
<elopio> " otherwise the .crash file is missing details"
<Saviq> yeah, it doesn't even contain the version of the package
<Saviq> or the symbols that are otherwise available on device
<doanac> elopio: Saviq: k. I think we may need to update phablet-test-run for this. I believe we call phablet-test-run and just tell it to pull everything under /var/crash
<Saviq> doanac, at some point at least it also did whoopsie-upload-all
<Saviq> doanac, which would have processed the files and upload them to errors.u.c
<doanac> Saviq: okay. looking at p-t-r now, there's no reference to whoopsie.
<doanac> i can take a stab at an MP today. i just need to call "whoopsie-upload-all" after running a test?
<Saviq> doanac, afaict, yes, but probably make sure to time it out in case there's network failure or something of the sort
<doanac> Saviq: ack - good point.
<Saviq> or well, jenkins would time it out anyway, wouldn't it
<doanac> yeah, but jenkins has a big timeout. we should make this a little more fine grained
<Saviq> yup
<doanac> Saviq: any ideas on what a sensible timeout would be?
<Saviq> doanac, I'd say a few minutes
<doanac> k. i'll see what i can do. thanks
<Saviq> doanac, just try crashing unity8
<Saviq> (i.e. kill -11 `pidof unity8`)
<doanac> smart :)
<Saviq> and see how long that takes to complete whoopsie-upload-all, multiply by 10
<Saviq> there's your number
<elopio> thanks Saviq and doanac.
<elopio> Saviq: I'll mark the bug as incomplete waiting for it to happen again after doanac's tracing.
<Saviq> tx
<dbarth> hi again
<dbarth> i updated silo 11 / line 21 to add another bugfix for the same target project
<dbarth> can i get a silo reconfig?
<dbarth> sil2100 ^^ if still in your shift
<robru> dbarth, on it
<dbarth> thanks robru
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome! Ok, it's done, go ahead with build
<dbarth> cool
 * popey pokes davmor2 with hangout chat
<mhr3> robru, can i get reconf of 014?
<robru> yes!
<robru> mhr3, alright, you are go for build
<mhr3> robru, ty
<robru> mhr3, you're welcome
<sil2100> popey: thanks for the presentation, this design looks really nice
<robru> mhr3, just to let you know, I *just* pulled the trigger on a unity8 publish job, so you'll have to rebuild unity8 in a couple hours once that fully lands & merges
<davmor2> popey: so I can't repro that swiping either way which way triggered it for you?
<mhr3> robru, sure, i know
<robru> k
<popey> davmor2: lock phone, unlock phone
<popey> sil2100: np
<robru> slangasek, hey, I lost track of the landing rotation, is it my day today?
<slangasek> robru: I was just asking that myself :)
<slangasek> robru: was the rotation you, barry, stgraber?
<slangasek> if so, I think it's stgraber's
<robru> slangasek, yeah. barry did it friday. makes sense
<robru> slangasek, we should document this somewhere ;-)
<slangasek> (and sorry for not calendaring this up)
<barry> yeah, a calendar would be nice :)
<barry> have fun with "every 3 other business days" in gcal :)
<robru> yeah that sounds like a pain.
<robru> barry, on the other hand "every 3 other days" is pretty easy to do.... ;-)
<barry> robru: true.  i did that in my own canonical calendar, and then adjusted for business days until the end of june
<slangasek> barry: nah, I'll just do a SPREADSHEET
<robru> slangasek, oh yes please, we need more spreadsheets ;-)
<slangasek> I knew you'd approve
<robru> slangasek, make sure you load it with scripts that query and poll other services, so we can push it to gdocs limit and have it go down constantly...
<barry> slangasek: also make sure it uses some obscure @c.c address for us so we'll have no access and won't be able to make google's corporate login work for unknown reasons
<barry> (monday is snark day)
<sil2100> o/
<robru> barry, ugh, I just tried making my own calendar, but when I adjust each week, it doesn't adjust the ones after the one I adjusted, making the repeat almost totally useless.
<sil2100> slangasek: is the rotation thing documented anywhere? Would be nice to know who's currently 'on'
<slangasek> sil2100: no, that's the current discussion topic :-)
<robru> slangasek, yeah could we just have like a wiki page for this?
<slangasek> robru: that would be fine.  You want to set one up?
<robru> slangasek, yes! ;-)
<slangasek> ta ;)
<slangasek> I clearly was overthinking this and should've just gone with a wiki page from the start
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: set it up under citrain/ I guess?
<robru> sil2100, yep, on it
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<sil2100> Oh! Wait, actually...
<sil2100> robru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingTeam <- maybe a section could be added here?
<sil2100> Or you think a separate page would be better?
<robru> sil2100, oh I already started a separate page
<slangasek> oops, well, too late now, wikis are immutable
<sil2100> Ok, let's link it to this page later on
<sil2100> slangasek: :D
<robru> sil2100, nah I can put it in there
<robru> sil2100, slangasek : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingTeam ok here's this week for now
<robru> we can expand it as we go
<slangasek> robru: thanks :)
<robru> slangasek, thanks for not making a spreadsheet ;-)
<slangasek> sil2100: this does kind of leave you with no relief, though, which wasn't quite what I had in mind
<slangasek> sil2100: does the fact that stgraber+barry start 3h earlier help?
<slangasek> (earlier than robru)
<robru> slangasek, well, it was always that way, now it's just codified.
<slangasek> right
<sil2100> slangasek: hey, yeah :) Of course it's helpful, good for a beginning!
<robru> slangasek, I was assuming that at some point some EU Foundations Team members would rotate in for sil2100
<robru> brb, grabbing some breakfast
<sil2100> ogra_: !
<sil2100> ogra_: could you promote #83?
 * sil2100 noticed that he sent the e-mail by mistake without ogra_ pressing the promotion button yet
<ogra_> heh, perfect timing to ask in the half time break :)
<sil2100> :P
<sil2100> Quick! Everyone is waiting for it already!
<sil2100> The e-mail is ouuut!
<ogra_> haha
 * sil2100 panics
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<ogra_> promotion script running
<ogra_> === Image #83 Promoted ===
 * ogra_ goes back to the game
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Have fun
<sil2100> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109159869108744115904/posts/SzyTXh8jkzA <- for after the match ;)
<popey> yay!
<sil2100> See you tomorrow o/
<robru> mhr3, a ha, nice job merging 12 before building 14 ;-)
<robru> barry, you got 12 and 17
<robru> oops
<robru> I mean, bfiller you got 12 and 17
<bfiller> robru: thanks!
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<kgunn> robru: i got something happening i don't quite understand
<robru> kgunn, what's up?
<kgunn> robru: so we built mir & its rdepends...but unity-mir wouldn't install, kept locking for old mir...so i said "i'll show you"...and force rebuild
<kgunn> on unity-mir only, but then
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177724734/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.unity-mir_0.4%2B14.10.20140616.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kgunn> it fails to build, looking for platform-api v2 ...but platform-api v2 is in that ppa!
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+packages
<robru> hmmmm
<kgunn> robru: maybe it doesn't work how i think it works?...anyway...open to ideas
<robru> kgunn, yeah that error message is confusing, usually it's caused by some other more distant dep being broken somehow
<robru> trying to remember how to troubleshoot that
<kgunn> robru: stranger still....it actually built just fine earlier this morning
<kgunn> with no complaints
<robru> kgunn, yeah, could be something landed in between to break it
<kgunn> robru: force rebuild all ?
<kgunn> should i
<robru> kgunn hang on
<kgunn> ok
 * kgunn is gonna go run/workout, bbiab
 * camako will take over from kgunn
<robru> camako, yeah, try a full rebuild, but I'm still looking at this
<camako> robru, ok will do
<elopio> Only three errors on #84 :D
<elopio> things are getting easier.
<robru> mhr3, you got 18
<mhr3> thx
<ogra_> elopio, oh, wow !!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<camako> robru, force_build failed.... same issue
<camako> kgunn ^^
<robru> bah
<elopio> ping robru. I'm testing silo 006 but with phablet-click-test-setup I get:
<elopio> pull-lp-source: Error: Failed to download: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.47+14.10.20140616-0ubuntu1.dsc: 404 Not Found
<elopio> what's primary? shouldn't it use the path to the silo?
<robru> elopio: phablet-click-test-setup? what?
<elopio> robru: anything. phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calculator;
<robru> elopio: no, phablet-click-test-setup doesn't know anything about silos, it tries to download the tests from the archive. but they're not in the archive so it's only in the silo.
<Mirv> elopio: edit phablet-click-test-setup and remove the line regarding basic_packages that tells about ui-toolkit. you can install the -autopilot .deb package from PPA instead.
 * Mirv waves good night
<Mirv> (bug #1280279)
<ubot5> bug 1280279 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-click-test-setup tries to download unity8 and ui-toolkit from main archives, failing when those are being tested" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280279
<robru> elopio: I think you need to run phablet-click-test-setup before installing the silo contents. you'll have the older version of the tests but it'll test the new package
<Mirv> or robru's version, run it before indeed
<robru> mirv, thanks
<elopio> Mirv: thanks.
<robru> mirv, elopio, depends if you're testing the tests themselves, or if you're testing the code. mirv's way tests the newest tests, my way runs old tests on new app code
<robru> camako: are you sure it's the same error? looks different to me, maybe I'm not looking at the right thing
<robru> camako sorry for the delay, infinity fixed it, should be working now
<camako> robru, yes it was the same error... Should I kick another rebuil_all?
<robru> camako: no
<camako> robru, last build failed for mir and unity-mir... So build those two then?
<robru> camako: no
<camako> ?
<robru> camako: those two failed waiting for platform-api, platform-api failed waiting for something else. platform-api needs to get fixed first
<robru> camako: sorry I'm doing like 10 things right now. What I'm being told is that doing a rebuild from CI Train won't fix this because that causes a new upload that will fail in the same way. You have to dig into the PPA and trigger the rebuild from there
<robru> camako: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+build/6103560 so if you click retry from here, it should work
<robru> but wait
<robru> infinity-already did unity-mir
<camako> robru, in the morning everything built successfully
<camako> but we had package installation problems
<infinity> unity-mir is fine now.  Retrying mir/armhf, but the failure there looked a bit more suspicious.  We'll see how it fares on a second go.
<camako> infinity, do I need to start the build or you started already?
<infinity> camako: Retrying the build is saner than reuploading.
<infinity> camako: The build is in progress right now.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+build/6103560
<camako> infinity, thanks...
<infinity> The failure on this one was a failure to link, though, which may well be an actual bug, not a package skew issue.  We'll see.
<camako> ok
<infinity> And same failure again.
<infinity> CMakeFiles/mirprotobuf.dir/google_protobuf_guard.cpp.o: In function `void std::call_once<void (&)()>(std::once_flag&, void (&)())':
<infinity> /usr/include/c++/4.8/mutex:779: undefined reference to `std::__get_once_mutex()'
<infinity> /usr/include/c++/4.8/mutex:783: undefined reference to `std::__set_once_functor_lock_ptr(std::unique_lock<std::mutex>*)'
<infinity> /usr/include/c++/4.8/mutex:790: undefined reference to `std::__set_once_functor_lock_ptr(std::unique_lock<std::mutex>*)'
<infinity> CMakeFiles/mirprotobuf.dir/google_protobuf_guard.cpp.o: In function `__gthread_mutex_unlock':
<infinity> /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf/c++/4.8/bits/gthr-default.h:778: undefined reference to `std::__once_functor'
<infinity> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<infinity> src/shared/protobuf/CMakeFiles/mirprotobuf.dir/build.make:153: recipe for target 'lib/libmirprotobuf.so.0' failed
<infinity> make[3]: *** [lib/libmirprotobuf.so.0] Error 1
 * camako hasn't seen this error before... will look into it
<camako> kgunn, ^^ .... cross compile works... has to do with cross vs native incompatibility... Dunno why built ok earlier tho..
<rsalveti> robru: can I get a landing for line 40?
<rsalveti> *silo
<robru> rsalveti sure
<robru> rsalveti: you got 19
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti: you're welcome!
<robru> brb, need to reboot
<kgunn> camako: i'm back, gonna reboot real quick
<robru> damn  my system is just glitching out today
<slangasek> infinity: so, where'd you get to in this unity-mir investigation?
<slangasek> I see that g++ 4.9.0-3ubuntu5 (depends: g++-4.8) is used for the build; could it be that g++-4.8 headers are incompatible with new libstdc++?
<infinity> slangasek: s/unity-mir/mir/ I assume?  After making unity-mir happy (that was just version skew in the PPA), mir was FTBFS on armhf, which I punted to upstream.
<infinity> slangasek: It's entirely possible the g++ headers are incompatible on ARM, worth looking into.
<infinity> slangasek: Given that GCC only guarantees backward compatibility at runtime, not compile time, I wouldn't put it past them to have changed removed/mangled something.
<infinity> s/changed//
<slangasek> infinity: right, mir.  Which upstream did you punt this to?
<infinity> slangasek: camako and kgunn were discussing it above (ish).
<slangasek> infinity: so 'mir' upstream
<infinity> slangasek: Right.
<slangasek> infinity: which is how I wound up back here. ;)
<infinity> Whee!
<slangasek> fwiw, __get_once_mutex() is bounded by #ifndef _GLIBCXX_HAVE_TLS
<slangasek> which I'm pretty sure we have
<infinity> slangasek: We certainly should.
<infinity> slangasek: I'd done no investigation aside from highlighting the problematic lines in the build log.
<infinity> slangasek: Is this being punted back to us as "your toolchain sucks, yo'?
<infinity> s/'/"/
<slangasek> infinity: nothing so concrete; kgunn had just asked if gcc-4.9 had settled
<slangasek> and this may well be fallout from that; trying to reproduce the problem now
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, has it?  I'd love to switch back. :P
<slangasek> infinity: no, you get an orderly transition of the C++11-using packages; talk to tvoss if you want to volunteer to help :)
<infinity> slangasek: Ahh, so, we'll transition C++-11 libs first, then flip the default compiler again?
<slangasek> yes
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> That shouldn't take long, in theory.  Unless spreadsheets slow us down. :P
<mhr3> robru, ping?
<mhr3> robru, can you try to just rebuild https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-018/+build/6103541 pls?
<mhr3> there's some super weird error
<robru> checking
<robru> infinity, slangasek hey guys, is this related ^^ looks similar to me
<mhr3> is the new libstdc++ now built with 4.9?
<infinity> robru: That's the same error, yes.
<infinity> mhr3: Yeah, it is.
<mhr3> that explains it then
<mhr3> robru, so i guess no need to rebuild it until there's a proper fix
<robru> mhr3, yeah
<boiko> robru: hi, I was looking at the update excuses, and there it says dialer-app was not considered, anything I should do?
<boiko> robru: this is regarding landing-001
<robru> boiko, yeah you should ping pitti about that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1330360
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330360 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "mark for language pack use" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<robru> boiko, or I guess you could just add that one line to your debian/control like pitti wants, and then drop that block-proposed tag from that bug, and then republish
<boiko> robru: it seems he filled the bug as an example, I don't think he really meant to block dialer-app, /me trying to avoid the trouble of having to republish
<boiko> robru: as pitti is not around, I think it might be easier if I just add that tag to debian/control
<robru> boiko, well it won't get through proposed as long as block-proposed is on the bug. so delete that tag and then it'll migrate. but make sure you talk to pitti about it, because you guys are just stepping on each other's toes now, it's not good communication
<robru> yeah
<boiko> robru: should I do anything on the silo? other than rebuilding dialer-app when I finish the changes
<robru> boiko, hmm, nope. silo is fine. you just need to rebuild to get that new line in the package, then I'll re-publish.
<boiko> robru: ok, should I also mark the change as fixing the bug?
<robru> boiko, ... yes
<robru> boiko, no wait
<robru> boiko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/dialer-app/revision/151 pitti pushed to your trunk already
<robru> boiko, I don't know what the hell is going on. pitti made a "release" here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/revision/152 but that never made it into ubuntu
<slangasek> robru, infinity, mhr3: what is this '__once_functor'?  I don't find that in the /usr/include/c++/4.8/functional in the archive
<robru> slangasek, never heard of it.
<robru> but I'm not a C++ guy, no idea
<slangasek> ok; I don't think we should assume this is related to the other mir failure, just yet
<slangasek> oh, although std::__once_functor does appear in both build failures (it's just not the first failure, on the mir build)
<robru> slangasek, well in both cases the build only failed on armhf, other arches built fine. so it seems like there's something wrong with just that arch
<robru> boiko, don't rebuild anything, I'm going to drop that tag and let your package migrate.
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks!
<dobey> robru: the problem is new libstdc++ which is built against gcc 4.9
<dobey> robru: so things trying to link it go boom
<dobey> slangasek: ^^
<slangasek> robru: yes.  I'm looking now to see if the build failure is reproducible with a cross-build, given that none of the libstdc++s here show those symbols
<slangasek> dobey: er, I'm well aware of the current state of the toolchains; "go boom" is not what is supposed to happen
<kgunn> slangasek: mir cross compile was fine
<kgunn> i just tried native compile locally, and it go boom
<kgunn> on top of devel-proposed
<dobey> kgunn: because you have libstdc++6 4.9, and gcc 4.8, i guess
<dobey> that is what happened in the PPA for unity-scope-click silo anyway
<slangasek> dobey: yes, and *that's supposed to be supported*; we need to get to the bottom of why this is causing a build failure
<dobey> slangasek: the problem is that it has libstdc++6-4.9 and libstdc++4.8-dev, but not libstdc++6-4.8
<dobey> afaict
<kgunn> yeah...that'd make sense
<slangasek> hmm
<dobey> seems libstdc++-4.8-dev depends only on "libstdc++6" which i guess is pulling -4.9 instead of -4.8 for some reason
<slangasek> that could be; though I still don't see these symbols in any version of libstdc++
<slangasek> yes, it only depends on libstdc++6 because that's supposed to work
<slangasek> there is no -4.8 version of the library anymore
<kgunn> slangasek: now's probably not the time to be asking such things...but how come there's no 4.8 version available to downgrade to ?
 * kgunn figures there's some special reason
<slangasek> kgunn: because library transitions are one way
<slangasek> and the soname didn't change
<dobey> slangasek: yay templates
<slangasek> and it didn't change because the ABI didn't change
<slangasek> dobey: templates don't generate undefined references
<kgunn> slangasek: ah got it....ABI didn't change _allegedly_ :)
<slangasek> kgunn: right ;)  and from everything I'm seeing so far, this failure is not due to an ABI chnage
<slangasek> change
<dobey> ugh, the bzr branch just has gcc tar.xz inside it :(
<boiko> robru: so, will the migration happen on its own now for dialer-app?
<robru> boiko, it should as far as I know
<boiko> robru: ok
<robru> (which, I should clarify, isn't very far)
<boiko> robru: :)
<boiko> robru: update excuses still say it won't migrate because of that bug
<boiko> robru: but I don't know much about this either
<robru> infinity, regarding ^^ 'block-proposed' tag on a bug, is it enough to delete that tag, or does anything else special need to happen?
<slangasek> robru: rather than closing the bug?
<slangasek> removing the tag will automatically have the effect, but I'd be wary of doing it this way
<slangasek> as that implies the bug that someone marked as a blocker hasn't been fixed yet
<robru> slangasek, right, well technically it hasn't.
<robru> ;-)
<robru> brb, phone
<robru> slangasek, sorry
<robru> slangasek, so the situation is that, pitti did a push to trunk + manual upload (fine) but then blocked his manual upload with this bug, and now that is blocking boiko, who also wants to do a release right now
<robru> slangasek, it was poorly coordinated, everybody stepping on everybody's feet, so I figured I'd just unblock and let boiko go ahead. the only problem is that translations in dialer-app will regress for an image or two, but it'll sort itself out after a couple days, didn't seem worth blocking to me
<robru> slangasek, so the bug should stay open, because this translation issue is real, but I didn't want to block boiko's landing
<robru> slangasek, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration doesn't explain how to unblock such a bug, you say removing the tag is enough, but it hasn't migrated yet
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<infinity> robru: Removing the tag is enough.
<infinity> robru: proposed-migration just hasn't run (or completed) since you removed the tag.  Note the datestamp at the top.
<robru> infinity, ok, thanks. thought it ran every half hour or so
<infinity> robru: It runs whenever proposed changes, which is a bug/misfeature I'm going to fix.
<infinity> robru: But it also sometimes runs a long time, if a big transition is confusing it.
<robru> ah
<infinity> robru: Not sure if the current delay is the former or the latter, just got back from lunch and I'm multitasking in a meeting.
<robru> infinity, ok well this isn't a huge rush if you're busy
<robru> just whenever ;-)
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> robru: live logs are in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/utopic/ so you can tell the difference between "hasn't run for ages" and "currently in the middle of massive run"
<cjwatson> in case that helps
<robru> cjwatson, it does, thanks
<robru> cjwatson, err, except that 404s
<robru> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/utopic/
<robru> ;-)
<cjwatson> Er right sorry
<cjwatson> That one
<cjwatson> Looks like the latest run finished a minute ago
<robru> boiko_, ah, excellent ^ dialer-app is valid now
<cjwatson> And migrated click-apparmor and dialer-app
<cjwatson> 34 minutes between starts of last two runs, sassenfrassen, must prod mvo to finish getting ftparchive source caching deployed
<boiko_> robru: cjwatson: thanks! :)
<robru> boiko_, you're welcome
<slangasek> robru, kgunn: I can't reproduce this mir ftbfs at all on the utopic porter machine
<slangasek> I'm giving it a retry
<slangasek> (tested with an up-to-date porter chroot on shedir, using both the mir from the archive and the one from the ppa)
<slangasek> robru, kgunn: ah - I believe this was an issue fixed upstream in gcc-4.9 between 4.9.0-6 and 4.9.0-7, and doko hadn't flagged it because it was part of the upstream update rather than anything he knew broke mir specifically
<slangasek> so it looks like it's fixed as of today, and armhf was the only arch FTBFS because it's the slowest to build
<slangasek> I can certainly confirm that the latest libstdc++6 does have the symbols in question
<infinity> slangasek: That doesn't make much sense, as none of the arches built against 4.9.0-7, since it's in proposed.
<robru> slangasek, so a rebuild should work but it was just slightly out of date earlier today?
<infinity> slangasek: Unless the bug only existed on armhf in the first place.
<robru> slangasek, yeah the silos have -proposed disabled
<slangasek> infinity: ah; could be arch-specific, to be sure
<slangasek> robru: but in that case, see previous conversation with infinity re: -proposed should be enabled
<josharenson> cjohnston, is there an easy (correct) way to add a canonistack machine to the ci lab vpn?
<infinity> Anyhow, I have a proper reproduction env here, I'll try a build without proposed, then enable proposed and upgrade the toolchain and try again.
<robru> slangasek, is that in this channel? I don't see it
<infinity> robru: You and I very briefly brought it up on #distro.
<robru> infinity, I didn't conclude from that exchange that I was supposed to enable -proposed
<robru> thought you were just making an observation
<infinity> robru: Well, that was more of a general process issue, in that proposed should always be enabled.  There was no indication that it would fix THIS issue.
<slangasek> robru: you shouldn't immediately enable it on infinity's say-so ;), but this is an inconsistency with how we do all builds for the archive
<slangasek> and in this case it turns out the inconsistency he noticed stands a good chance of being the cause of the build failures
<robru> slangasek, so, to be clear, are you telling me to enable proposed for the silos? Because that's a thing I can do if necessary.
<infinity> The uniqeuness in snowflakery of ci-train (and airline) customers needs to be minimized, especially as more and more people are asked to use it.
<slangasek> robru: if you could do it for *this* silo, at least temporarily, that should let us unblock
<infinity> slangasek: I'm verifying that claim right now, BTW.
<slangasek> robru: and then we should get buy-in from the rest of the team about making this change more generally/permanently
<robru> slangasek, can you explain to me why this is just a temporary change and not a permanent one for all silos? I never understood why -proposed wsan't enabled originally or what the implications are
<robru> ok
<slangasek> robru: because I don't know who set it up this way initially and don't want to be in a revert war :)
<robru> slangasek, heh, ok, well 16 now has proposed enabled, should I start a rebuild?
<slangasek> robru: yes, please!
<infinity> robru: reTRY, not rebuild.
<infinity> (Assuming rebuild means what I think it means)
<robru> right, that one
<slangasek> infinity: and it looks like gcc-4.9 proposed-migration is merely held up by the lack of gerbil chow for the powerpc buildds
<robru> slangasek, brb, off to buy some more gerbil chow
<infinity> slangasek: I could easily move that build to sagari, I hadn't expected there to be any urgency.
<slangasek> robru: this also impacted the unity-scope-click build failure, so when you have a chance you probably want to do the same for that silo
<slangasek> infinity: it's 14h in already, is it worth it now?
<robru> oh right
<robru> buh, neither mhr3 nor camako are around to ping. ok, time for an email
<infinity> slangasek: It might be close.  Hard to say.  But the whole build end-to-end is under 2h on sagari.
<slangasek> hmm, what do you need to ping them for?
<infinity> Turns out that GCC parallelises REALLY WELL.
<robru> slangasek, to let them know that their failed builds are being retried
<infinity> robru: Can't they just be pleasantly surprised when it all works? :)
<infinity> I certainly don't tell people every time I retry a build in the distro.
<slangasek> infinity: I'd say leave it alone, it's not critical-path if we're already reconfiguring for -proposed
<infinity> Which is often.
<robru> infinity, well in theory they're just twiddling their thumbs waiting for this...
<slangasek> robru: ah, right - I'm with infinity, let them find out in the morning ;)
<robru> infinity, well this is quite exceptional from my perspective. usually when builds fail it's because of upstream breakage, not distro breakage
<robru> "usually when *CI Train* builds fail..."
<infinity> slangasek: I do believe my test build with upgraded libstdc++ is past the point of anger, so your eyeball guess looks correct.
<infinity> robru: Builds fail for a lot of reasons.  The reason I got involved in this at all was a completely different issue, for instance.
<robru> infinity, right, and that original issue was also not caused by the upstream ;-)
<infinity> robru: And sometimes someone clever comes along and retries a build because they know it'll succeed now, and sometimes it's fundamentally broken and I expect the uploader to fix it, but I never ping in the former case, I just let it happen.
<infinity> robru: Up to you, of course, but this process already has too much formality in it.
<robru> infinity, well when people ask me to fix something, I consider it polite to let them know that it's been fixed.
<robru> even if I didn't fix it myself (thanks guys)
<infinity> I'm mildly concerned about this silo now being half-proposed and half-not, but if it's not accidentally involved in a transition or anything, it shuld be fine.
<robru> infinity, what kind of transition? it's mir 0.3.0 release, which is a fairly major point release for em
<infinity> robru: No, I mean if other bits they depend on are transitioning.
<infinity> robru: Then armhf would depend on the new -proposed libs, and !armhf wouldn't.
<robru> infinity, can we check that? I'm not familiar with what libs mir depends on, let alone what's transitioning in proposed right this second
<robru> infinity, are you suggesting that a complete rebuild would be better? ;-)
<robru> reupload
<infinity> slangasek: FWIW, the last gcc-4.9 build on an Xserve was 16h5m, so looks like adare has less than 2h to go.
<infinity> robru: Nah.  Britney will yell at us if it's broken.
<robru> infinity, ok great
<infinity> robru: When you copy this silo to -proposed, give me a poke.  There's an ABI bump in libmirserver, and I'll need to apply overrides.
<robru> infinity, ok, well I guess that'll be tomorrow, upstreams need to do testing before I'll publish
 * infinity nods.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-17
<kgunn> robru: i'm around in lieu of camako
<robru> kgunn, I just wrote you an email ;-)
<kgunn> weeee mail
<robru> kgunn, long story short, mir is building ;-)
<kgunn> robru: yeah, i actually read (most of) the backlog....what a tangled web of gcc shennanigans
<slangasek> kgunn, robru: I see mir built now on armhf
<slangasek> so yes, temporary bug in gcc-4.9 which would have been much more temporary if the silos were using -proposed
<robru> slangasek, so clearly we need to identify the stakeholders and determine why it was chosen to disable -proposed in the first place, and make a case for enabling it permanently
<slangasek> robru: yep, agreed; should we bring this up on tomorrow's landing team call?  or ubuntu-phone?
<ogra_> PPAs are always defaulting to use -proposed
<robru> slangasek, yep, the landing team call would be a good start. ultimately didier will been to be involved, beyond that I'm not sure who else (probably didier would know who else)
<ogra_> we only had one occurence once where we explicitly disabled building from there when cjwatson recommended it to us to work around a breakage
<robru> ogra_, currently all silos have -proposed disabled
<ogra_> and that silo was definitely set back to "normal" (i.e. use -proposed)
<ogra_> ugh
<robru> ogra_, and I have no idea why, or who made that choice
<ogra_> thats wrong and not desired ... i'm sure that sil2100 wasnt the one changing the default
<ogra_> he knows we need to build with it enabled
<robru> ogra_, last week I came close to enabling -proposed for all silos but backed down at the last second because i wasn't really sure what I was doing, or why it was set that way
<ogra_> slangasek, robru, i'll carry it into tomorrows morning meeting
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I think we need to understand who made this change and why; will the right people be in the meeting to answer that question?
<ogra_> i know that i set ppa-19 back to use proposed when we did the workaround ... and i see it still has that setting
<robru> slangasek, well, there's a good chance that anybody related to citrain will be in that meeting. except for didrocks and asac, they won't be there and they might know something
<ogra_> well, sil2100 should definitely know who changed it
<ogra_> i dont thinnk asac knows or cares ... but didier might
<ogra_> he will be online to ask at least ... even if he doesnt come to that meeting anymore
<ogra_> looking through the current PPAs it seems rather random
<ogra_> 18 and 19 both build with proposed
<ogra_> 17 doesnt
<robru> ogra_, I just enabled 16 and 18 today to workaround a failing build on arm
<robru> ogra_, but last week when I was looking at this, they all had -proposed disabled
<ogra_> robru, can you make sure it is enabled in all of them ?
<robru> ogra_, yeah I can do that
<ogra_> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ wonders why he is chatting at 3am and slowly sneaks bedwards :) 
<robru> ogra_, hm, did you do the first 10 already? somebody beat me to those ;-)
<ogra_> nope, i didnt touch anything
<ogra_> only looked
<ogra_> (but from the other end)
<robru> weird, so as of just now, 1-10, 16, 18, and 19 had them enabled, the rest were disabled. I enabled them all.
<robru> but last week, I think on thursday, they were definitely all off
<ogra_> i know for sure it was on when we disabled it for silo 19 back then
<ogra_> and i never checked the others
<robru> ogra_, did you somehow disable them all? ;-) I only know how to do it one at a time ;-)
<ogra_> (assuming they would all use the same default)
<robru> infinity, slangasek : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177744514/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-scope-click_0.1%2B14.10.20140616-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz unity-scope-click still failed even after rebuilding with -proposed.
<ogra_> can general landers change the setup ?
<robru> ogra_, I think you have to be in the ppa-service team (eg if you have upload rights to the silos)
<ogra_> right
<robru> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members#active 11 suspects...
<slangasek> robru: ok; so one of the linkage failures is fixed, two still outstanding there
<slangasek> I'll keep digging
<robru> plus whoever can control ps-jenkisn...
<robru> slangasek, thanks
<slangasek> robru: which silo is this in?
<robru> slangasek, that one's from 18
<robru> slangasek, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-018
 * robru EODish, still around if you need me though
<kgunn> slangasek: thanks for the help
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 85 building (started: 20140617 02:05) ===
<kgunn> slangasek: just for the conversation about building against proposed...although the packages built, they wouldn't install
<kgunn> b/c the packages in the image don't match what's in proposed
<kgunn>  libmirclient7 : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9.0-7ubuntu1) but 4.9.0-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kgunn> ...i started to go down the install proposed pocket packages path...but think i'll just wait a bit
<robru> kgunn, is that just for armhf? I guess you should enable proposed on the device to be able to install ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 85 DONE (finished: 20140617 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/85.changes ===
<slangasek> kgunn: yes, installing them would then also require enabling -proposed
<Mirv> sil2100: hey. I didn't publish the autopilot yet even though it's marked as tested. is there any background to that, or should we just publish it?
<Mirv> dbarth: you've a branch, not MP, listed in that Chrome Extension
<dbarth> uh
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, now does that play ;)
<Mirv> ok :)
<Wellark> rsalveti: bug #1329945 should be fixed in ofono, not indicator-network
<ubot5> bug 1329945 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "WWAN signal strength is reported lower than android in same location" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329945
<Wellark> it's the ofono percentages that are reported wrong
<Wellark> it's ofono's job to scale whatever strenghts the modem reports to the range of 0-100 %
 * Mirv has "Binder_2" consuming 100% CPU and only Google logo :(
<Mirv> funnily the Binder_2 has pid that ps says is /system/bin/sensorservice instead
<asac> slangasek: ogra_: to find the background story of -proposed in ci train, you need to check with didrocks
<asac> he is in -touch etc.
<sil2100> hmmm
<asac> sil2100: all good?
<asac> :)
<sil2100> asac: yeah, just had some hardware failures here (unrelated)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I checked this landing, it's good to go - I'll publish it in a moment
<sil2100> Damn, #85 was a lucky build
<sil2100> thostr_: hi! I see you have silo 13 for the 'forward-port' of HUD and I don't see it being built :)
<sil2100> thostr_: could you move that silo further please?
<thostr_> sil2100: in process of testing this right now
<Mirv> is anyone else having "only Google logo shown" today more than earlier? I did --wipe --bootstrap but after upgrading to Qt 5.3 and reboot I was with google logo and probably not related in anyway to 5.3. also after downgrading I can't get anything on the screen.
<Mirv> initctl gives "Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''"
<Mirv> historically I've seemed to end up in these situations occasionally, but this is a new record
<cjwatson> slangasek: I think the argument for -proposed was to have silos be landable in isolation rather than being tied up in complex transitions, but it's clearly a two-edged sword.  My preference for a way forward would be for the new "airline" engine to have a simple switch for whether to build with -proposed or not, defaulting to on; if you needed to land something quickly that you knew was otherwise going to be tied up in a messy ...
<cjwatson> ... transition then you'd turn it off
<ogra_> cjwatson, the point was that seemingly the default was to have -proposed off ... which wasnt intentional but an oversight after utopic opened it seems
<ogra_> (see #ubuntu-touch)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Oh, interesting, I didn't know that was unintentional
<ogra_> we used to have it on in trusty ... due to pre-release issues it was switched off apparently
<ogra_> and forgottent to switch back ...
<ogra_> -t
<cjwatson> ogra_: this is probably inevitable with any system where the setting isn't automatically maintained
<ogra_> well, only a few people can change it and usually we dont touch the default
<cjwatson> Yeah, but it ought to be reset automatically when reconfiguring
<ogra_> yeah, thats true
<cjwatson> Otherwise drift is inevitable, in fact even more so because it's a rare thing people forget about
<cjwatson> Hm.  Is this actually settable over the LP webservice?
<ogra_> only for members of the owning team
<cjwatson> well sure
<cjwatson> I just couldn't find the setting in the apidoc
<cjwatson> Oh, it's the ArchiveDependency on the primary archive
<cjwatson> OK, yeah, that makes a degree of sense
<popey> ~/48
<popey> bah!
<t1mp> Mirv: I installed landing-005 ppa with image 84, and now the device doesn't boot any more
<t1mp> Mirv: it reboots, but gets stuck on the Google screen.. on desktop I get a message that nexus 4 cannot be mounted. I can still adb to the device
<t1mp> perhaps the qt5 in the silo is broken?
<brendand> popey, we have success
<brendand> popey, let's get it out there
<brendand> popey, i guess we should re-evaluate other tests suites that kill the keyboard and try and remove that (if they pass without it)
<ogra_> ++
<popey> awesome.
<popey> brendand: can you leave a comment on the merge please?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you mind publishing silo 12 for me?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, just got the ping :)
<sil2100> Ok, I see it was +1'ed by Didier, publishing!
<Mirv> t1mp: nope, the PPA is working but the gcc just broke, so when you upgraded you got that too
<t1mp> Mirv: this is weird right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657616/
<asac> sil2100: will 84 be promoted?
<asac> :)
<t1mp> Mirv: I tried to flash image 83 to fix it, but it still is stuck at the google screen, and /etc/ubuntu-build says I have image 84...
<sil2100> asac: most likely! QA is doing dogfooding and we're assessing the translations issue
<asac> that would be fantastic. it has my pet bug fixed
<sil2100> Pet bug? ;)
<Wellark> is this a known problem?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, he is always evil to his pet bugs and wants to kill them :P
<Wellark> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.8/../../../arm-linux-gnueabihf/libprocess-cpp.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_call@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
<ogra_> Wellark, where do you see that ?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<Wellark> ogra_: silo builds
<ogra_> which silo
<Wellark> like here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177764561/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.dbus-cpp_3.0.0%2B14.10.20140617-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Wellark> silo 2
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/
<ogra_> hmm, that should have built ...
<ogra_> Wellark, see #ubuntu-devel ... there is a new gcc and a new libstdc++
<ogra_> might be related
<ogra_> (tell doko please)
<sil2100> Seeing all this I'm really getting more afraid of building a new image ;)
<Wellark> well, seems that process-cpp is broken in the archive
<ogra_> Wellark, please tell doko about it, seems ot be fallout of the new gcc
<ogra_> (or rather libstdc++)
<sil2100> Wellark: right, best if you poke on -devel about this
<sil2100> Why is it so that everytime a new gcc appears we get breakages on all fronts
<ogra_> well, it is hard to silo a new gcc and test against the whole archive :)
<ogra_> we usually only get a new toolchain at the beginning of a release cycle though
<ogra_> so you dont see that fallout as much
<ogra_> asac, wasnt your bug inside the gmail app ? you should be able to update that standalone
<ogra_> (or was it in the webapp container ?)
<asac> ogra_: hmm. right. i haven't setup my ubuntu one because i couldnt update without it, but that works now, so guess i should go ahead
<Mirv> t1mp: ok I should have a easier to do fix for you now
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: oh new shinies look at dialer, messaging and contacts
<Mirv> t1mp: if you unpack http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/gcc/fix_gcc.tar to your phone and use dpkg -i *.deb , everything should work again (both with and without Qt 5.3)
<ogra_> davmor2, yep, saw it ... pretty useless on my flo though :) ... but i saw the changelog and looked at the start pacges of the apps already :)
<davmor2> ogra_: contacts isn't if you add irc nicks :D
<ogra_> yeah, my flo gets re-flashed to often, i never set up the google syncing there
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah ;) Yesterday they wanted to land a redesign of those, right?
<sil2100> Too bad the UITK bits didn't land with tit
<sil2100> *it
<sil2100> (not tit)
<sil2100> -_-
<davmor2> sil2100: it landed they look pruetty
<ogra_> yeah
<t1mp> Mirv: thanks! that did it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657742/
<ogra_> cant wait to actually see and use them on my phone
<Mirv> t1mp: yeah. then if you need to dist-upgrade (eg. Qt 5.3 PPA or something), you need to dpkg -i *.deb those again afterwards (or one could use various other ways too of course)
<sil2100> Oh, a downgrading tarball!
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<popey> Mirv: when you have a moment, could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.205_armhf.click to the store?
<Mirv> popey: omg I feared for this day - the day something _changes_ so that I need to figure out the magic of click-toolbelt again. so, it might take some time.
<popey> oof
<Mirv> I've notes from the last time, when the official instructions was "do python setup.py install in a loop until it works"
<popey> nice
<popey> maybe your cert timed out?
<popey> guessing now ☻
<Mirv> popey: my error is ImportError: cannot import name _compare_digest
<Mirv> ogra_: could you get https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic.fix_qtsensors/+merge/223389 in? it's blocking Qt 5.3 (found out only now that the Qt Creator / SDK got functional)
<Mirv> popey: done! https://bugs.debian.org/749491 's tip solved it for me (although I was unsuccessful in compiling/installing from a fresh checkout, the tip fixed the old installation dir)
<ubot5> Debian bug 749491 in libpython2.7-dev "libpython2.7-dev hmac.py: cannot import name _compare_digest" [Normal,Open]
<ogra_> Mirv, added and uploaded
<popey> thanks Mirv !
<popey> sil2100: file manager updated in store, /cc brendand
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<Mirv> thanks ogra_!
<sil2100> Ok, I have to jump out to the dentist now...
<sil2100> brb
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<thostr_> can anybody reconfigure silo 18?
<rsalveti> Wellark: about bug 1329945, it shouldn't be fixed in ofono :-)
<ubot5> bug 1329945 in ofono (Ubuntu) "WWAN signal strength is reported lower than android in same location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329945
<rsalveti> there was a thread in upstream mailing list about this already
<rsalveti> it's not linear, and it's basically converting asu (1-31) to percentage
<rsalveti> Wellark: we could change ofono to report asu instead, but then the same logic would apply in indicator-datetime
<rsalveti> Wellark: and the tech specifics should also be handled in the client code
<thostr_> is there anybody from the landing team online?
<rsalveti> Wellark: https://lists.ofono.org/pipermail/ofono/2011-January/007827.html
<ogra_> thostr_, Mirv and sil2100 ... (but sil is at the dentist)
<thostr_> ogra_: thanks
<thostr_> Mirv: can you reconfigure silo 18
<seb128> thostr_, what did you change? did you add new components? if it's only mps from the same projects any lander can reconfigure
<thostr_> seb128: we added a new component in order to get it finally compiling
<seb128> k, I was just mentioning it in case
<seb128> you need Mirv then I guess
<thostr_> seb128: yep, trying... :)
<t1mp> Mirv: if I add the qt53 ppa on my desktop, will that also break the compiler?
<rsalveti> Wellark: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/indicator-network/change-signal-strength-thresholds-android/+merge/223344, can you please check that again
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> and bug 1329945 as well
<ubot5> bug 1329945 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "WWAN signal strength is reported lower than android in same location" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329945
<rsalveti> as I said, we can't simply change ofono to behave as you expected
<asac> rsalveti: can you help thostr_ reconfigure a package in a silo?
<Mirv> t1mp: I don't think the gcc-4.9 affects anything else than eg. platform-cpp that's being used on the phone and specifically uses gcc 4.9 (4.8 is still the default)
<rsalveti> sure, that is the issue?
<rsalveti> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.8/../../../arm-linux-gnueabihf/libdbus-cpp.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_call@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
<rsalveti> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.8/../../../arm-linux-gnueabihf/libdbus-cpp.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_callable@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
<rsalveti> yay \o/
<rsalveti> when rebuilding indicator-network
<asac> thostr_: ^^
<asac> thostr_: what is the issue? rsalveti might be able to help
<asac> 14:21 < thostr_> Mirv: can you reconfigure silo 18
<asac> rsalveti: Mirv: ^
<thostr_> rsalveti: that's the same issue we see also for scopes
<rsalveti> crap
<rsalveti> seems tvoss is not around
<thostr_> rsalveti: tvoss might have a solution: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/bump-so-name-and-major-version/+merge/223390
<thostr_> but in order to test this I need somebody to reconfigure my silo
<rsalveti> oh, this is painful
<ogra_> rsalveti, known, libstdc++6 is broken
<ogra_> doko is working on it afaik
<rsalveti> bumping process-cpp is a pita
<rsalveti> alright
<ogra_> see backlog in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> ate some peoples monrings already :)
<rsalveti> right, seems to be in progress
<rsalveti> will come back to this later then :P
<ogra_> heh, yeah, we can largely stop all builds
<ogra_> and wait for the fix ...
 * ogra_ knows why he perfers packages full of shell scripts :P 
<ogra_> (instead of C++ code)
<Mirv> thostr_: done.
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> it seems I skipped to timp's hilight earlier, sorry
<Mirv> it looks like we'd have unity8/Qt crasher fixed now in 5.3
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i don't think a reconfigure will fix it...
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: if you have time, your ability to crash Unity 8 would be needed with the Qt 5.3 PPA - it seems to be Unity 8 crasher would be now fixed with Albert's fix that landed. note that you need unpack + dpkg -i *.deb the tarball from http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/gcc/fix_gcc.tar to overcome the gcc-4.9 breakage in archives if you dist-upgrade
<Mirv> it's the bug #1328485
<ubot5> bug 1328485 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT on Qt 5.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328485
<t1mp> I think I ran into a new bug in Qt 5.3 https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1330977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330977 in qtubuntu "2-finger scrolling with touch pad does not work in qt apps on Qt5.3" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> works fine here though :P but running Ubuntu in VM like in there might cause some difference
<t1mp> note that in general (non-qt apps), mousewheel/2-finger scroll works fine
<Mirv> so indeed I guess what'd be needed is Macbook user on native Ubuntu that'd test if there's a difference, or if it only happens in VM
<kgunn> sil2100 Mirv ...so long story short, mir ftbfs last night for armhf, it was gcc4.9 bug fix stuck in proposed, so silo 16 got built against proposed...so it build but doesn't seem to boot...so i'm thinking
<kgunn> silo 16 might need to get rebuilt again, but no against proposed...
<kgunn> thots?
<kgunn> ah...might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1328485/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328485 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT on Qt 5.3" [High,In progress]
<dobey> thostr_, Mirv: i'm confused. why is process-cpp in silo 18?
<Mirv> kgunn: yeah the gcc-4.9 is now in too, so no help in there
<kgunn> Mirv: how do i see whether or not a silo will build against proposed or not ?
<Mirv> dobey: I don't know myself why it was added specifically to that silo
<Mirv> kgunn: I don't know, but from previous build logs like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177743823/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.mir_0.3.0%2B14.10.20140616.5-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz you can see that -proposed is in there.
<thostr_> Mirv: it was added in an attempt to get it building
<thostr_> dobey: ^
<dobey> thostr_: unity-scope-click doesn't use process-cpp. the issue there is libunity-scopes-api. but i don't know if we should be rebuilding all the cpp libs in the silos just to try and get things building with the new libstdc++
<sil2100> I hate dentists
<dobey> sil2100: surely better than abi breakage in c++ compilers though
<sil2100> ...true
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: installing the mediascanner2 enabled music-app with pkcon install-local got me a working music app on Qt 5.3
<popey> Mirv: same here ☻
<Mirv> yeah it seems pretty good, even if it has some known limitations at the moment
<davmor2> Mirv: popey: \o/ nice to see that one line fix land ;)
<popey> hah
<Mirv> remaining Qt 5.3 blockers would be the UITK toolbar bug, and oSoMoN/chrisccoulson's Oxide landing (could we maybe have a pre-release to build against Qt 5.3 already?), and... hey, that was it?
<dobey> this reminds me of that time when everyone in open source avoided c++ because gcc kept breaking abi
<davmor2> popey: so is that going to land properly?
<popey> yeah, once tests pass
 * popey pokes balloons 
<davmor2> popey: don't do that you might burst him
<Mirv> and a third blocker whatever is needed from lool/pmcgowan regarding frameworks
<dobey> popey: don't do that! the balloons will pop
<Mirv> but we now have the SDK, Unity 8 crashes seem gone, music-app with that ^ .click package works. pretty awesome for today's fixes!
<Mirv> oh and fourth blocker... rsalveti, are the -gles packages actually strictly speaking needed at the day of Qt 5.3 landing?
<rsalveti> Mirv: yes
<rsalveti> can try to get to that later today
<rsalveti> is that the only blocker now?
<rsalveti> Mirv: emulator is critical now, we can't regress it
<mandel> sil2100, hello, can ou take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/leak-symbols/+merge/222472
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok. when do you think you could look at the issue I emailed you about?
<sil2100> mandel: hey! Let me take a look in a moment :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, thx
<Mirv> rsalveti: yeah I was mainly thinking if the emulator images are sort of snapshots that don't break at the moment something is upgrade, or if it needs to be always simultaneous
<Mirv> rsalveti: but yes certainly we can't regress it
<Mirv> rsalveti: I think the qtbase-gles in the PPA is properly synced, and if one could install the end result probably the other 6 package rebuilds wouldn't pose a problem. I also updated the qtdeclarative-gles there too but obviously it couldn't be built.
<Mirv> qt3d, qtubuntu, ubuntu-ui-toolkit are just no-change rebuilds and qtmultimedia + qtlocation probably don't have much changes to think about
<rsalveti> right, we just need to get base done correctly indeed
<rsalveti> will try to get to it later today
<Mirv> thanks
<t1mp> Mirv: the no-scrolling in qt53 is quite annoying for me ;)
<t1mp> Mirv: fyi, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixEmptyToolbarQt53
<Mirv> t1mp: use Ubuntu compatible hw :) but seriously, it's weird though what could be changing to make it incompatible inside VM or something like that, but of course the event handling does often see changes. but also weird that zsombor had the same problem on trusty / 5.2 too
<Mirv> t1mp: awesome. did you check all of gallery + notes + dropping letters yet?
<t1mp> Mirv: uhm. I fixed the non-visible toolbar items in notes-app.. but the UITK test still fails :s
<Mirv> t1mp: hehe. better have gallery and dropping letters handy too if it seems tricky / volatile
<t1mp> Mirv: no, I understood that zsombi did NOT have problems with either trusty or utopic with 5.2. Only with 5.3 he had problems
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ right?
<Mirv> t1mp: he said "< zsombi> Mirv: mine one never worked with mouse wheel"
<t1mp> Mirv: mine == qtc with qt5.3
<Mirv> t1mp: nope, he was using trusty (no 5.3 there), but then reported that 5.2 on utopic (different VM?) worked
<t1mp> lets wait for zsombi to clarify
<alan_g> cihelp: can you see what's different about the mako CI environment today? Mir is having a hard time that doesn't appear to relate to the MPs being built: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<zsombi> t1mp: like what?
<t1mp> zsombi: did your mousewheel work in trusty and in utopic with qt5.2? And did it break with qt5.3?
<zsombi> t1mp: mouse wheel scrolling with QtC or UITK gallery doesn't work with Qt5.3
<t1mp> zsombi: and with qt 5.2?
<zsombi> t1mp: it works like charm
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, thanks for clarifying :)
<t1mp> Mirv: ^ works fine with 5.2
<Mirv> zsombi: and that's also on macbook with Ubuntu in VM? and it works also in 5.2+trusty, not just 5.2+utopic?
<zsombi> Mirv: yes
<t1mp> Mirv: I can also confirm that 5.2+trusty works fine inside the same vm
<Mirv> ok, I'm adding the tag back and changing the subject a bit. thanks.
<Ursinha> alan_g: hi, I'll have a look
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<stgraber> asac: I'm around now, what silo needs reconfiguring?
<sil2100> kgunn: regarding landing line 9...
<kgunn> yes?
<sil2100> kgunn: I see it will lock many components, some of which are already allocated - you want an override for that? What is the ETA for this to land?
<kgunn> AlbertA: ^
<kgunn> sil2100 so we're ready now...but if we need to wait we will
<kgunn> sil2100 so to answer more clearly, yeah, we wanna lock...
<kgunn> if already locked projects, we'll need to wait
<sil2100> kgunn: ok then, let's at least wait for one unity8 related silo to land
<sil2100> mandel: so far looking at the symbols and the maps it looks really nice! This is why I like export maps, as then we only have the right symbols in symbols files in overall
<mandel> sil2100, indeed, that was a great tip! I'll be using them from now on
<sil2100> mandel: even though CI liked the merge, I'll just do a quick test build locally to test something and approve :)
<dobey> export maps can be a huge pain though, with cmake
<mandel> sil2100, sure, better safe than sorry
<mandel> dobey, I did not have that many problems with them
<mandel> and cmake :)
<elopio> sil2100: this page has no instructions to test the mediaplayer
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<sil2100> Oh, hm
<sil2100> elopio: the wiki doesn't want to load for me right now...
<dobey> mandel: if you only have one .so, or all your .so builds  that link to the first .so have all required symbols under the same namespace, it's easy. but if you have a library and plug-ins for qml or other things that link to your .so, it can be a pain :)
<elopio> sil2100: I can update it. But I would like to put the same command that jenkins uses, and I'm not sure which one is it.
<asac> stgraber: think that is solved now :)
<asac> stgraber: in general wonder if you know enough to help out on such things if sil is at lunch etc.
<asac> thostr_: your silo reconfigure was solved, right?
<mandel> dobey, I do have several .so and a qml plugin but the plugin is no allowed to use anything internal so it should throw errors if it uses private symbols, but I get the point, there are some of them I would have liked to hide even more
<thostr_> asac: yes... however, we don't get anything build
<sil2100> thostr_: what's wrong? Toolchain issues, or some other problems?
<thostr_> yes, still gcc 4.8/4.9 issues
<stgraber> asac: I can assign silos, reconfig, land, ... so long as Jenkins let me anyway (had some permission problems last week, hopefully it's all fixed now). Though I'm on US eastern so I doubt I'll be very helpful for when sil2100 is at lunch since I'll likely still be sleeping at that time :)
<sil2100> I see that doko has a new gcc prepared in his PPA
<dobey> mandel: yeah, the problem is that when you add the export map arguments to the target in cmake, cmake adds those export maps to any other targets that link to that target as well
<sil2100> stgraber, asac: I guess normally when I'm having lunch Mirv is still around as support - this time the dentist was a bit unfortunate, as I'm not the one controllin the date and time for that one
<mandel> dobey, really, even when you use set_target_properties?
<dobey> mandel: i think so
<sil2100> dobey: now that is something I didn't know, huh... well, never had problems with this as I only used those for simpler projects
<sil2100> Where there was either one .so or 2-3 independent ones
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<mandel> dobey, , I've use nm a does not show other symbols, but I might just have been lucky
<dobey> sil2100, mandel: i had problems with this when adding export maps to ubuntuone-credentials
<dobey> mandel: well, the export map doesn't add symbosls that shouldn't be there
<dobey> mandel: but it can block symbols from showing up, that should be there, in some cases :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, but I have done nm on a target that was linked a diff one and saw no issues in udm
<dobey> mandel: nm won't show you a list of symbols that you should have exported, but didn't. :)
<mandel> dobey, I know, but I do look at the ones I'm expecting and all of them are there
<mandel> again, might be luck
<dobey> mandel: well, independent libs are independent. so there are a lot of things that can affect (or not affect) how it works
<dobey> thostr_: i think we just need to wait for doko to get the libstdc++ issue fixed in the archive, then rebuild the silos
<thostr_> dobey: yes
<dobey> is there a silo that has something which actually uses process-cpp, in it?
<asac> sil2100: dont worry. just trying to figure how more can help out :)
<asac> think we have a gap in EU timezone still
<kgunn> thostr_: just catching up on backlog a little...you able to build? or just not boot ?
<kgunn> i was unable to build, but then they retargeted my silo to build against proposed...which built, but i can't seem to boot...and i suspect its related to this gcc churn still
<kgunn> just wondering as a data point to support or deny my theory
<lool> Mirv: hey, I'd like to add -dev2 frameworks in whatever silo the qt 5.3 landing gets; which one would that be?
<lool> dont think touch-meta is CI-ed though
<thostr_> kgunn: yes, both has issues
<dednick> fginther: just taking a look at some unity-system-compositor/devel & platform-api/devel CI jobs, and they dont seem to be using the mir staging ppa (from devel) for building.
<dednick> fginther: unity-mir/devel is doing it correctly. This someone added D09add_ppa~mir-team~staging hook into job params.
<dednick> s/this/think
<fginther> dednick, one moment
 * elopio stands on the vanguard line.
<elopio> fginther: the messaging app jobs fail to install ofono. Could be a chroot problem.
<fginther> dednick, I can get that added shortly
<dednick> fginther: thanks!
<fginther> elopio, I'm assuming this isn't normal:
<fginther> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: Setting up ofono (1.12.bzr6868+14.10.20140513.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<fginther> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ofono not found.
<fginther> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: dpkg: error processing package ofono (--configure):
<fginther> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100
<dobey> thostr_, asac: can we move process-cpp out of silo 018? unity-scope-click doesn't use it, and I don't want the process-cpp change to require gcc-4.9 to be blocked on libstdc++ abi compat issue being fixed or all the libs being rebuilt, when unity-scope-click doesn't use the library
<elopio> fginther: yes, that's the problem.
<elopio> I have the same version working without problems on my machine.
<elopio> and the tests pass on mako. The error is only on trusty.
<elopio> s/trusty/utopic
<elopio> on the jenkins' utopic.
<thostr_> dobey: removed.
<thostr_> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 18
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> thostr_: done
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<fginther> alan_g, I compared the package list from the passing run to the failing run, about the only difference is a new gcc 4.9.0-6ubuntu1 -> 4.9.0-7ubuntu1
<fginther> alan_g, at least that's what is different in the mako image
<fginther> alan_g, all 4 of the test failures appear to be the same segmentation fault in mir_performance_tests
<alan_g> fginther: thanks.
<fginther> dednick, unity-system-compositor/devel & platform-api/devel CI jobs are updated now
<dednick> fginther: thanks
<fginther> dednick, will also make sure the others are updated while I'm at it
<alan_g> kgunn: ^^
 * ogra_ will be a moment late to the meeting (finishing dinner)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<fginther> elopio, I have no idea yet why ofono is failing to install. I tried some live debugging on one of the otto nodes, but it installed cleanly. I'll take a closer look at what it's doing after lunch
<thostr_> asac: ogra_: sil2100: doko says the package is about to be published. could you ping us (or everybody) once it is actually published so that we can start trigger builds
<ogra_> its in afaik
<ogra_> and the silos build against proposed anyway
<ogra_> so you should be good
<thostr_> ogra_: ok
<elopio> fginther: thanks. sergiusens also said that it could be systemd. And awe was the last to touch the package, so they might be able to help you.
<popey> what is /system/bin/sensors.qcom ?
<popey> thats taking 10% of my cpu after the reboot
<popey> as is messaging app
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^^
<popey> nowhere near as bad as it was, but still
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659216/
<popey> thats with the screen off
<popey> shouldn't these apps be paused ?
<ogra_> "these apps" ?
<popey> messaging, apps which I started
<ogra_> i only see messaging-app
<popey> right, previously it was addressbook, this time it is messaging
<ogra_> yes, it should be sigstopped after a while
<popey> oh, its a deb, these aren't constrained are they?
<ricmm> popey: is that withthescreenlocked?
<ricmm> arghh this keyb
<popey> yes
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 86 building (started: 20140617 16:30) ===
<ricmm> popey: does it go to sleep when dismissing to the right?
<popey> uh, i have no apps foregrounded
<popey> I'm sat at the app scope
<popey> and address-book is eating 40% now
<popey> sil2100: ^
<ricmm> so address-book does the 40% every now and then
<ricmm> renato can tell you more about that one
<ricmm> but it not sleeping is a whole different issue
<popey> define "every now and then"
<ricmm> can you test other apps?
<ricmm> dismiss and so on
<popey> define "dismiss"
<popey> close in app scope?
<ricmm> swipe back to shell
<popey> right
<ricmm> so send to bg
<popey> k
<popey> whatever app I open, and swipe away, if I get back to app scope, address-book is always eating 40%#
<ogra_> === Image #85 Promoted ===
<ogra_> :)
<popey> swine ☻
<sergiusens> popey: close the camera app and see if the sensor cpu consumption lowers
<ricmm> so my question is if the *other* apps you open, get suspended
<ricmm> once you go back to the dash
<ogra_> heh
<ricmm> they should be suspended 3 seconds after you show the dash
<popey> yes
<ricmm> ok, so just address book
<popey> addres-book does too sometimes
<ricmm> sometimes? wth
<ricmm> so wait out a full 4 seconds before checking if its suspended
<ricmm> when you swipe to dash
<popey> its all good now
<popey> but earlier, it was eating 40%
<popey> and I had that after reboot, then re-open those apps
<ricmm> right, about that, I remember renato saying something about it in malta
<popey> sergiusens: i dont have camera open
<ricmm> but I dont know details, sorry
<popey> ok
<davmor2> popey: so for me I've just done a reboot syncevo- .... was using 93% for 3-5 seconds and now is fine.  highest cpu usage now is top at 2.)%
<ricmm> the 10% CPU in sensors.qcom and *-app is a known issue
<davmor2> 2.0% even
<popey> ok
<ricmm> and will be solved with my soon-to-land orientation work
<popey> thanks ricmm
<ricmm> or re-orientation
<popey> if it's all known then good good
<popey> renato: got a bug for the 40% address book cpu eating?
<renato> popey, ricmm, yes I saw that once, but I was unable to figure out what was happening
<renato> popey, are you able to reproduce it?
<popey> I have had it twice in the last hour
<popey> i have 350 contacts if that makes any difference
<popey> and two google accounts setup to sync
<renato> popey, I do not think so I am testing with 1500 contacts :D
<popey> get you mister friends!
<davmor2> popey: and I thought you had too many ;)
<robru> seb128, you got silo 12
<popey> renato: filed a bug for it bug 1331078
<ubot5> bug 1331078 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "address-book-app consumes 40% sometimes when backgrounded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331078
<renato> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<dobey> wheeeeeee :(
<dobey> so new binutils didn't quite fix things, eh?
<davmor2> popey: yay 6 reboots and now I see it but only when the addressbook is in the foreground the minute I switch to another app or close the addressbook it goes down to 0
<t1mp> Mirv: would you like to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixEmptyToolbarQt53/+merge/223412
<t1mp> Mirv: did you notice an invisible header in galler-app with qt 5.3? I don't know if that bug exists with qt 5.2
<davmor2> popey: 4196 phablet   20   0  260964  61376  32380 T  0.0  3.3   0:53.33 address-boo+
<davmor2> in foreground  4196 phablet   20   0  260964  61376  32380 S 45.5  3.3   0:55.98 address-boo+
<popey> davmor2: tap power rather than swipe the app away
<davmor2> popey: slowly drops to 0.0 again
 * dobey wonders what to do about gcc 4.9 breakage
<davmor2> dobey: it's been fixed apparently unless there is another breakage
<dobey> davmor2: it's still broken on arm afaict. the missing symbols in libfoo issues are gone now, but the previous issue of missing symbols in the thing being built, is back
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177798305/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-scope-click_0.1%2B14.10.20140617.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> aka, back to where we started :-/
<ogra_> dobey, that must be on your side, doko reverted everything
<Laney> nein
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.9/+bug/1329089/comments/9
<dobey> ogra_: reverted? he uploaded a new snapshot of binutils is all
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329089 in dbus-cpp (Ubuntu) "g++-4.9 binary incompatibilties with libraries built with g++-4.8" [Critical,In progress]
<Laney> someone retried evo though, so watch if that works
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/3.12.2-1ubuntu1/+build/6105753
<ogra_> dobey, he uploaded a complete revert in that new revision
<dobey> ogra_: that's not what the diff says
<ogra_> gcc-4.9 (4.9.0-7ubuntu2) utopic; urgency=medium
<ogra_>   * Revert the fix for libstdc++/60326, introducing PR libstdc++/61532.
<ogra_> thats what the changelog says here
<dobey> ogra_: oh, i was looking at binutils
<ogra_> dobey, which PPA/silo is that ?
<dobey> ogra_: 018
<dobey> it's only failing on arm
<ogra_> says published  34 mins ago ...
<ogra_> you might have just had an unlucky timing
<dobey> the build log has the 4.9.0-7ubuntu2 version of libstdc++6
<dobey> so that reversion is there
<ogra_> hmm, then i dont know
<dobey> but it's the same compilation issue on arm that we started with in the ppa yesterday
<ogra_> slangasek, ^^^^ any idea ? that should build now as i understand it
<dobey> the MP that's being merged in that silo built fine on arm in jenkins
<slangasek> ogra_: olli_ has escalated this silo 018 failure to me
<ogra_> ah, k
<slangasek> this is a different failure than the one before, and resembles the earlier failures from gcc-4.9 4.9.0-6ubuntu1
<dobey> looks like jenkins already has a libstdc++6 and -dev package installed before it starts the build though, so i can't tell what it has
<dobey> right
<slangasek> unity-scope-click seems to have also changed in the silo; so I'm test-building the new version with the previous libstdc++
<dobey> slangasek: yeah, there is a change that introduces usage of std::unordered_set, which i suspect is the root of why this is happening there
<dobey> i don't understand what gcc would be doing different on arm for that though
<ogra_> sil2100, no mail today ?
<sil2100> ogra_: writing it now, got preempted ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> My scheduler is sometimes really aggressive
<ogra_> mine is only surprising :)
<ogra_> (when unexpected meetings pop up and the like)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 86 DONE (finished: 20140617 17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/86.changes ===
<slangasek> dobey: building current unity-scope-click with previous libstdc++6 does not hit this error (it hits the previous error of std::__once_callable).  So the latest regression seems to again be on the gcc side, not on the unity-scopes-click side.
<slangasek> although, I do notice now that the actual failing reference (from the original failure) is from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so, not from anything in the tree; perhaps libunity-scopes needs a rebuild
<slangasek> (independent of the latest gcc problem)
<dobey> slangasek: original failure? i didn't see libunity-scopes in the original failure (this is the same failure as original, that i'm seeing now)
<slangasek> dobey: sorry, by "original" I mean the one with gcc 4.9.0-7ubuntu1
<dobey> the libunity-scopes missing symbols failure occurred prior to doko's latest reversion
<dobey> slangasek: one sec, let me look at the gcc upload history
<dobey> slangasek: ok, so the issue with -7ubuntu1 could possibly be fixed by rebuilding libunity-scopes-api and everything it in turn also depends on (rebuilding it alone i expect might fail with similar errors to what we got with it)
<slangasek> maybe
<slangasek> looking into it now
<dobey> slangasek: but that won't fix the issue now with -7ubuntu2 i don't think
<slangasek> correct
<slangasek> but if that means there are two issues, I want to make sure we've got a handle on how to fix both of them so we're not losing more time to this
<dobey> right
<dobey> i just don't want to also lose time rebuilding the world with 4.9, and then having this same issue still re-appear again afterword
<dobey> slangasek: thanks for looking into this. i wish i could be more help
<slangasek> it's not your responsibility to deliver a working toolchain, it's ours ;-P
<dobey> slangasek: indeed. but i like to understand what's broken when it's affecting my code :)
<renato> popey, I have a branch to you to test: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1331078/+merge/223458
<sil2100> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109159869108744115904/posts/SJ69CfvNPyc
<Ursinha> /ci/topic
<Ursinha> argh
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train Status: #84 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<popey> renato: will take a look a bit later.
<sil2100> Ok, I guess it's time for me to EOD, see you guys tomorrow o/
<kgunn> robru: mind unpointing silo16 at proposed?
<kgunn> seems i'm getting ftbfs there
<robru> kgunn, silo 16 has proposed enabled
<robru> oh "unpointing", thought you said "updating"
<kgunn> robru:  no worries...i should use better speech
<robru> kgunn, ok, proposed disabled, give it a shot
<tedg> What's the status of the gcc 4.9 transition?
<tedg> Silo tomorrow or risk today? :-)
<robru> tedg, kgunn seems to still be struggling
<tedg> robru, He's an aggie though. I mean real people :-)
<robru> aggie?
<tedg> Texas A&M graduate. A fair number of "blond jokes" in Texas are aggie jokes.
<robru> heh
<robru> tedg, so anyway, slangasek or dobey would be the best people ask about the gcc thing.
<tedg> robru, Example: Did you hear about the Aggie that moved to Louisiana? Raised the average IQ in both places.
<dobey> s/or dobey//
<robru> ouch
<tedg> robru, Do know some examples of the failures. I'm seeing something on gcc4.8 that is weired with process-cpp. Not sure if it's migrated and seeing the reverse transition.
<robru> tedg, got a log?
<tedg> robru, https://launchpad.net/~ted/+archive/ppa/+build/6106103/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.pay-service_0.1%2B14.10.20140602-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<slangasek> tedg: so far the issues we've been seeing have been link-time; I don't know anything about test suite failures
<tedg> Okay, might be something else then.
<tedg> Just kinda weird. Doesn't happen locally.
<slangasek> tedg: unless it's the case that this is one of the libraries that requires revdeps to be built with the matching compiler
<slangasek> actually, process-cpp is listed on bug #1329089
<ubot5> bug 1329089 in dbus-cpp (Ubuntu) "g++-4.9 binary incompatibilties with libraries built with g++-4.8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329089
<slangasek> but tvoss marked it as not affected
<robru> tedg, I dunno much about this C++ stuff. your thing is just a test failure though, kgunn was having some build failures before even testing
<slangasek> tedg: might be worth checking with tvoss; might also be worth checking if building pay-service with g++-4.8 instead of g++-4.9 makes a difference.
<slangasek> tedg: were you reproducing locally on i386 or amd64?
<slangasek> (s/reproducing/failing to reproduce/)
<tedg> slangasek, That seemed to be built with 4.8, not sure why that is, but I was curious if that was the issue.
<tedg> PPA fails on both.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> all of the fixes we've been slathering on gcc-4.9 have been link-time changes, so this is either bug #1329089 or an unknown issue
<ubot5> bug 1329089 in dbus-cpp (Ubuntu) "g++-4.9 binary incompatibilties with libraries built with g++-4.8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329089
<slangasek> ah, but this build is with the current gcc-defaults, so you are using gcc-4.8 for the build anyway
<slangasek> g++-4.8, even
<slangasek> and process-cpp hasn't been rebuilt since May, so that's also unrelated here
<slangasek> tedg: so unless there's another library in your stack, other than process-cpp, affected by bug #1329089, it appears to be an unrelated issue
<ubot5> bug 1329089 in dbus-cpp (Ubuntu) "g++-4.9 binary incompatibilties with libraries built with g++-4.8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329089
<tedg> It could be me just screwing up too :-)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<slangasek> well, whatever it is, it doesn't look related to gcc-4.9 AFAICS
<slangasek> the sure way to rule that out, if you can reproduce it, is to try downgrading libstdc++6 to the trusty version and rerunning the test
<kgunn> slangasek: uh....i'm getting FTBFS again...
<kgunn> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.8/../../../arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirserver.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_functor@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
<kgunn> same 2 funcs tvoss was mentioning
<kgunn> sorry meant to paste
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177815633/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-system-compositor_0.0.3%2B14.10.20140617.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> tedg: is there a single MP for that pay-service build? or is it a bunch of MPs?
<tedg> dobey, I moved it into a single
<dobey> tedg: what's the url for the MP?
<tedg> dobey, It's a secret! :-)
<tedg> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/pay-service/devel/+merge/223106
<dobey> tedg: and what ppa was that build failure in?
<tedg> dobey, Just mine.
<tedg> Virtualized, nothing special, etc.
<dobey> oh it failed on amd64 too
<dobey> weird
<tedg> Yeah, trying trusty
<tedg> Just to remove that variable.
<tedg> It's an odd failure though. And didn't happen on Jenkins.
 * tedg blames Launchpad ;-)
<dobey> yeah i think it's unrelated to the gcc 4.9 stuff
<dobey> on the other hand, you did change that code :)
 * tedg claims bzr blame is a liar
<slangasek> kgunn: yes, __once_functor has gone away again between 4.9.0-7ubuntu1 and 4.9.0-7ubuntu2; it was not present in libstdc++6 from 4.8; we should try a no-change rebuild of libmirserver
<kgunn> slangasek: that's exactly what i _think_ i had done, e.g. force rebuild/ignore
<slangasek> this doesn't help with the unity-scope-click failure, which is about __get_once_mutex() refs being generated by the headers; but a no-change rebuild of libmirserver should fix that unity-system-compositor build failure
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> which ppa is this in?
<slangasek> 016
<slangasek> mir failed to build
<slangasek> and unity-system-compositor needs mir rebuilt first
<kgunn> slangasek: mir is listed first in the mp list...
<kgunn> this is how it always builds
<slangasek> kgunn: sorry, not sure what you mean
<slangasek> the order of the mps in the landing does not enforce ordering of the builds
<slangasek> you would need versioned build-dependencies to do that
<kgunn> slangasek: hmmm, not what didier said long ago...
<kgunn> slangasek: my silos would fail constantly...unity-mir, usc, platform-api are all rdeps of mir
<kgunn> so mir has to build first
<slangasek> regardless, the mir it's building against was built against libstdc++6 4.9.0-7ubuntu1; we need it rebuilt (successfully) against libstdc++6 4.9.0-7ubuntu2 and u-s-c to be retried against it once built
<dobey> well, it doesn't matter which one builds first, if the builds are failing anyway
<slangasek> well, in this case all of these packages were being tried in parallel
<kgunn> slangasek: and those rdeps are version dep'd on mir
<kgunn> in fact that is the only change for those (e.g. mir >= 0.3.0)
<slangasek> but there's already a mir >= 0.3.0
<slangasek> and it has the wrong abi and needs rebuilt
<kgunn> slangasek: how so? i'm doing force-rebuild...it should be blown away
<dobey> kgunn, slangasek: mir failed to build on arm in that silo, for similar reasons as to why unity-scope-click is failing, afaict
<slangasek> evidently it's still in the ppa?
<kgunn> if it doesn't blow away the new version of mir in the ppa then that _is_ a bug
<kgunn> robru: ^
<dobey> /usr/include/c++/4.8/mutex:779: undefined reference to `std::__get_once_mutex()'
<kgunn> wouldn't you agree
<slangasek> anyway, root cause - mir ftbfs,
<slangasek> /usr/include/c++/4.8/mutex:779: undefined reference to `std::__get_once_mutex()'
<kgunn> slangasek: agreed
<tedg> I think that's a "fix with CI Airline" bug.
<robru> robru, what's going on? build is failing because of previous silo contents?
<kgunn> tedg: thanks ted :P
<kgunn> robru: not necessarily
<slangasek> robru: that appears to be the implication; kgunn wanted u-s-c in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+packages built against the mir there, but mir ftbfs on armhf and u-s-c was still tried
<tedg> kgunn, No, seriously. I think it's the same thing that bit ricmm with the platform API versioning.
<robru> kgunn, you're right that CI Train is sloppy about previous silo contents. if necessary I can move you to a different one
<kgunn> robru: let's do that
<slangasek> robru: all that would do is make the package dep-wait
<robru> slangasek, right, as infinity advised, but then we can retry the build
<robru> right?
<slangasek> there's no build for you to retry
<slangasek> need to sort out the toolchain breakage under mir
<robru> slangasek, well, after I upload to a new silo there would be
<slangasek> no, retrying the build would be a waste of time
<robru> slangasek, ok, let me know what I can do to help ;-)
<slangasek> robru: you could remove the old mir binary packages from the silo, if you want? :)
<slangasek> then when we get this fixed it should retry automatically
<robru> slangasek, just mir or blow away the whole silo?
<slangasek> robru: just the /old/ mir binaries
<slangasek> no need to take out the successfully-built amd64/i386 binaries from the current source
<slangasek> ->lunch
<kgunn> this seems not copacetic
<kgunn> then you've got sort of mish-mash of built-against-archive per archs....
 * dobey notes we have too many things that get abbreviated as u-s-c
<robru> slangasek, kgunn ok well I've deleted all the superseded binaries
<kgunn> robru: ack
 * kgunn goes to look at ppa
<robru> kgunn, it'll probably look mostly the same since the newest-built binaries are still there
<kgunn> and btw, tedg...yeah you're right
<kgunn> robru: curious...is there a way to target just armhf ?
<robru> kgunn, not that I know of... not in a ppa anyway. locally crossbuilding is a thing
 * tedg assumes that kgunn means he was right about the aggie jokes
<kgunn> stop it tedg
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> dobey just a double check, so https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/bump-so-name-and-major-version didn't help you ?
<dobey> kgunn: no, unity-scope-click doesn't use process-cpp
<dobey> so rebuilding it with gcc 4.9 would be completely useless for us :)
<tedg> Uhg, fails on trusty too. So odd.
<dobey> tedg: what commands are those tests running exactly?
<tedg> dobey, brings up the dbus interfaces and throws a few messages at it. gdbus.
<dobey> tedg: but what is the command process-cpp is running exactly? it could just be the commands are failing to start because of permissions restrictions on the launchpad builders, which don't exist in jenkins or locally
<robru> dobey, mhr3: you guys want a reconfig on silo 18? I see a new MP in there that wasn't part of the original build
<tedg> dobey, It's running under dbus-test-runner, so that should be building the dbus session for the tests.
<dobey> robru: what new mp?
<robru> dobey, somebody added https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/bump-so-name-and-major-version/+merge/223390 into your unity-scope-click in silo 18
<dobey> robru: no, that MP should not be in silo 18
<robru> but just in the spreadsheet, it hasn't been reconfigured or built yet
<dobey> robru: it was reconfigured/built there earlier, but it is completely unrelated to unity-scope-click
<dobey> robru: it should be removed from the silo config
<robru> dobey, ok, not sure how that got there, but I pulled it out
<dobey> or i guess just from the spreadsheet if that's the only place it appears
<robru> yeah
<robru> unfortunately I have no way of knowing who put that in the spreadsheet there.
<dobey> robru: there was some confusion about all the build failures this morning and thostr_ asked for it to be added to the silo. i later asked for it to be removed, as it's unrelated to the scope, and i didn't want the scope failing to block landing process-cpp if that change needs to land for other things
<robru> dobey, ah ok
<kgunn> robru: hey mind punching reconfig on silo16 ? on tvoss' advice gonna give his mp a shot
<robru> kgunn, alright
<robru> kgunn, oh you need the MP URL, not the branch URL
<kgunn> damn it...doh!
<kgunn> robru: ok...now
<robru> kgunn, alright you are go for build
<dobey> slangasek: hey. just curious if you've been able to figure anything out yet with the once_mutex stuff
<kgunn> robru: well...that was interesting...fail, can you reconfig silo16 again ?
<robru> kgunn, sure
<robru> kgunn, done
<kgunn> ta
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can we publish silo 7 ?
<robru> oSoMoN, well, it's not marked testing pass. did you test it?
<robru> actually not even built ...
<robru> weird status
<oSoMoN> robru, yes, packages were copied from another PPA over to the silo
<oSoMoN> robru, and it’s been tested and acked by dbarth and myself
<robru> oSoMoN, oh, I see, it's not an MP. I'll have to WATCH_ONLY build it before citrain will let me publish
<oSoMoN> robru, is that a trigger for the script that updates the status?
<robru> oSoMoN, yeah, pretty much
<dobey> kgunn: i don't think a reconfig is going to help mir build on arm though :)
<slangasek> dobey: no progress yet; it was lunch then phonecall for me.  I'm going to braindump to a bug report ASAP
<dobey> slangasek: ok, thanks
<kgunn> dobey after a discussion with tvoss i add his process-cpp mp...i didn't have hope, but worth a shot, so reconfig was ridding the silo of that
<robru> oSoMoN, ok, published
<oSoMoN> robru, awesome, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<kgunn> dobey so i think we double-proved it didn't help
<dobey> ah
<dobey> kgunn: time to submit a paper to the New England Journal of WTF then, perhaps ;)
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> dobey yeah, i didn't really get why he even thot'd help...i mean, seems to me this is just mismatch symbols on libstd
<dobey> i'll just have to wait for foundations to fix it i guess
<oSoMoN> robru, what does "oxide-qt (1.0.2-0ubuntu2) is in no known space (and time)" mean?
<robru> oSoMoN, means it hasn't been copied to proposed yet, should be there soon though
<oSoMoN> ah ok, it kinda sounded scary…
<dobey> whee, and now jenkins is starting to catch up with archive brokenness
<renato> elopio, ping
<robru> boiko_, you got 13
<elopio> renato: pong
<renato> elopio, one of the tests was failing
<renato> elopio, I create a woraround
<renato> workaround
<renato> let me send you the link
<renato> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-visual-contact-editor/revision/210
<renato> I think this is a bug on SDK,
<renato> is very hard to scroll if you have fields on the flickable
<elopio> renato: I'm looking at the video of the error.
<elopio> seems wrong indeed.
<renato> elopio, I was able to reproduce the problem on my desktop
<elopio> renato: so, sometimes, you swipe and nothing happens?
<renato> elopio, yes the field eats the events
<renato> if you have a field in the are where you click
<renato> but works in the second time
<elopio> renato: got it. Can you please report a bug and mention it on the workaround comment?
<renato> ok
<elopio> renato: and are you sure it will always work doing it twice?
<elopio> if not, then maybe it would be a better idea to return to the tabs to focus while the bug is fixed.
<renato> elopio, there is a bug alredy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1205024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea reacts to pressed and does not react to cancel events" [Undecided,New]
<renato> elopio, works for me :D, lets wait for jenkins
<boiko_> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko_, you're welcome
<elopio> renato: I confirmed the bug. I can see it happening here too.
<elopio> fginther: late ping about the gatekeeper job. For when you have some time, I'll be here.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-18
<balloons> fginther, no rush, just something to look at. The testruns for this merge are showing 1 result, with blank xml files. Something isn't quite right: https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<tedg> robru, Do you have an extra silo? I'm curious if this pay test failure is because of a virtualized PPA, but I don't have a non-virtualized one handy.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 87 DONE (finished: 20140618 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/87.changes ===
<rsalveti> Mirv: replied you back about qt53, let me know if that's enough
<rsalveti> will try to spend some more time on this tomorrow
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks! I'll try to work on them today now. so indeed the main problem may have been a syncing error since I didn't know that rules block was removed intentionally
<rsalveti> Mirv: right
<rsalveti> with that removed, you just need to duplicate the packaging and make sure the symbols are properly in place
<rsalveti> and then rebuild the rest of the packages
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, I'll try to build the normal qtbase now first without that block, and adding some comment that the section shouldn't be synced from Debian
<rsalveti> not even sure if that is needed in debian though
<rsalveti> afaik it was something done in the qt 4.x serions
<camako> still seeing an error building mir on armhf in silo landing-016... gcc 4.8/4.9 on armhf issues not fully resolved?
<camako> slangasek ^^ (if you're around)
<camako> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7661926/
<Mirv> lool: hey. regarding that -dev2 frameworks - if you didn't get an answer from other landers, it's landing-005 (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005)
 * Mirv now building uitk in the silo with t1mp's toolbar fix
<camako> sil2100, trying to build mir in landing-016, still experiencing what looks like gcc 4.8/4.9 problems.
<camako> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7661926/
<sil2100> camako: let me see
<sil2100> huh, funny
<camako> sil2100, I'll fwd you the background email from robru, also..
<camako> thanks by the way for looking into this.. :-)
<sil2100> camako: ok ;) I guess this error is fixable somehow anyways, so at least now it doesn't seem to be something completely broken in the toolchain
 * camako cannot really tell but takes sil2100's word for it..
<sil2100> camako: thanks for the fwd, although strange since all silo PPAs already had -proposed enabled
<sil2100> So not sure what robru did additionally
<robru> sil2100, yeah I just enabled -proposed at the request of ogra... yesterday or so. they were all disabled last week
<robru> (also I'm not here)
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with the dashboard 
<sil2100> robru: yeah, but the fwd e-mail is from the 17th, so -proposed has been already enabled yesterday, right?
<sil2100> robru: so why did you have to  explicitly re-enable -proposed for those two silos?
<robru> sil2100, yeah. also slangasek was digging deeper into this toolchain that I'm able to
<sil2100> (I thought you enabled those yesterday already for all silo PPAs)
<robru> sil2100, no, at the time I enabled them, they were not enabled, and then after that I enabled them for all silos
<sil2100> robru: right, but as I say, the e-mail mentions that you enabled -proposed for 2 silos, while I thought you enabled it already for all of them the day before ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess all is fine now as long as it doesn't remove the -proposed channel somehow automagically again
<robru> sil2100, hm, no, you have the times confused I guess. at the time that I enabled those two, they were *all* disabled. then ogra became involved in the discussion and made a strong suggestion that they should all be enabled, so I enabled all of them (actually I found half of them had already been enabled mysteriously, but then I enabled the rest)
<ogra_> that was the night from monday to tuesday ...
<ogra_> (EU TZ)
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> robru: right, I wanted to ask about that: they were all disabled? Like, all of them didn't use -proposed?
<ogra_> psivaa, looks like the dashboard didnt finish updating for mako on 87
<robru> sil2100, at some point last week, yes I checked, and they were ALL disabled, not one single one was using proposed
 * ogra_ is sure it was enabled for silo 18 or 19 ... the one we touched exactly for this about a month ago
<sil2100> robru: oh gosh, I wonder why it was like that - since I remember when doing the hack with Colin some time ago the one silo I was modifying had -propose enabled actually
<robru> sil2100, sorry I can't remember more details, but last week this issue came up and somebody said to me "hey what? why isn't proposed enabled? that should be enabled" and I checked them all, all disabled, and then I almost enabled them all then but didn't because I didn't understand it well enough at the time.
<ogra_> i forgot which one it was exactly
<sil2100> And then I re-enabled it back again, then ogra_ had to re-enable it again
<psivaa> ogra_: let me take a look
<ogra_> lets keep an eye on this ...
<sil2100> robru: it seems we're really haunted
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> camako: anyway, I will try investigating this in a moment, need to prepare my chroot for testing
<camako> sil2100, ok thanks, I'll be here...
<sil2100> mhr3_: hi! How's the testing of silo 18 proceeding?
<mhr3_> sil2100, hey, now that it finally built, we can actually test it :)
<mhr3_> sil2100, will wait for alecu to wake up
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway... did you see the almost-completed results for 87? 2 failures!
<sil2100> ogra_: I doubt that terminal app or the system-settings tests will fail
<sil2100> So this is one of the best image results we got since the beginning of the cycle!
<sil2100> The UITK bug will be gone with the silo landing, so the only problem left is the calendar
<ogra_> sil2100, 3 tests did never finish
<ogra_> and the dashboard never snyced crashers/logs
<sil2100> Right, but so far it's looking great, and I don't see any additional failures to happen
<sil2100> 86 worries me a bit though
<sil2100> It has the new filemanager but we still had 1 failure there
<ogra_> that filemanager still had one failure worries me there
<dednick> sil2100: what is s-jenkins IP?
<ogra_> heh, snap
<popey> dednick: you should have dns setup in your vpn connection to resolve that host to ip for you
<dednick> popey: er, yeah.... that doesnt seem to be working.
<popey> wfm
<popey> dns server 10.99.244.1, additional search domain ubuntu-ci
<sil2100> WFM as well
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ host s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<popey> s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci is an alias for mayura.ubuntu-ci.
<popey> mayura.ubuntu-ci has address 10.98.3.13
<sil2100> ogra_: but actually looking at the failure, this time it seemed to be something different I guess
<sil2100> ogra_: as the test launches fine but failed in some other place
<dednick> Host s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<dednick> :/
<dednick> but i can access by IP
<dednick> sil2100: what's the dns server for ubuntu-ci?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, what worries me is that it just passes on 87
<sil2100> dednick: don't know exactly, but popey mentioned 10.99.244.1 right?
<ogra_> that doesnt look very stable
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but it seems like something fixable, like standard test flakyness because of the test not being well written I would say
<brendand> sil2100, is it right that 87 is still running?
<ogra_> sure, could be
<brendand> sil2100, it seems to have been on clock_app for quite a while
<sil2100> brendand: yes, but filemanager passed there ;)
<ogra_> brendand, cant be
<brendand> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> brendand: psivaa is looking into that
<ogra_> brendand, it should have finished hours ago
<ogra_> right
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: brendand  the dashboard hang/ not finishing syncing results is being caused by a weird clock app test being running forever
<psivaa> test_lap_button_must_create_stopwatch_lap is the test
<brendand> did a pdb creep in
<brendand> maybe
<ogra_> hmpf
<dednick> sil2100: hm. i had a different IP as DNS,  but that new one doesnt help matters
<brendand> but i hope that's unlikely
<psivaa> the tests is running "Pressing and Releasing: BackSpace" step without an end
<brendand> psivaa, oh i see
<brendand> psivaa, could be an ap issue
<psivaa> brendand: hmm.. i haven't checked why this is happening today though.. i.e. any change in AP or clock app or keyboard etc
<ogra_> keyboard changed in 85
<ogra_> autopilot in 86
<psivaa> and now that this clock test timed out, the dashboard should be syncing in abit
<ogra_> thanks
<sil2100> We had a new AP, so who knows?
<sil2100> Is clock-app using py3 AP?
<brendand> psivaa, the test runner should have a timeout. AP doesn't seem to though
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, no makos in CI http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/ ?
<Saviq> uh oh
<psivaa> brendand: yea
<Saviq> all CI makos stuck in flashing ;(
<Saviq> cihelp ↑
<psivaa> Saviq: i'm in a meeting now, could take a look after that (30 mins) if anyone else dont pick it up
<davmor2> Mirv: sorry I ran out of day to file the bug I'll do it after the call
<Saviq> psivaa, k thanks
<vila> Saviq, psivaa : looking
<sil2100> ogra_: ah! I forgot to ask one thing
<popey> Pro-tip. Wait till sil2100  leaves the hangout before closing the tab.
<sil2100> popey: ;p
<ogra_> go ahead
<popey> Second pro-tip: CTRL+SHIFT+T un-closes a tab
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a public holiday tomorrow?
<davmor2> sil2100: is turning into Columbo
<ogra_> sil2100, not in my part of germany i think ... i actually need to check
<popey> or steve jobs
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<ogra_> sil2100, oh ! actually i do !!! thanks for asking, i wouldnt have known
<davmor2> Always wait for sil2100 's just one more thing before leaving a chat
<sil2100> davmor2: ...;p
<sil2100> ogra_: oh noes ;)
 * sil2100 also has a holiday tomorrow
<dednick> sil2100: hey. i need to trigger some build jobs for a few branches, but with updated build parameters (ppa added yesterday). what's the best way to do that?
<davmor2> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1331382
<dednick> sil2100: nevermind. got it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331382 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "QT5.3: Header is missing icons from gallery app and the top most images sit under the white banner that should be the header" [High,New]
<vila> Saviq: I manually 'adb reboot' one mako, killed the jenkins job, a new one is going further: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/touch-flash-mako-04cb53b598546534/2596/console (compare with the previous run)
<Saviq> vila, cool, let's see
<Mirv> t1mp: hi! could you possibly look at davmor2's Gallery header bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1331382 - so the header is apparently there but some missing things.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331382 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "QT5.3: Header is missing icons from gallery app and the top most images sit under the white banner that should be the header" [High,New]
<t1mp> Mirv: yes I noticed the same bug yesterday. artmello was looking at it, I don't know how far he got
<Mirv> t1mp: oh, thanks for pinging him. and thanks for the toolbar fix even though I haven't been able to test it myself yet (new Oxide got released, it's still compiling for maybe 1h in the Qt 5.3 PPA, so I won't upgrade before that)
<Mirv> I put the toolbar fix also in the Qt 5.3 PPA, even though it can be removed from there if UITK staging release gets released first
<ogra_> come on clock-app, you know you can do it ...
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - nothing reproducible with clock-app
<ogra_> well, it runs for quite some time already ... again ...
<sil2100> :|
<brendand> ogra_, ok. there's something missing from the equation then
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^^ how is the clock test going ?
<psivaa> ogra_: i did not rerun the clock test. only ran system-settings and terminal app
<ogra_> oh
<psivaa> now running clock app to see if that's reproducible. should have tried on its own earlier. sorry
<t1mp> Mirv: okay
<ogra_> psivaa, hmpf ... now it seems like all results for one device vanished
<mhr3_> sil2100, reconf 014 pls
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/87:20140618:20140530/8597/
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with today ... 
<alan_g> vila: We're seeing Mir CI build failures because downstream projects are installed in the test setup and want a Mir version that differs from what we're testing. See libunity-mir1 etc. Here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1795/console - can you help?
<sil2100> mhr3_: sure
<vila> alan_g: I'm recovering makos, that could be a fallout, can you re-run those jobs ? It *could* be that they were run against a wrong image (the one previously installed). Could that explain the failure ?
<alan_g> vila: I'm not sure exactly what the test setup is/should be. I'll try it...
<psivaa> ogra_: give me some time, i should be able to bring them back or if not i'll re-run them. that was because i wanted to ignore the clock app results first
<ogra_> ok
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: can I have a silo for line 35?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me take alook
<sil2100> mhr3_: oh, I reconfigured the silo a few minutes ago
<mhr3_> sil2100, cheerios
<ogra_> clock passed :)
<seb128> sil2100, do you hold on assigning silos because the count is low? any chasing people to get some back?
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ you scared me in the past
<seb128> sil2100, you might want to free the hud sru one, it's going to move to updates tomorrow and is validated
<sil2100> seb128: did some chasing, I already assigned one silo for you (for the one I thought is more important)
<seb128> sil2100, feel free to clear back 012, I need mterry to fix stuff for us before that can go in, so if we are low I'm happy to give it back and have it assigned again later
<sil2100> seb128: ok, right - thanks for the info on hud, just cleaning it
<seb128> sil2100, if you give me one for l36 I'm going to have it back in an hour or so, it's an easy roundrip for desktop only
<sil2100> I didn't check pending-sru page for some time
<sil2100> seb128: I actually assigned l37 first, ok, let me give 36 as well
<seb128> sil2100, oh ok, the google doc doesn't reflect that and the bot didn't mention it
<seb128> oh, it just did
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: the refreshes happen only every 5 minutes, and it seems we skipped one due to google errors ;/
<sil2100> seb128: let me assign 36 too :)
<seb128> (l37 is also one I'm going to test and give back in an hour)
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, icanhassilo for line 5 please?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, when are the commitlog files generated? I find it a very useful tool, but I notice that atm they only go up to #85
<Saviq> sil2100, we hope to land it, but have a bit of trouble testing without packages...
<sil2100> seb128: the problem with our landings is that right now I only could chase down mhr3, since other silo-landers are either not yet up or on holidays
<Saviq> oh yay, no more silos :|
<sil2100> Saviq: no worries! Will have one for you in a moment ;)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it seems you got it now?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: o/ so...
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yup
<Saviq> sil2100 has some secret silos ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the commitlogs are auto-generated on our canonistack instance, but the rsync is not yet made so that it's synced up automatically
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since it's a bit complicated
<sil2100> Let me sync those manually
<ogra_> well
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, ok, thanks!
<ogra_> there was a meeting yesterday where it was discussed to have system-image generate them at image build time
<sil2100> I'll have a talk with stgraber today to maybe move the generation of those to system-image
<sil2100> But we'll see how it goes
<seb128> sil2100, well, there are a bunch of "test silos, feel free to flush if needed" assigned, in case you people are blocked
<sil2100> ogra_: we'll see which happens first ;)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, pushed :)
<popey> vila: can you re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-bug1329648-performance-issue/+merge/223066 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: remember that I'll be giving you an override
<sil2100> So sync up with other unity8 landings
<Saviq> sil2100, of course
<sil2100> And please land something soon :P
<sil2100> (lowish on silos)
<vila> popey: done, I thought you got access rights to do so ?
<popey> hm
<popey> vila: i have no user/pass for http://91.189.93.70/
<vila> popey: register first and I'll see if I can find the right pattern to give you access
<vila> popey: yeah, looks like alesage, balloons, elopio and then some already have such rights, no point in frustrating you isn't it ?
<vila> popey: ping me when you're registered
<vila> popey: oh, and it appears that the re-run gave the same result: 2 tests fail: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/554/
<popey> yeah ☹
<popey> vila: how does one register? I seee only a login button
<vila> popey: click it
<popey> vila: i did, it asks for user/pass
<vila> popey: fill in ?
<popey> with what? I dont have an id
<vila> popey: hmm, right, it seems we've disallowed sign up :-/ Crap
<vila> popey: sry, first time I encounter that, let me dig
<popey> np
<vila> popey: see PM
<popey> ok, logged in
<popey> should I expect an email?
<popey> aha, found the "configure" screen. got it
<vila> popey: no, but I wasn't sure if the email was the right one
<popey> Thanks vila
<popey> I now see a rebuild button ☻
<popey> nice one
<popey> MUHAHAHAAH!
<vila> popey: then try logout/login and you should see the 'Rebuild' button (left column) in ... hehe too fast ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I realized that one of the branches associated to silo 7 is not ready yet, so I removed it from the list, and triggered a rebuild, but it appears the removed branch has been included in the build anyway, how can I ensure it’s not picked up?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we need to reconfigure the silo now
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me do that
<sil2100> seb128: btw. why is l36 set to ready: No?
<oSoMoN> ah, right, I forgot to reconfigure…
<sil2100> Damn, spreadsheet is having some problems it seems :|
<seb128> sil2100, because it failed to build due to toolchain issues, so I cleaned the silo and set it back to "no" until we sort the toolchain issue
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<sil2100> oSoMoN: reconfigured
<sil2100> seb128: don't worry about 'silo 12', my mistake
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: all the results for 87 are now in the dashboard. probably with one of the best results in recent times
<ogra_> yeah :
<ogra_> :D
<brendand> sil2100, 99.8%. wow
<brendand> sil2100, may as well call it green
<ogra_> it isnt green before its green :P
 * popey will print out and put it on the wall next to the other one he has where it was all green
<popey> dated 2013/12/18
<popey> Those were happy times...
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> I will mention this on the mailing list for sure :D
<sil2100> davmor2: if you have a moment, can you take a look at 87 promotion-wise? I would be really sad not to promote an image that's 99.8% green...
<sil2100> Damn, 2 failures
<sil2100> I think I'm gonna cry
<davmor2> sil2100: 2 whole failures, Shame on you ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap sure
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
 * popey is on vacation for the afternoon. cheerio all ☻
<Mirv> t1mp: zsombi_ popey Saviq tsdgeos davmor2: landing-005 is ready again, please use if possible. new stuff that I've very quickly tested: 1. new Oxide, webbrowser rocks again, 2. timp's toolbar fix does fix the gallery, dropping letters and notes!, 3. SDK is ready. known remaining problems on phone: music-app (fixed .click available from popey's link), gallery-app header https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1331382
<sil2100> popey: o/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331382 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "QT5.3: Header is missing icons from gallery app and the top most images sit under the white banner that should be the header" [High,New]
<Mirv> ok s/popey// from that then :)
<sil2100> Mirv: all bigger blockers are fixed?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, sans someone else testing besides me too
<Saviq> nice
<sil2100> Mirv: good work!
<Mirv> sil2100: including that I now have zero tested -gles packages after 7 hours of heavy building :) but they're there now, so it just might be emulator is also fully functional
<t1mp> Mirv: I am just using that ppa all the time now
<t1mp> Mirv: one more remaining problem: no 2-finger scroll in qtc, which is quite annoying
<Mirv> t1mp: yeah that's great. it's just that it was broken earlier again when they landed Oxide to the archives, but the rebuild is ready now too so I tend to say "now would be for example a good time to dist-upgrade"
<ogra_> heh, the mako and flo results are exactly flipped ...
<ogra_> 4 failures vs 4 crashes
<Mirv> t1mp: I'd currently tend towards it not being a blocker since it does not affect everyone, but yes it's surely something that needs to be fixed
<t1mp> Mirv: ok, so I am lucky I didn't do a dist-upgrade this morning :)
<Mirv> t1mp: yeah, you should mainly just abort if you see something being removed or so :)
<t1mp> ok
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: I've went through the landing list adding notes to everywhere where consideration/care is needed because of conflicting landing with Qt. I also updated the Qt landing's instructions
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: CI ADB host (ashes) is unavailable
<retoaded> all: we're going to bounce ADB host ashes to bring the makos/mantas back online
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: silo 7 ready to publish when you are :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: published, I'll M&C it as soon as it's possible and fire a rebuild in the Qt silo
<oSoMoN> Mirv, excellent, thanks!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<sil2100> o/
<cprov> all: makos and mantas should be back online.
<sil2100> mhr3: any luck with your silos?
<mhr3> sil2100, not yet, alecu and dobey are starting just now
<dobey> silo 18 built ok
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha  | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<Mirv> rsalveti: if you happen to be awake already, you could join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qt-5-3-landing too
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha  | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<davmor2> sil2100: osk on g+ is confirmed lookeing a twitter now
<sil2100> davmor2: you mean, working?
<davmor2> sil2100: not working sorry
<sil2100> Or not working?
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> davmor2: I wonder if it can be related to the oxide landing in #87
<sil2100> davmor2: you using 87, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: twitter is working for me here
 * sil2100 is upgrading to #86
<sil2100> Since 87 had the new oxide, while 86 had some modifications to webapps
<davmor2> sil2100: so just google plus I've sent a post to facebook and twitter they both worked fine  I'll have a look at some other webapps to be sure
<sil2100> That's strange
<davmor2> sil2100: here maps works
<Davmor3> sil2100: Kiwiirc works
<brendand> sil2100, webbrowser-app has passed 4 in a row, that's encouraging
<brendand> sil2100, this is the bug blocking the uitoolkit fix - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1330757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330757 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 20140616 breaks notes app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brendand> sil2100, it has to be fixed and then the sdk team needs to do another landing
<davmor2> sil2100: so I wonder if it is a mislabelled text field in the google+ app.
<t1mp> zsombi_: weren't you looking at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1330757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330757 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 20140616 breaks notes app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<zsombi_> t1mp: yes, I'm trying to look at that bug, as much as my time gives...
<sil2100> brendand: \o/
<t1mp> zsombi_: ok, zoltan assigned it to me, I'll give it to you then
<zsombi_> t1mp: can you make a favor still?
<sil2100> zsombi_, t1mp: thanks guys, we would like the new UITK in
<sil2100> Since it will make our dashboard even greener
<t1mp> zsombi_: you have been sucked deeper into the hell of mouse events anyway, so better for you to solve it ;)
<zsombi_> sil2100: does that bug break other apps than notes?
<brendand> sil2100, not green yet :)
<t1mp> zsombi_: what's the favor?
<brendand> zsombi_, no but there is a uitk fix riding on the back of it
<zsombi_> t1mp: could you put some logs in the Notes app where the IMA handling is done, to see whether it gets events there?
<sil2100> davmor2: what name does the G+ application have?
<davmor2> sil2100: Google+
<zsombi_> brendand: meaning there is a particular UITK fix you are seeing there that caused the problem?
<t1mp> zsombi_: yes, but you can easily run notes-app on your desktop too
<zsombi_> t1mp: yes, I know, I started to grab all the needed things just I had been interrupted 1000 times...
<davmor2> sil2100: just type goo into the search it should show up if not hit the down arrow to expand the number apps viewed
<zsombi_> t1mp: but, yes, assign that bug to me...
<sil2100> davmor2: damn, it doesn't appear here
<sil2100> Just authenticator and maps from the store
<davmor2> sil2100: now click on the expander
<sil2100> Ah
<davmor2> sil2100: then it shows more apps available
<sil2100> Now that is confusing
<sil2100> -_-
<sil2100> Bullshit I say!
<davmor2> sil2100: indeed but design wanted only 2 visible as I understand it
<t1mp> zsombi_: that's why it is better to work in evenings. You can pretend that you are not here (so you are not interrupted), while you are secretly working.... muhahahahaha
<t1mp> ;)
<zsombi_> t1mp: LOL
<brendand> zsombi_, no - meaning that there is a fix for a test failure in the ci dashboard that is in the silo that has that bug
<brendand> zsombi_, so i guess we can't get the fix out until that issue is gone
<t1mp> Mirv: which version of uitk does landing-005 include?
<t1mp> Mirv: see my last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1330757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330757 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 20140616 breaks notes app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> zsombi_: NoteItem.qml has an InverseMouseArea, but its onClicked is never triggered
<t1mp> zsombi_: my guess: the listview eats it
<brendand> elopio, did you have 005 enabled when you found that issue?
<zsombi_> t1mp: so it's the IMA then... ok, thx, we're one step closer again...
<t1mp> zsombi_: if I remove "topMostItem: true" from the IMA, it works as expected!
<elopio> brendand: I miss context. What issue are you talking about?
<t1mp> zsombi_: note that I am not using landing-006 ppa but landing-005 (qt53)
<zsombi_> t1mp: heh?! wth???!?!?!!!
<Mirv> t1mp: it has the archive version of UITK + https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qt53-fixes/+merge/222475
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixEmptyToolbarQt53/+merge/223412
<Mirv> t1mp: so 20140602 + those two Qt 5.3 related branches
<t1mp> Mirv: fixEmptyToolbarQt53 was branched from staging.. does that mean you included uitk staging in the ppa, or just the diff from my branch?
<t1mp> zsombi_: yes, weird... I'd expect it to be the other way around :s
<Mirv> t1mp: ah right then it's possibly staging too.. I didn't realize, since I was anyway originally expecting UITK to land first and it'd be a matter of a simple rebuild
<Mirv> t1mp: so I used the normal MR:s in CI Train, adding those two merges
<t1mp> Mirv: no problem, I was just wondering why I could reproduce a regression of our landing without installing the landing ppa :)
<t1mp> Mirv: it is convenient that I don't have to add another ppa now :)
<brendand> elopio,bug 1330757
<ubot5> bug 1330757 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 20140616 breaks notes app" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330757
<brendand> elopio, did you have landing-005 enabled when you found it?
<elopio> brendand: for that I had only silo 006.
<Mirv> pmcgowan: remember that I'm gone after tomorrow, so if I'm wanted to do the publishing it'd probably only be with a green light e-mailed by my morning or so. or we could have another meeting tomorrow or something too. but sil2100 or rsalveti can also do the publishing and I'll e-mail them some more details too just in case (everything's also documented in the CI Train sheet and elsewhere)
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> fginther, your bootloader issue could simply be caused by using an old bootloader on the phone, i told vila already otday that you should check the bootloader version if possible ... to compare to a working device
<fginther> ogra_, oh, interesting
<fginther> thanks
<ogra_> (will need physical access, i think it is only shown on screen)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, anything still blocking?
<fginther> ogra_, do you know what the latest bootloader is (or know how to find out)?
<ogra_> fginther, we never upgrade bootloader or radio firmware in ubuntu, so the device will be using whatever was originally flashed by android ... if thats a 4.2.2 bootloader that could possibl yexplain the issues
<pmcgowan> Mirv, read the update, looks great
<pmcgowan> bfiller, see the blocker issue with gallery header in Mirv's email
<fginther> ogra_, thanks again
<ogra_> fginther, there is "bootloader version" on screen in bootloader mode
<pmcgowan> lool, we need your update to the framework in that silo I assume
<ogra_> fginther, my device shows MAKOZ10o
<lool> pmcgowan: yup, albeit I cant direct upload to it and it's not a CI-ified package
<ogra_> but i dont often reboot into bootloader with it ... cant tell if it would show the same issues
<pmcgowan> lool, I see, so how do we tie the landings together?
<lool> sil2100: hey, what's the best way to add a non-CI-ed package to the silo?
<lool> sil2100: or should we CI-ify ubuntu-touch-meta?
<sil2100> lool: you can just use a source upload to the silo
<mhr3> sil2100, 018 marked as rdy
<sil2100> lool: just add ubuntu-touch-meta to the 'additional sources to land' and dput it to the PPA
<mhr3> sil2100, will need to land one more change to click, so if you could publish quick pls
<sil2100> (once the silo is assigned)
<sil2100> mhr3: sure
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ack
<lool> sil2100: ok; the silo PPA page said I shouldn't do that, but thanks
<sil2100> lool: I think we should change the description
<sil2100> lool: anyway, remember to include the name of the package in the 'additional sources' field in the landing request
<sil2100> lool: the description basically says that no direct uploads without a silo assigned should be done
<sil2100> (I suppose)
<ogra_> lool, seed changes are usually just uploaded, since you cant really "test" them anyway
<ogra_> (direct upload, no silo)
<lool> ogra_: it's not a seed change though
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> how can meta not be a seed change
<lool> ogra_: it's a .framework file addition
<ogra_> ah
<Saviq> fginther, one thing I forgot to talk to you about in Malta re: airline, since the plan is to build images from "silos", would it be possible to build deltas, too, to save bandwidth and install time?
<Saviq> fginther, another interesting question would be whether it'd be possible to do roll-backs via delta, but I don't think that system-image supports this right now...
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m going to submit another landing request for webbrowser-app, but it’s ok to go after the Qt 5.3 landing, I don’t need a silo right now
<sil2100> mhr3: I'm reviewing the packaging changes right now
<lool> sil2100: hmm where do I edit the additional sources?
<fginther> Saviq, that would have to be put on the wishlist. Once we have a reliable method for provisioning via full images, we can investigate deltas. I can see where this could be useful from a developer perspective, but we've done no investigation into using deltas yet.
<sil2100> lool: if you look at the main spreadsheet page there is a column 'Addidional source packages to land'
<sil2100> lool: and you list those there :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> it's nice that the build '100' https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/100/console was the first to actually "succeed" (now that finally all the packages I listed are there, including -gles ones)
<Saviq> fginther, sure, wishlist is good enough for me ;)
<lool> sil2100: I cant edit it though
<sil2100> lool: oh, you don't have the permissions? Let me add you those, one moment
<lool> thanks
<sil2100> lool: you should have the power now - do you know if you also have silo-manipulation power?
<sil2100> Ah, you should as a core-dev
<lool> sil2100: added thanks
<sil2100> mhr3: changes look good, but we'll have to ask cjwatson to remove the arm64 binary of unity-scope-click then
<sil2100> mhr3: since indeed I don't see a arm64 of ubuntu-sdk-libs in the archive
<lool> sil2100: hmm Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.
<sil2100> lool: ouch... ok, so I think we'll have to ask asac to add you to the PPA team
<sil2100> asac: ^
<sil2100> lool: btw. which silo is that?
<sil2100> lool: I'll have to reconfigure it now then
<lool> sil2100: silo 5
<lool> asac: would you add me to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members ?
 * sil2100 doesn't have power over that team :<
<sil2100> Mirv: are you building something in silo 5 right now?
<cjwatson> sil2100: This is like the third instance of that - I thought there was a fix for that in the queue due to land?
<sil2100> Mirv: or can I reconfigure the silo?
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a webbrowser rebuild ongoing since a new version just landed to archives, but I guess you could reconfigure it even with that? or you could abort the build job (it's already uploaded) and run watch only afterwards.
<sil2100> cjwatson: you mean, a fix for an arm64 package of ubuntu-sdk-libs?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try reconfiguring even with the build ongoing
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> lool: me or Mirv can dput the package for you in the meantime
<sil2100> But I think the whole core-devs team shuold be added to the PPA team members
<davmor2> sil2100: okay that is weird, my battery is at 10% it showed red for a couple of seconds then went white and a 1/3 full again
<sil2100> davmor2: ah, how reliable this is
<lool> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/touch-meta/
<sil2100> lool: ok, let me do this then
<sil2100> cjwatson: anyway, can I publish unity-scope-click then with a no-longer provided arm64 binary?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I forget what the fix was going to be; but yes, go ahead and publish, I'll sort it out afterwards
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you :)
<sil2100> lool: ok, I pushed the source package to the PPA
<elopio> ping Ursinha: on the gatekeeper job, we have problems installing webbrowser-app-autopilot. But it installs without problems on my utopic machine with the 005 silo.
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/7/console
<davmor2> sil2100: it gets better.  I wanted to take a screenshot of it on 9% with the white 1/3 the minute I plug it in it shows as empty red with the lightning bolt in to show it's charging.  It's like the white image is over writing the red one
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars  | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Is the spreadsheet working for everyone else?
<sil2100> "We're sorry, but you have sent too many requests to us recently. Please try again later." <- thanks
<sil2100> Love google
<sil2100> davmor2: but anyway, in overall what do you think of the state of 87?
<lool> sil2100: uhoh
<lool> sil2100: this is typically a per account limit
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah I've not finished but on the whole it is look as good as the others that have been promoted
<lool> might go away in some minutes or an hour
<lool> but it's not good
<elopio> ping plars: on the gatekeeper job, we have problems installing webbrowser-app-autopilot. But it installs without problems on my utopic machine with the 005 silo.
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/7/console
<plars> elopio: one moment, will take a look
<jhodapp> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 42?
<elopio> thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: let me free one silo and I'll assign one to you in some moments
<sil2100> We're really low on those...
<jhodapp> sil2100: thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100: that's a good sign...lots of good stuff landing :)
<sil2100> thostr_: I'm flushing silo 002 for you ;)
<sil2100> jhodapp: sadly many landings are just standing around for longer without much movement ;p
<jhodapp> bummer
<sil2100> thostr_: please ask for an re-assignment once we have more silos free
<sil2100> Saviq: infographics silo packages built! How's the testing going? ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, just went through ap, but it's not gonna happen today
<renato> fginther, ping
<sil2100> Saviq: too bad.. oh well, do you have any other silos that can land soon? ;)
<fginther> renato, pong
<renato> fginther, looks like jenkins got stuck again http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/phablet-team-address-book-app-staging-ci/
<rsalveti> Mirv: I'll take a better look at the qt 5.3 changes today, so we cna try to land it tomorrow then
<fginther> renato, it's heavily backed up because 3 of the 4 makos are not working, it will eventuall clear up and someone has been paged to get the failed devices up again
<plars> elopio: looks like it needs an apt-get update, but we always avoid that for smoke jobs at least because it can bring in other things we don't want
<plars> webbrowser-app-autopilot : Depends: webbrowser-app (>= 0.23+14.10.20140617.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<plars> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<elopio> plars: I understand.
<elopio> but then, what should we do? add the webbrowser-app we want to the ppa?
<Saviq> sil2100, no :|
<plars> elopio: that sounds reasonable, but you are more familiar with what you are trying to accomplish here. Would that cause issues for you?
<elopio> plars: I am not familliar at all :) Mirv ^
<plars> elopio: we could also have the job update if that package is in the archive already, but that seems like the wrong thing to do
<plars> elopio: for autopilot tests though, it seems like they should always come with a corresponding version of the app
<sil2100> jhodapp: so... I would assign a silo for you now, but it seems camera-app is already locked by Saviq's landing
<sil2100> (which might land tomorrow)
<elopio> plars: oh, that's the problem, right? the autopilot package is more recent than the webbrowser package.
<plars> elopio: right
<jhodapp> Saviq: what's going on with your landing and camera-app?
<elopio> I'm not sure how can that happen, if both came from the webbrowser-app package that's on the PPA
<sil2100> jhodapp: line no 5 on the spreadsheet
<jhodapp> thanks
<elopio> plars: I've just checked, it's already there.
<jhodapp> sil2100: seems that needs to wait until qt 5.3...I would like to land this before we land qt 5.3
<elopio> webbrowser-app 0.23+14.10.20140618.3-0ubuntu1 is on the ppa, and it is > 0.23+14.10.20140617.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Saviq: what do you think? ^ Can we get jhodapp's stuff landed before your silo and Qt 5.3?
<Saviq> sil2100, I don't have any firm silo to land early
<Saviq> sil2100, so anything that wants in before, I'm fine
<Mirv> elopio: I still don't understand what the cause of it is, and the autopilot installed fine before and also now. but note this new version just came in, so you could maybe try again. there was another webbrowser-app landing to main archives so the silo needed a rebuild.
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, so I assign you a silo but please sync up with Saviq
<sil2100> Once it lands or not
<jhodapp> cool, thanks sil2100 and Saviq
<elopio> Mirv: I'll kick it again.
<Mirv> elopio: but if it's again now the same, now just with bumped version, I've no idea since I'm running the webbrowser-autopilot tests here just fine. on the other hand, we already had good results of webbrowser, so maybe it could be removed from the suite temporarily.
 * Mirv needs to go
<elopio> Mirv: ok, I can try that too.
<plars> elopio: sorry, one sec... I have multiple issues I'm working at the moment
<sil2100> jhodapp: silo 2 is for you
<jhodapp> thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<fginther> renato, all the makos are alive and operating again, the backlog of jobs should be resolved soon
<renato> fginther, thanks
<plars> elopio: is it possible you just need to specify webbrowser-app in the packages list?
<plars> elopio: I'm not sure offhand what the phablet-tools are doing there, maybe they are forcing it to *just* upgrade the listed packages?
<elopio> plars: on phablet-config I see that it does the apt-get update.
<elopio> it should, at least.
<plars> elopio: I guess it would have to, is it pinning everything that's not mentioned though?
<plars> elopio: I think it might be
<plars> elopio: maybe try adding webbrowser-app to the packages parameter in the job
<elopio> plars: I'm trying that.
<plars> elopio: do you kick off the job by hand, or is something automatically triggering?
<elopio> plars: by hand.
<plars> phablet-config is certainly pinning some things
<elopio> yes. I don't understand the details of that though.
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the dogfooding going so far?
<ogra_> plars, elopio citrain-push might help (as long as the extra package you want is also in the PPA/silo)
<davmor2> sil2100: so this looks like the other recently released images with the exception of google+
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, you think we should block on the google+ issue?
<sil2100> I guess we need to escalate this issue somehow, is there a bug for it already?
<davmor2> sil2100: no it's an installed app over a default one
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm assuming not I'm just looking to see if it is playing up elsewhere one second
<davmor2> sil2100: open gmail app
<davmor2> sil2100: then open g+ tab in the gmail app now text input works
<davmor2> sil2100: so I'm wondering if the g+ app just needs a tweak
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Ok, I guess it's fine in overall
<sil2100> So I would say let's promote
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah may as well
<sil2100> ogra_: any objections regarding promotion of #87?
<ogra_> nope, none at all
<zsombi_> brendand: I have a fix for the bug 1330757
<ubot5> bug 1330757 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 20140616 breaks notes app" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330757
<brendand> zsombi_, well that's awesome
<zsombi_> brendand: I hope the guys can review it and merge in the landing
<sil2100> ogra_: could you maybe promote #87 now then? I guess no need to wait for the meeting ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<brendand> zsombi_, no need to rush it, but yeah that would be good
<ogra_> sil2100, as soon as i'm out of my current meeting
<sil2100> ogra_: excellente
<ogra_> :)
<zsombi_> brendand: people are waiting for the toolkit release :) so it's pretty urgent :)
<brendand> zsombi_, i'd like to try the fix to - to make sure it 'works for us'
<brendand> zsombi_, silo006 right?
<zsombi_> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverseMouseArea-update/+merge/223589
<zsombi_> brendand: yep
<zsombi_> brendand: but the silo has one MR that has all our stuff, and this MR must land there as well
<zsombi_> brendand: or you can actually combine them :)
 * zsombi_ goes offline now
<bfiller> sil2100: can I request silos for line 39 and 41 please?
<sil2100> bfiller: o/ we only have 1 free silo sadly, let me take a look at those
<sil2100> Yeah, so... we would really be grateful if some silos got moved forward
<bfiller> sil2100: line 41 would be more critical and quicker to land
<sil2100> bfiller: any progress on silo 17?
<sil2100> bfiller: let me assign that one then, but please try to get 17 released soon as well :)
<bfiller> sil2100: oh
<sil2100> silo 17 of course
<sil2100> bfiller: it's a gallery-app landing
<bfiller> sil2100: I didn't realize I had a silo for that already
<bfiller> sil2100: ignore line 39
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, it even has packages built!
<bfiller> sil2100: yes I will test silo 17 should be releasable today
<bfiller> need to rebuild
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Then assigning 41 and removing 39
<sil2100> Ok, I see it removed
<elopio> plars, adding the webbrowser-app to the list of packages helped, but now it's complaining about the dependencies of webbrowser-app :)
<elopio> it's sad to have to add them all.
<plars> elopio: heh, well yeah
<elopio> ogra_: what's citrain-push for?
<plars> elopio: I think that's because phablet-config is locking it down to just install/update the things you tell it to
<ogra_> elopio, it makes sure to only install the silo packages
 * elopio tries
<t1mp> elopio: there is a fix for the notes-app with the UITK landing, see https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverseMouseArea-update/+merge/223589
<elopio> t1mp: nice! would it be too much to ask for a regression test?
<elopio> otherwise, we might still be suffering with notes erros on the releases.
<ogra_> sil2100, i have some issues with promoting (system-image script tracebacks ... trying to catch stgraber for help)
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<elopio> ogra_: citrain is not installed with phablet-tools
<ogra_> phablet-tools-citrain
<ogra_> (is the package)
<elopio> plars: can you add that to the jenkins runner?
<elopio> I think I can't do it through the jenkins config.
<robru> whoever is using citrain-push please be advised it's deprecated, use 'citrain device-install' instead
<plars> elopio: the whole job will have to be modified to use that if we want to do it instead I think, but I'll take a look in just a bit. Do we know for certain that we won't just run into the same problem with the citrain tools?
<t1mp> elopio: good point
<t1mp> elopio: depends how urgent it is.. it is zsombi's fix and he just eod'd
<t1mp> elopio: I added the comment @ MR
<robru> elopio, plars: also it's not magic, it uses phablet-config to install the packages. if phablet-config is broken somehow, you might try 'citrain device-upgrade' instead
<elopio> plars: I can change the job config to run citrain. I don't know if it will fix the issue, but sounds likely.
 * t1mp afk for now
<plars> robru: yeah, I wondered as much
<sil2100> robru: o/ meeting?
<t1mp> elopio: I guess we'll add the regression test tomorrow. But feel free to test the branch in the meantime :)
<robru> plars, elopio http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/view/head:/citrain here is the code if you want to review what it does (it's very simple). both of the available commands for installing silos on device use phablet-config
<elopio> t1mp: that's ok, I'll file a bug for it.
<plars> robru: elopio: looking at that, I think it's going to do the same sorts of things, so if you want to bring in other dependencies, you're likely going to have to specify them
<plars> robru: is this a known limitation due to the safeties in place for pinning? That if you try to use the citrain (or phablet-config) tools to install a package from a ppa, you also need to specify the dependencies?
<robru> plars, no i've never heard of that before
<plars> robru: I think in elopio's case, it's wanting a newer version than what was available
<plars> robru: and phablet-config seems to be doing some pinning
<plars> I suspect to keep us from inadvertently updating things you don't intend to
<robru> plars, I'd ping sergiusens about that... it seems like new behavior to me, i never had trouble installing packages with it
<robru> (although I haven't tried recently)
<ogra_> === IMAGE 87 Promoted ===
<tedg> sil2100, robru, seems the bot disconnected
<sil2100> Oh
<robru> plars, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/view/head:/phablet-config#L153 here is the relevant part of phablet-config, looks like it just calls add-apt-repository, apt-get update, and apt-get install. I don't see any sort of dependency pinning going on
<plars> robru: it looks to be doing some stuff under _handle_writable_image though
<robru> plars, how so? the part where it's copying debs around is only if you specify --package-dir on the commandline, which citrain tool doesn't do
<plars> robru: hmm, maybe so. Then I'm confused how elopio ended up with the error he saw earlier
<robru> plars, i didn't see the error (didn't read much scrollback) can you paste it?
<plars> plars> webbrowser-app-autopilot : Depends: webbrowser-app (>= 0.23+14.10.20140617.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<plars> <plars> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<plars> robru: he tried adding webbrowser-app to his packages list, but then he said it continued to complain about other dependencies of webbrowser
<robru> plars, so webbrowser-app-autopilot is arch:all while webbrowser-app is arch:any, this was probably just a temporary hiccup where the -autopilot package had published before the -app package did
<robru> elopio, ^
<plars> elopio: maybe retry?
<robru> plars, which silo?
<elopio> plars: for now, I'm running without webbrowser because I want to see results before going away for lunch.
<plars> robru: I think he said it was 005
<elopio> I'll keep trying afterwards.
<robru> ahhhhhh
<robru> run away ;-)
<robru> that's the qt5.3 monster silo ;-)
<plars> :)
<robru> plars, i'm just flashing then I'll see if I can reproduce it
<robru> looks like webbrowser-app was uploaded recently to that silo, so it's possible if elopio was trying this a couple hours ago that I might be right (seems consistent with my theory).
<elopio> robru, plars: I retried just before the meeting.
<robru> hm
<robru> elopio, so what did you do? something like 'phablet-config writable-image --ppa ...05 -p webbrowser-app-autopilot ?
<plars> robru: phablet-config writable-image -p python3-autopilot -p autopilot-touch -p libautopilot-qt -p libautopilot-gtk -p python-gi -p ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot -p friends-app-autopilot -p mediaplayer-app-autopilot -p gallery-app-autopilot -p webbrowser-app-autopilot -p camera-app-autopilot -p dialer-app-autopilot -p messaging-app-autopilot -p address-book-app-autopilot -p ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot --ppa ppa:ci-
<plars> train-ppa-service/landing-005
<plars> robru: the log is at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/7/console
<sil2100> elopio, brendand: btw. do we have a bug for the overall calendar-app failures we've been seeing lately?
<sil2100> elopio, brendand: it seems every time a different test is failing though
<brendand> sil2100, no - i just have lots of individual bugs
<sil2100> I'll mention it without a bug for now until we get some additional info
<robru> plars, yeah it doesn't make any sense, webbrowser-app should anyway be installed because it's seeded in the phone, and also his command is full of other things where he only specifies -autopilot and those work (pulls in all deps correctly)
<robru> more evidence for my version-mismatch publication-timing theory
<cjwatson> -autopilot will have been built as part of the i386 build, and there's no particular reason that should've been in sync with the armhf build, so that's certainly possible
<robru> cjwatson, thanks ;-)
<robru> cjwatson, elopio, plars: although I just reproduced it locally, hrm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664567/
<sil2100> ogra_: is it safe to send out the e-mail?
<ogra_> sil2100, yup
<elopio> oh, good.
<sil2100> ogra_: image promoted properly? ;)
<ogra_> see above :)
<ogra_> (yes)
<cjwatson> robru: add webbrowser-app to that apt-get install line and see what it says
<sil2100> cjwatson: a kind reminder regarding unity-scope-click when you have a moment (the arm64 binaries needing removal and such)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<elopio> it will complaint about the webbrowser-app deps.
<robru> elopio is right, that's totally bizarre http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664576/
<robru> cjwatson, plars ^
<plars> yeah, that's what he mentioned seeing earlier
<robru> well it shoots a hole in my theory that it should have resolved itself by now ;-)
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah right, done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you very muchy o/
<cjwatson> robru: ... and keep going until you get an error that makes sense
<robru> cjwatson, on it, thanks
<cjwatson> apt-get is not desperately helpful for this sometimes
<cjwatson> but if you iterate it will eventually tell you something real
<robru> cjwatson, plars, elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664589/ ah i think i've hit something. does this mean anything to you guys
<robru> ?
<robru> oxide-qt - 1.0.2-0ubuntu3 is in the silo...
<slangasek> kgunn: ok, so I see all the packages are built now on armhf in landing-016, so I assume my work here is now done :)
<cjwatson> and Depends: liboxideqtcore0 (= 1.0.2-0ubuntu3), too
<cjwatson> robru: what about if you add liboxideqtcore0 as well?
<plars> dependency hell!
<plars> something has to be stopping it from resolving these, it doesn't make sense that we should have to specify each one
<cjwatson> plars: you don't normally, of course, but manually specifying each is the way to get useful debugging information out of apt
<robru> I need to submit a patch to apt-get to just do this recursion for us so that the first error message is the useful one
<mhr3> cjwatson, could you kick unity-scope-click so it gets released? seems stuck in proposed
<robru> cjwatson, if I add liboxideqtcore0 then it just works silently
<cjwatson> mhr3: already done
<cjwatson> robru: blink
<mhr3> cool ,thx
<robru> cjwatson, yes i'm stumped
<cjwatson> robru: hang on, let me see if I can set this up in chdist locally
<robru> cjwatson, ok, it's silo 5
<dobey> do i need to ping someone directly to ack the NEW for unity-scope-click in utopic-proposed?
<robru> barry, you around for some landing stuff or on lunch still?
<cjwatson> dobey: there's no NEW
<dobey> cjwatson: oh. i figured it would be blocked in NEW because we added a dep on libboost-locale
<cjwatson> new deps don't attract NEW
<dobey> ah ok
<cjwatson> or we'd be doing nothing else :)
<dobey> heh
<cjwatson> dobey: as for why it's stuck in -proposed, you're the third person to ask here in the last fifteen minutes ;-) and I've dealt with it
<cjwatson> (by removing the stale arm64 binary)
<dobey> cjwatson: ok. thanks. i didn't read any backlog. just came back from lunch and saw it was still there.
<dobey> thought it was due to the dep and the ubuntu-touch seed not having it.
<dobey> thanks :)
<robru> cjwatson, plars, elopio: I tried it again directly on the device to see if I could get any more information, so check this nonsense out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664673/
<cjwatson> robru: I'm trying to reproduce it here with a hacked chdist instance; it appears to depend on the current installed packages state, since it doesn't reproduce from a clean chdist
<cjwatson> just waiting for indices to download
<cjwatson> (also chdist lets me play with this stuff without having to make the image writable, so is handy)
<robru> cjwatson, so my steps to reproduce (with a mako) are: flash image 87, add silo 5, apt-get update, followed by that paste
<cjwatson> right, I'm on 87 so should match
<plars> robru: well, at least it looks like elopio could work around it for now if needs be so he's not blocked
<cjwatson> I'm running up against EOD soon though
<robru> plars, good point, specifying all the packages is a valid workaround. bizarre though
<plars> robru: it shouldn't be necessary though I think, so hopefully it won't be a problem in the future if we can figure out how it got into that state
<elopio> isn't it because of the pining that phablet-config does?
<robru> plars, yeah, I'm at the end of my knowledge/ability here, maybe cjwatson can figure it, maybe he'll EOD and get to it tomorrow
<robru> elopio, nope, see my most recent paste, I ssh'd into device and ran apt-get locally, no phablet-config involved, no possible pinning
<cjwatson> elopio: it doesn't do that pinning without --package-dir
<robru> elopio, also I checked the code for phablet-config and didn't actually see any pinning going on, I don't think it does that
<robru> rigth
<elopio> right.
<elopio> cjwatson: well, don't delay your EOD for me. I'm good for now listing all the deps.
<sil2100> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109159869108744115904/posts/XzBWXpKiD84
<cjwatson> elopio: yeah, I just want to take a bit of time to investigate before the evidence goes away :)
<elopio> :)
<barry> robru: i'm here
<robru> barry, no worries, just had to reconfig one silo
<robru> did it already ;-)
<robru> barry, oh, you can free 18 though
<robru> "merge and clean" i mean
<barry> robru: just did it :)
<robru> sweet
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664735/ <- debug output
<robru> barry, so we've got 2 silos free, 1 just published (free soonish I guess), and 3 requests marked ready:yes... think we should assign something?
<robru> cjwatson, wow I can't read that
<mhr3> robru, reconf 014 pls?
<robru> barry, ^
<barry> robru, mhr3 i could give it a try ;)
<cjwatson> ok, you know what, this is going to take non-trivial thought, Kirsten is waiting for me, and you have a workaround, so I'm going to EOD
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars  | CI Train Status: #85 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry | Known issues: -
<robru> cjwatson, haha, thanks. goodnight!
<cjwatson> robru: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/ubuntu/2012-01-29-apt-resolver-bugs.html may be sort of vaguely helpful for context
<cjwatson> but fortunately it isn't often necessary to stare at this
<cjwatson> if necessary I'll punt to mvo
<robru> cjwatson, I wonder... the workaround is for testing purposes, what happens when we publish this and this state gets into the archive? will the image builder fall over with this dep problem?
<barry> robru: reconfigure failed, but maybe there was something else i needed to do: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-0-reconfigure/10/console
<robru> barry, yeah you need to use the 'assign silo' job from the spreadsheet, the reconfigure job is the one that mhr3 could have done himself (and would have failed the same way since it's deliberately limited here)
<robru> barry, the 'assign silo' tool is the nuclear option that only we have access to, the reconfigure job you ran is the one that anybody can run when they are only changing MPs within the same projects, not adding new projects
<cjwatson> robru: well that's one reason I'd like to investigate, though my gut feel is probably not since I can't provoke it when running from a clean dpkg database
<barry> robru: my notes, and the faq are a bit sparse on this point :)
<robru> barry, when people ask for a reconfigure, it means they just did the reconfigure themselves and failed because they're trying to add a new project, so we have to re-assign to override that
<cjwatson> it *looks* like a heuristic weighting failure with the oxideqt-codecs{,-extra} business, but I need to dig into it
<robru> cjwatson, ok well if you don't think it's harmful then I guess we'll leave it.
<robru> cjwatson, maybe for tomorrow ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll certainly look further now that I have all the data
<barry> robru: so for silo 14 to reassign, i am overriding that those packages are in other silos, since they conflict with the big qt5.3 silo
<robru> barry, yeah. what I gathered from the meeting was that we shouldn't assign new silos that conflict, but if they already have a silo that conflicts there's no real harm in reconfiguring it with ignore flag set
<robru> barry, just let mhr3 know that probably his silo will wait for qt5.3 landing at this point ;-)
<barry> robru: ack
<barry> mhr3: ^^ and your silo is reconfigured
 * barry anticipates banana
<robru> barry, http://youtu.be/WXzoZhuvFe0
<barry> robru: the stuff of my nightmares
<robru> LOL
<mhr3> oh come on, there's a better one
<sil2100> o/
<mhr3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S7w4EK3ZqY
<kgunn> fginther: so maybe you or someone you designate could help...but i think our mir-devel ci jenkins may need updating ?
<kgunn> we're seeing the old gcc issue
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1792/console
<kgunn> that doko fixed y'day
<kgunn> not sure why that fix hand't hit it...thot maybe cause we're on dedicated hw ?...and chron job  hadnt run ?
<fginther> kgunn, is this related to all these 'relocation errors' I see in that build?
<kgunn> fginther: could be?....which build do you mean ?
<fginther> kgunn, that link you just sent. I see lots of messages simlar to: mir_performance_tests: relocation error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirprotobuf.so.0: symbol _ZSt14__once_functor, version GLIBCXX_3.4.11 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<kgunn> fginther: ah yes...sorry, i was paying more attn to the once_functor
<kgunn> and yes
<kgunn> that is the signature of the gcc4.9 symbol issue
<kgunn> so i think there was another bin released into archive that made the symbol look up happy
<robru> mhr3, what is this i dont even
<mhr3> robru, really? you've never seen charlie the unicorn?
<mhr3> robru, watch them all! :)
<mhr3> robru, although it's better with.... substances :P
<robru> mhr3, yeah... i'll pass
<robru> barry, I guess we should assign lines 43 and 44
<fginther> kgunn, do you happen to know anything about the change doko landed, is it an updated gcc? I want to figure out if this should be present in the build env.
<robru> barry, (my reasoning is, line 41 indicates it's unseeded so is kind of irrelevant, line 42 is ready:no)
<barry> robru: agreed.  i will assign silos to 43 and 44
<robru> barry, thanks
<boiko> robru: hey, I was checking the spreadsheet, line 16 is already merged
<boiko> robru: I guess it stayed there because there was this problem that it would not show the state from the assigned silo
<robru> boiko, indeed those are merged. probably got lost in the ether somewhere
<boiko> robru: yep
<robru> boiko, ahh the status is landed but the status cell has lots it's formula for checking that
<robru> barry, hey if you take a look at C16 in the spreadsheet, notice it's lost it's formula (it's just blank). I don't know why that happens, but if you copy the fomula down from C15 it'll fix it
<barry> robru: how odd.  done
<robru> barry, thanks
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry | Known issues: -
<robru> barry, clean 15 please ;-)
<robru> barry, thanks ;-)
<fginther> kgunn, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1792/console was built before the fix landed. I say just re-approve and try again.
<tedg> barry, Can I get a silo for line 41 please?
<ricmm> barry: can I get one for line 37?
 * ricmm totally first in queue
<barry> ricmm: you conflict with silo 5, but that's the big qt5.3 branch.  robru indicated that new conflicts shouldn't be overridden
<barry> tedg: you're problem is even more interesting: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/737/console
<robru> ricmm, yeah, this was discussed in the meeting this morning, qt5.3 is going ahead soonish, we don't want to assign anything conflicting right now
<robru> tedg, ricmm : also there are literally zero silos available
<robru> wait, one just freed...
<robru> i guess ted can have line 41
<robru> barry, ^
<ricmm> uhm
<tedg> barry, Oh, weird. It's weird that it has a bzr id with my email, but I haven't pushed to that branch as well.
<ricmm> I freed 15, which I was holding, with qtubuntu-sensors
<ricmm> this is a second qtubuntu-sensors landing
<barry> robru: yes, but see my response to tedg
<ricmm> is qt 5.3 landing today?
<robru> ricmm, should be as soon as mirv wakes up, later today
<robru> tedg, right, so citrain depends on the destination trunk already having packaging. to fix this you'll have to just push to trunk first, then make a new null merge that we can put in a silo for release into distro
<robru> barry, ^
<ogra_> ricmm, for europeans: tomorrow :)
<ricmm> tomorrow then
<ricmm> right
<tedg> robru, Uhg, okay.
<tedg> charles, ^
<barry> robru: ack.  tedg i need to reboot, but ping me when i return and if the branch is ready, i'll assign it
<charles> tedg, ack
<tedg> barry, Will do.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry | Known issues: -
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<robru> tedg, ok you got 15
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<barry> robru: ah, that's why it told me no silo was available.  hope i didn't fsck up the row
<robru> barry, oh, I saw your email saying you were leaving, so I figured you were already gone and assigned it myself, sorry to step on your toes there
<barry> robru: nope, no worries.  i'm here for a little while longer.
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: -
<barry> robru: i'll update the topic when i'm out
<robru> barry, ok cool
<robru> barry, mmmm, publish 7 and merge 20 please ;-)
<barry> robru: oo oo ah ah
<popey> if anyone fancies trying to reproduce bug 1331753 that would be nice
<ubot5> bug 1331753 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager caches previously seen access points too long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331753
 * popey tickles cyphermox ☻
<cyphermox> oy
<cyphermox> nah, it's up to the indicator to handle this
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<popey> ok, cool, thanks!
<barry> robru: okay, it's all you now :)
<cyphermox> popey: I updated the bug, I'll try to reproduce it in a minute
<popey> thank you cyphermox
<popey> CRDA: Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'iw'
<popey> interesting
<robru> barry, take care!
<robru> cyphermox, packaging ack pretty please? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-2-publish/21/artifact/packaging_changes_pay-service_0.1+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1.diff ;-)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> robru: looks fine, but I'm not familiar enough with the click hooks to tell whether it's correct that it's /bin/true for now
<cyphermox> popey: that part in the bug you can safely disregard
<robru> cyphermox, ah, it says temporary, seems like a temporary NOP until something else gets implemented
<cyphermox> but thanks for reminding me, it's about time we fix this hard
<robru> cyphermox, hey how about this one? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/47/artifact/packaging_changes_goget-ubuntu-touch_0.3+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1.diff new binary package
<cyphermox> isn't ubuntu-device-do (the new binary) missing Built-Using?
<robru> cyphermox, I dunno, that's why you're the core dev ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, I never heard of built-using before
<cjwatson> err what.  it's not at all clear to me that it's valid for one click hook to depend on the output of another one like that
<cyphermox> cjwatson: still re: pay-service?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> err in fact that's creating $HOME/.local/share/applications/$ID.desktop as the symlink target.  Won't that out-and-out conflict with ubuntu-app-launch's hook?
<robru> cjwatson, i don't follow, the click-hook just looks like a NOP, I don't see it "depending" on anything
<cyphermox> robru: there is the Pattern line
<cyphermox> even then, the NOP in packaging is a red flag that something is wrong
<cjwatson> robru: depending was me reading it backwards, but the Pattern line causes it to create those things as symlinks to ... something
<robru> cyphermox, cjwatson: all I have to say is, presumably this was tested and found to be working by the upstream. I don't have any experience with click hooks
<cjwatson> nack until somebody explains to me what the heck that's for :)
<cjwatson> robru: and I do given that I wrote the infrastructure for them!
<robru> cjwatson, i already published it on cyphermox go ahead, so you better block it in proposed
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I thought you'd have known :/
<cjwatson> cyphermox: nobody asked me about this, no
<cyphermox> robru: I didn't really say to go ahead, just that it looked fine except for that part
<cjwatson> can somebody please file a bug on pay-service in Ubuntu, add the block-proposed tag to it, and subscribe me?
<cjwatson> I have to run
<cyphermox> I will
<robru> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> I can follow up in the morning
<robru> cyphermox, oh ok, you do it
<robru> ;-)
<cjwatson> it's not the Exec that bothers me, it's the Pattern, FWIW
<cyphermox> cjwatson: fair enough
<cjwatson> "Exec: /bin/true" is just entirely pointless, it could remove that line and do less work to the same effect
<cyphermox> robru: poke sergiusens; I think that new binary package ubuntu-device-do is missing Built-Using, it's there for the other binaries
<cyphermox> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> tedg: ^- please see above conversation - I think "Pattern: ${home}/.local/share/applications/${id}.desktop" is an invitation to strange behaviour; I'd like an explanation of what that's intended to achieve, and a discussion of how to do it better
<robru> cyphermox, ah, it's a static linking thing, that explains why I never saw it before
<cyphermox> robru: yes
<cjwatson> Built-Using is a relatively new thing - our infrastructure should support it but doesn't yet
<cjwatson> Nevertheless it's a good idea to include it so that we can catch up with it later :)
<cyphermox> but since that's just another binary like the others in that source package, I think it should still be there
<tedg> cjwatson, Since we can't use trusted session yet, it was so that the pay ui can still use the UAL to launch, but switch to using the click hook for definition in its manifest.
<tedg> cjwatson, The goal would be to move the location once we have trusted sessions to start the pay ui.
<cjwatson> tedg: but that hook is asking for the .desktop file to be created as a symlink to something in the click package attaching to that hook
<cjwatson> tedg: that actively conflicts with UAL
<tedg> cjwatson, Only if it has a pay-ui and a desktop section.
<cjwatson> tedg: not the point
<cjwatson> tedg: we shouldn't design things so that a click package can cause the system to break
<tedg> UAL isn't the only person writing to the applications directory though.
<tedg> I'm confused on how it'll cause the system to break.
<cjwatson> can't pay-ui use some other location?
<tedg> Not yet, it will for sure as soon as I can, but looking for something temporary.
<cjwatson> because you'll have two different things writing to the same location and each expecting that they exclusively own it - it could well cause exceptions on app installation
<tedg> We already have to deal with multiple people writing to that directory though. For instance, wine does as well.
<cjwatson> wine doesn't write anything in the click id form
<cjwatson> that conflict is theoretical but unlikely to actually happen
<cjwatson> this one would be very easy to trigger just with a carefully-constructed click package
<cyphermox> fwiw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pay-service/+bug/1331786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331786 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "pay-service ships an invalid or confusing click-hook" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> and half the point of click was not to have to worry about carefully-constructed packages
<tedg> Sure, you'd have to construct it that way. And we're not going to let anything with pay-ui into the store without review anyway.
<cyphermox> I put in everything I could think of that would be useful, but tbh I know nothing of click and click-hooks, I'll have to read up on it
<cjwatson> I would be happier if you put the hook symlink targets somewhere else and had an Exec program to copy them over, so that something can arbitrate
<cjwatson> even if that's a trivial thing right now
<sergiusens> cyphermox: robru it's harmless; but I can add it now or later
<tedg> Honestly, I don't mind changing it. It's really only meant to be a temporary hack to get it so that pay-ui can not use the desktop hook.
<cjwatson> that also means the exceptions aren't going to show up in click when somebody gets this wrong
<tedg> Heh, okay.
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, cyphermox and cjwatson are insisting on adding it now ;-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: right now the binary is inconsistent with the others in the source, I'd like it to be added please
<sergiusens> cyphermox: robru I'll add it now
<cyphermox> thanks
<robru> sergiusens, thanks!
<tedg> cyphermox, cjwatson, so do you want that in this silo or another MR?
<cjwatson> which I realise sounds like erecting a not-my-problem field but I think it would be genuinely helpful for crash reports to show up under pay-service rather than under click so that they can be dealt with more appropriately
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah, it's just a hiccup... the Built-Using is being added in a different MR that doesn't have this new bin
<cyphermox> tedg: it will need to be a new MR
<cjwatson> I have to go read bedtime stories so I'll leave that decision to somebody else :)
<cjwatson> sorry for the spanner in works
<tedg> cjwatson, Have fun!
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson: do you know if the debian infra supports Built-Using in some way?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: it's in the policy manual at least
<cyphermox> if it's not yet handled, it's at least allowed to be in
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I know about Built-Using, I'm using it; but I'm not sure how it's used in any infra if at all but manually eye balling it
<cyphermox> I don't know about infra, but you could easily enough grep through files to catch the instances of Built-Using: XYZ to account for things
<robru> boiko, you got 20
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<boiko> robru: is it really 20? the landing-020 sheet doesn't seem to be working
<robru> boiko, it's just slow to update, you can click build as soon as I say the number though and jenkins knows what to do before the spreadsheet does
<boiko> robru: ah ok, got it :)
<robru> boiko, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ this page shows silo 20 ready to go for you
<boiko> robru: now it is ok on the spreadsheet too
<robru> boiko, yep, just slow ;-)
<boiko> hehe
<sergiusens> cyphermox: can you ack this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/goget-ubuntu-touch/built_using_for_do/+merge/223648
<robru> sergiusens, acked
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> you're welcome
<renato> fginther, jenkins is reporting this strange error: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1396/?
<fginther> renato, these are the system settle tests that run before and after each test suite (also does this during smoke testing).
<renato> fginther, is that related with my project?
<fginther> the tests expect the system to be very close to idle between tests
<renato> or is this a generic error?
<fginther> renato, I'll check a few other runs
<fginther> renato, of the past 12 runs, only the two most recent ones show this problem
<fginther> renato, this failure is usually caused by something else in the image (a runaway upstart job for example)
<renato> fginther, do you know if all the tests run ok? or this fail came first?
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 36 if any available
<fginther> renato, this failure was after the autopilot tests ran
<fginther> the ap tests passed
<renato> fginther, thanks
<renato> bfiller, ^^
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihlep  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<robru> bfiller, sorry, not yet... soon though
<bfiller> robru: I just did merge and clean on 17 so that should be free soon
<robru> bfiller, cool
<robru> sergiusens, published 12
<sergiusens> robru: thanks
<robru> sergiusens, you're welcome
<robru> bfiller, heh, it's a race, 7 or 17, which will free first?
<robru> ugh, spreadsheet is down
<tedg> Bummer, just added a line.
<robru> tedg, wow, it's back and your line is still there, that's a new one on me ;-)
<tedg> Woot!
 * tedg has defeated The Google!
<robru> tedg, http://www.infectionmusic.com/tbass/blogspot/images/dilbert.gif
<bfiller> robru: 17 freed :)
<robru> bfiller, and you got 7 ;-)
<bfiller> haha, nice
<robru> tedg, you got 17
<tedg> robru, Cool, building away!
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I believe dak supports it, yes; the intended use was to allow it to keep sufficient sources referenced in the archive to satisfy GPL / general sanity requirements
<cjwatson> LP should clearly do the same, just not enough engineers
<cjwatson> Hopefully we'll get to it eventually ...
<sergiusens> ok, so it seems from http://osdir.com/ml/debian-dak/2011-03/msg00095.html that it just makes sure that the sources can be found; which I guess then leads to rdep rebuilding when a reffed Built-Using verson changes to move the archive forward
<robru> sergiusens, I would say, being able to programmatically determine when to rebuild statically linked rdeps is an enormous win
<robru> otherwise you could have security vulnerabilities patched in libraries and have no idea which rdeps are still vulnerable
<sergiusens> yeah, I think the plan is to somehow automate that and the whole controversy currently around golang in the archives from a security PoV
<robru> sergiusens, yeah
<robru> ok, I gotta run out, back in ~2hrs
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard (robru back soon) | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> sergiusens: rebuilding, or at least making sure that multiple sources are shipped in a suite if that's what's needed
<cjwatson> sergiusens: but yeah, of course the ideal would be to not need to ship multiple sources
<cjwatson> sergiusens: even without infrastructure support it's still possible to use grep-dctrl or whatever to go through Built-Using fields
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-19
<veebers> robru: ping, if you have a moment can you eyeball the packaging changes I made in this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix-upstart-rename-1330803/+merge/223486
<robru> veebers, sorry, just got back, looking
<veebers> robru: nw, awesome thanks
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp  | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<veebers> thanks robru :-)
<robru> veebers, you're welcome!
<robru> kgunn, camako: ermagerhd, is silo 16 for real? should I publish it??
<robru> do we have any core devs around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_url-dispatcher_0.1+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1.diff
<kgunn> robru: packages built ok & tested ok
<robru> kgunn, glad that's finally fixed ;-)
<tedg> robru, Fixed the indicator-transfer stuff. Not sure what to do, should I rebuild?
<robru> tedg, yeah, is it fixed in the same MP?
<tedg> robru, Yeah
<robru> tedg, yeah, just rebuild, doesn't need to retest, then I'll publish, then we can wait for a real archive admin to NEW it
<tedg> robru, Cool, building.
<robru> tedg, er, you're building url-dispatcher? I thought we were talking about indicator-transfer in 15
<tedg> We were.
<tedg> Shoot.
<tedg> Hit the wrong one.
<tedg> robru, Cancel or just let it build?
<robru> tedg, ehhh, just let it go
<tedg> Okay, kicked the right one now.
<robru> tedg, i'd hate for that to be in a weird half-built inconsistent state
<robru> tedg, great
<elopio> ci-help
<elopio> in case somebody is around, please take a look at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qt-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/15/console
<elopio> error: device not found
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: -
<Mirv> robru: I don't see any particular "green light" for releasing Qt 5.3, though
<Mirv> robru: so I'd more like think it's Thu your time if it happens
<robru> Mirv, I was told at the landing meeting this morning (your yesterday) that today was the day for that. sil2100 said so
<robru> Mirv, yeah, I was thinking you'd do it now and I'd wake up to the release in a few hours ;-)
<Mirv> robru: ok, well sil2100 probably didn't follow the blockers and anyway I can't do the decision to "ship it". I don't have any e-mail or such from Pat/Ricardo/folks that it'd be good, so we need to wait at least until there's confirmation that emulator is workint etc
<robru> Mirv, ok, well, do what you feel is right. i'm on my way to bed now.
<Mirv> good night! I'll try to follow up on things, but I believe the landing button will be eventually pressed by someone else than me if it's not immediately in your Thu morning
<robru> Mirv, alright, thanks. goodnight
 * Mirv will land UITK as soon as watch only succeeds (and I'll probably need packaging acks too though)
<cjwatson> robru,tedg: url-dispatcher packaging> would be slightly nicer to call it debian/source.apport and use dh_apport, and then you could just put "debian/url-dispatcher-crashdb.conf etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d" in debian/url-dispatcher.install and not have to use an override at all; Python code should be PEP-8 formatted too IMO.  But those are just niceties, so ack
<Mirv> ogra_: if you happen to notice, you could kick an image build now that mir & UITK are in, to get somethin for them before Qt 5.3
<popey> Mirv: ogra_ can you wait 30 mins until I have approved Music in the store?
<Mirv> sure it can wait
<popey> thanks
<popey> ok, approved it, ogra_ if you're planning on being inside away from the lovely sun and fancy kicking an image that would be great ☻
<Mirv> popey: so was that the 1.3.496 music-app?
<popey> yes
<Mirv> excellent
<popey> the music devs and balloons works solidly for about 9 hours yesterday on it!
<popey> so we can look at removing qtgrilo at some point
<mhr3> Mirv, when is 5.3 planned to land?
<Mirv> I'd give an applause to ahayzen and vthompson but they're not online
<Mirv> mhr3: after Ricardo wakes up or so.. today probably anyway. we need emulator confirmed to be working.
<mhr3> Mirv, asking cause i'll want to land the departments too
<Mirv> mhr3: unity8 rebuild will not be the end of the world if it comes to that it needs landing first
<mhr3> Mirv, sure, just giving you headsup
<Mirv> ie if Qt 5.3 gets delayed to tomorrow for example. let's see.
<Saviq> robru, hey, just noticed that host-upgrade removes the PPA after host-upgrade, so then host-purge doesn't work... is that on purpose?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: -
<popey> Mirv: please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.328_all.click to the store when you have a moment
<brendand> can we force PS Jenkins bot to run on a merge request?
<brendand> or at least find it when it will run/why it isn't
<cjwatson> http://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/changes/8394
 * cjwatson does a happy anticipatory dance
<ahayzen> xnox, would you be able to review this? or anyone else around? thanks https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/music-app-remove-grilo/+merge/223718
<Mirv> popey: uploaded
<popey> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> cjwatson: popey was wondering a bit if you could kick an image build while ogra is away? there'll be an automated one in some amount of hours, but it'd be nice to have the results earlier with the new Mir and UI Toolkit
<cjwatson> Mirv: Right now?
<popey> now is good
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> sure, poked
<Mirv> thanks!
<popey> thank you cjwatson
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 89 building (started: 20140619 11:25) ===
<popey> Mirv: which will be the first qt53 image?
<davmor2> popey: 90 with any joy :)
<Mirv> popey: yeah 90 maybe, or if it gets autotriggered before we're ready then 91
<popey> k
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: -
<ricmm> Mirv: quick, maybe dumb question
<ricmm> shouldnt unity-mir also rebuild against 5.3 ?
<Mirv> ricmm: no, it's not strictly needed ie 5.3 is compatible enough. only those packages that have gotten the qtbase-abi-5-2-1 dependency via symbols are required
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 89 DONE (finished: 20140619 12:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/89.changes ===
<ricmm> Mirv: ah understood, perfect then
<ricmm> cant wait for 90
<brendand> why is there 89 without any smoketesting? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<t1mp> Mirv: did you see any Popovers that are black on qt 5.3?
<t1mp> Mirv: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ojk1ag9fyff96do/Screenshot%202014-06-19%2015.02.01.png
<mterry> robru, do you know who was working with ogra_ on some ubuntu-touch-session silo yesterday?
<brendand> ogra_, why no smoketesting for 89?
<mterry> brendand, I've been told ogra_ is off today
<tedg> cjwatson, I haven't used apport like that, do you know of docs? These seem to be out-of-date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo#Applications_not_included_in_Ubuntu.27s_repositories_but_hosted_on_Launchpad
<brendand> ok now it's running
<t1mp> Mirv: also the pickers are broken https://www.dropbox.com/s/9w5f3khqr74v3gk/Screenshot%202014-06-19%2015.07.43.png
<mterry> robru, well in the absence of ogra_, can I request a silo for line 39?
<davmor2> popey: is the google+ app still not showing the OSK for you today?
<popey> yeah, fine at home on wifi
<popey> i think it was the dodgy connection
<popey> all that js used in the input fields
<davmor2> popey: next time you are out and about then, try opening gmail instead and use g+ tab in the gmail app and see if it works better there it did for me on 3g yesterday
<popey> kk
<Mirv> t1mp: both problems seems specific to your config / VM, they work fine here
<t1mp> ok
<Mirv> mterry: I could assign one, but we're out of silos. let's see if something can be done about that.
<davmor2> Mirv: so when is the world fixer landing?
<Mirv> mterry: yes I can do something about it, assigning
<Mirv> davmor2: when rsalveti wakes up and tells us emulator is working
<mterry> Mirv for mayor!
<davmor2> I wonder if rsalveti leaves his machine on and if we can ping him awake?
<Mirv> davmor2: if he has audible alarm, yes we could try :)
<davmor2> Mirv: I just hope he doesn't live in a Catholic country that celebrates whatever day off it is :)
<mhr3> Mirv, set 014 as ready
<Mirv> mhr3: extremely well tested? :)
<boiko> barry: hi, would you mind merging the trunk of addressbook-app in your py3 branch?
<mhr3> Mirv, of course :)
<Mirv> mhr3: ok, we'd need a core dev here. or maybe #ubuntu-devel.
<Mirv> (packaging acks)
<mhr3> yea, there will be quite a bit of changes there
<barry> boiko: sure thing
<boiko> barry: thanks!
<mhr3> Mirv, will you ping someone?
<barry> boiko: wait, addressbook-app?  isn't that already merged into trunk?
<boiko> barry: oups, sorry, I meant messaging-app
<barry> boiko: gotcha
<Mirv> mhr3: yes, generally asking on #ubuntu-devel
<mhr3> Mirv, k, /me moves on
<Mirv> mhr3: thostr_: actually, this is more complicated now that there's a NEW package
<mhr3> Mirv, ehm?
<Mirv> that might pose a timing problem
<mhr3> what new pkg?
<Mirv> libunity-scopes2
<Mirv> so archive admin would need to accept that
<mhr3> it's not new, it's upgraded
<mhr3> from ..1
<Mirv> sure it's not new as in new, but it's new as in it goes to new queue.. although hmm did we have autoaccept for touch only packages..
<Mirv> anyhow, if I get acks I think it's ok, we just need 1 person more to be pinged at the right time
<barry> boiko: merged and pushed (but untested)
<boiko> barry: ok, let's wait to see what jenkins says about it :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: -
<Mirv> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7669252/
<mhr3> seb128, yes, we'll do that once we support it, currently it wouldn't work anyway
<seb128> mhr3, ?
<seb128> mhr3, splitting binaries in the packaging is not something that "doesn't work currently"
<seb128> or wouldn't work
<mhr3> seb128, i mean even if they were split pkging-wise, they wouldn't work
<seb128> it's just doing the cp to a different directory
<mhr3> so what's the point
<seb128> how wouldn't they work?
<seb128> oh, you mean the old soname one?
<mhr3> yes
<seb128> mhr3, alright, it's because it's you
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> thanks
<mhr3> i feel so special now :)
<davmor2> Mirv: rsalveti is online knobble him quick before someone else does
<Mirv> ok, estimating it will take some time before I can m&c and start unity8 rebuild for qt5.3. but ricardo will probably need time with the emulator anyhow.
<Mirv> davmor2: :)
 * Mirv will start to drift to evening mode where I wait for the word to do publishing (which will take at minimum 0.5h since prepare-silo + watch_only build are needed)
<Laney> you'd have had to do an upload of the old package with the split
<Laney> then the transition would have been normal
<Laney> unless I'm mistaken
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> Mirv: were you able to test the emulator?
<rsalveti> just got up, let me go over irc
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, it's holiday today but I'm not taking it (appending post rtm)
<davmor2> rsalveti: Who'd of guessed that a south american country would celebrate catholic holidays ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<mhr3> Mirv, hm, when an image is building is it taking stuff from -proposed or only main?
<rsalveti> only main
<Mirv> rsalveti: no, I didn't know how to do that - or yes I tested the emulator via QtC but even though I've Qt 5.3 on the desktop it created 5.2 x86 emulator
<rsalveti> Mirv: no worries, testing it now
<Mirv> mhr3: only main, that's why we always wait for stuff to hit release pocket
<mhr3> Mirv, i had that feeling, but naming the channel devel-proposed doesn't help to make it clear
<Mirv> mhr3: that's very true. two aspects of what's proposed.
<bfiller> Mirv: we fixed gallery-app for qt5.3 problem but I haven't released a click yet as a few AP tests are failing
<Mirv> bfiller: yes, I noticed, thanks. and ok.
<bfiller> brendand_: thanks for helping on the AP tests for gallery
<bfiller> brendand_: I would have asked artmello but he's out today
<brendand_> bfiller, i'll try and look at it today
<bfiller> brendand_: thanks
<cjwatson> tedg: man dh_apport
<cjwatson> Ha, I'd forgotten writing that :)
<cjwatson> I see the NAME section is wrong, boo
<rsalveti> Mirv: do we need a rebuild for unity8?
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes, I'll kick it as soon as I can M&C the department support silo
<Mirv> the current unity8 will continue to work though until the published one migrates to release pocket
<rsalveti> right
<kgunn> Mirv: any way i could get a silo for line 11 ? its needed for pre-flight testing...not landing just yet.
<Mirv> kgunn: done, landing-015
<kgunn> Mirv: thanks a bunch!
<rsalveti> Mirv: emulator worked fine, the only difference I noticed is that when you move back to the apps scopes, the background stays blank: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/emulator-unity8.png
<rsalveti> Mirv: before you could see the scopes in the bottom
<rsalveti> while doing the transition
<rsalveti> but it works fine after you dismiss the greeter completely
<rsalveti> not sure if this is also something that is happening on the device
<rsalveti> as the qt stack itself seems to be fine
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, that's good news (in general). I don't think that happens on the device if I understood the situation correctly.
<Mirv> rsalveti: oh actually there's the backround pattern similarly only before it finishes, but that might be of course because of the other scopes work too. good catch and worth filing a bug for.
<Mirv> and Mir also landed last night..
<rsalveti> right
<Mirv> that actually seems weird enough that I don't think it was there yesterday
<rsalveti> let me update my flo to se
<rsalveti> see
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, seems to be happening only on the emulator
<rsalveti> will open a bug for it
<rsalveti> Mirv: working fine after a reboot, can't reproduce it anymore
<rsalveti> so it might just be something that happened because of the upgrade
<rsalveti> so emulator is not blocking anything anymore :-)
<elopio> brendand: the filemanager issue comes from image 88, so it doesn't have to do with the toolkit.
<elopio> that's good.
<elopio> balloons: I saw dpm merging some things about places models. But he's not around. Do you know something about it?
<balloons> rev 88 have a regression?
<brendand> elopio, i've got a handle (kinda) on the filemanager issues
<elopio> balloons: it doesn't seem to affect the user experience
<elopio> balloons: but when the test is run with autopilot, the model is incomplete.
<balloons> elopio, we pushed several updates.. landing something from dpm to fix the setPath issue, and both of your merge test cleanups
<brendand> elopio, the objectName is not set properly
<elopio> balloons: I was trying to test it on desktop, now I get:
<elopio> file:///usr/share/filemanager/qml/filemanager.qml:24:1: module "com.ubuntu.PlacesModel" is not installed
<elopio>      import com.ubuntu.PlacesModel 0.1
<balloons> elopio, with trunk or ?
<elopio> balloons: yes, trunk.
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/placesmodel
<balloons> elopio, looks like that problem never got fixed;
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/placesmodel/+merge/223548
<balloons> and I merged it..
<balloons> whoops
<brendand> 97                 objectName: model.objectName
<brendand>  74                objectName: "place" + folderName(path).replace(/ /g,'')
<Mirv> mhr3: it seems the landing is giving us some problems after all simply because the autopkg tester machines are buried in load
<elopio> brendand: he kept the object names on his merge.
<balloons> looks like a silly mistake on my part
<brendand> elopio, how did it pass the ci testing then?
<elopio> because it should work.
<elopio> I'm trying to get it working here to confirm, but I can't run it.
<brendand> elopio, why should it work? it doesn't work
<elopio> brendand: the lines you pasted seem correct.
<Mirv> rsalveti: I collected Qt 5.3 packaging acks in one pastebin, could you go through it or should I ask some other core-dev? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7668640/
<rsalveti> sure
 * popey hugs balloons 
<popey> balloons: does that need a merge to revert it?
<rsalveti> let me take a look
 * balloons waves to popey 
<popey> be nice to get it done for image #90 ☻
<rsalveti> Mirv: for fcitx-qt5-0.1.2 we don't need to create a ubuntu version for it
<balloons> popey, does the store let us push the last click up now or now?
<rsalveti> just append build1
<rsalveti> instead
<balloons> aka, can we simply rollback on rev
<Mirv> robru: mhr3: I'm doing m&c for landing-014 already now so that I can start landing-005 unity8 rebuild earlier.
<rsalveti> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/libalien-wxwidgets-perl/0.65+dfsg-2build1
<popey> balloons: that makes no sense ☻
<rsalveti> for example
<rsalveti> Mirv: that way the debian auto import will still work
<popey> balloons: we would need to make a r211 or greater.
<balloons> popey, haha.. ok trying again. Can we push r209.click to the store or will it complain
<robru> Mirv, cool
<balloons> popey, ok, so if I push 209 as 211 it works, otherwise no dice
<rsalveti> Mirv: same for gammaray
<mhr3> Mirv, i can already see that autopkgtest for unity-scopes-api, because we forgot to update it :/
<mhr3> Mirv, eh.... will fail
<rsalveti> Mirv: maliit-framework seems fine (ack)
<popey> balloons: so long as everything says 211, sure.
<balloons> popey, or I can just grab the mp, revert it and merge
<balloons> might be better to do that
<rsalveti> Mirv: oxide-qt as well
<popey> yeah
<balloons> on it
<Mirv> rsalveti: true. hmm, that version number would be lower than the current ubuntu1. I'm not sure if I'd now delete those two packages, how long it would take for them to properly disappear from the PPA so that build1:s could be uploaded.
<popey> balloons: thanks!
<mhr3> Mirv, ah, but it was the first time, so it's just "Always failed"
<rsalveti> Mirv: right
<Mirv> mhr3: "super well tested", right! :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: should just take a PPA publisher run, 15 minutes or so
<rsalveti> if so, not that much then
<cjwatson> but I don't recall if the citrain bugs with lowering versions have been fixed
<mhr3> Mirv, clearly ci should run our autopkgtests :P
<brendand_> balloons, so what happened?
<cjwatson> you'd want somebody to double-check what versions it's going to copy ...
<Mirv> rsalveti: if there's risk involved (I know citrain has been a bit buggy in that department), I'd possibly just want to file a bug assigned to me to make sure they get back to synced status later
<rsalveti> Mirv: right, might be easier at this point
<Mirv> even with 5.2 funky stuff happened and didier is not around necessarily anymore at that point
<rsalveti> Mirv: the rest seems fine as well
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, just make sure that every package we added 0ubuntu1 as rebuild to get a bug
<rsalveti> so you can clean up the sync
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, I'm doing that now
<Mirv> (and kicked unity8 rebuild)
<rsalveti> great
<davmor2> Mirv: landing meeting, it might be wise for you to be there
<Mirv> davmor2: uh oh, a second
<balloons> brendand_, what happened? Well I'm reverting the merge. I was trying to merge leo's code, and I did, but it seems I merged david's code also. You can see 2 merges
<brendand_> balloons, oh, was dpm's code not ready?
<balloons> brendand_, no
<brendand_> balloons, ok - cool
<balloons> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/revert-r209/+merge/223783. Diff looks good, confirming it runs on the device
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: -
<elopio> balloons: thanks. I reported a bug and linked to your branch.
<elopio> brendand_: I'm looking at calendar now.
<brendand_> elopio, read my mind :)
 * balloons needs to to finishing fixing up the isolation on calendar
<davmor2> popey: I got a new webcam for my main system so I wonder if that and the million web connections was having a knock on effect :)
<elopio> brendand: oh, and the failure on the toolkit is fixed on staging
<elopio> I never reported a bug about it. I will.
<elopio> emacs
<elopio> no, not that.
<elopio> brendand: the failure on the calendar is because you reenabled the OSK, but didn't add the swipe_into_view calls needed to show the all the fields.
<elopio> the fix is easy, but I would like to make it a little better than just patching it. The test is too big.
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1268640
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268640 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Autopilot tests (try to) stop maliit-server" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> seems only clock and rss reader left
<elopio> nice :)
<elopio> next step is harder, to actually use it.
<Mirv> this will be a relatively long evening...
<robru> Mirv, bad news?
<Mirv> robru: no, just slowness in CI Train etc
<robru> ah
<Mirv> unity8 rebuild should be "published" in around 20 mins. build with watch only will take around 40 mins (!).
<Mirv> prepare-silo maybe 5 in between
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/159/changerequest/
<popey> thanks balloons
<Mirv> hey hmm I can parallize just slightly here
<Mirv> yay, saved 5 mins at least
<popey> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/music-app-remove-grilo/+merge/223718
<robru> stgraber, want to assign line 41?
<popey> are you able to ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็ that?
<popey> dammit, i mean "a pprove"
<popey> stupid script
<Mirv> popey: let me check, I'll ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็ it if it's fine
<popey> ta
<stgraber> robru: when I'm back from lunch, sure
<robru> stgraber, alright
<popey> phew, removed it, can now say approve..
<robru> popey, what? all I saw was ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็
<popey> :þ
<robru> lol
<davmor2> popey: what crazy keyboard setup were you in then?
<popey> i wasn't. for some reason I thought it was a good idea to alias "approve" to ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็
<popey> which I came to regret after realising how much I use the word "approve"
<robru> lol
<davmor2> popey: haha
<davmor2> Mirv: so how is the world fix coming?
<davmor2> we nearly fixed yet?
<rsalveti> ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส
<popey> i like that the second hit on google for ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็ is a log of this irc channel from 3 months ago ☻
<Mirv> davmor2: nearly, nearly... silo is now prepared correctly, watch only build has been running for 20 mins. if no surprises, in 15 mins or so it's time to hit publish button.
<rsalveti> :-)
<Mirv> world saving is in progress, let's see how it goes
<Mirv> sorry, world fixing
<robru> Mirv, errr mah gerrrrd
<Mirv> "Finished: SUCCESS" \o/
<Mirv> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7670340/
<robru> Mirv, holy hell
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-June/thread.html Mirv the spammer
<stgraber> boiko: you've got silo 6
<boiko> stgraber: thanks!
<Mirv> :)
<davmor2> robru: why were you surprised it's been tested to hell and back
<davmor2> Mirv: \o/
<rsalveti> Mirv: alright :-)
<Mirv> ok it's time for me to drift off for good
<Mirv> stuff like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src/5.3.0-2 has now indeed started building, in addition to the actually landed packages that were readily built
<Mirv> hopefully everything will go fine over the next few hours, but if not just discuss on #ubuntu-devel what's remaining to get a migration to release pocket finished
<robru> davmor2, not surprised that it worked, just impressed that it's finally happening ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, I know we got new packages as well, so might need help from an archive admin
<robru> davmor2, Mirv http://wildstar-nerds.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/itshappening.gif
<robru> wow, I broke the internet
<cjwatson> rsalveti: sadly I have not yet finished/landed the Launchpad patch to cause NEW to take effect on copies; citrain is supposed to ask for pre-review of any new packages by an archive admin for that reason
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<cjwatson> did that pre-review not happen then?
<rsalveti> I'm not sure, Mirv would know, didn't follow that landing
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src is failing to build because qtdeclarative5-dev now depends on a new package (libqt5quickwidgets5) that is probably not yet in main
<rsalveti> cjwatson: can you give us a hand with that?
<rsalveti> libqt5quickwidgets5 is p rovided by qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<cjwatson> rsalveti: moved to main (effective after next publisher run, check rmadison in half an hour or whatever)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks
<cjwatson> you should be able to retry when that shows them in main
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<sergiusens> robru: seems the choo choo is down?
<sergiusens> robru: my silo on line 42 is ready never showed up
<robru> sergiusens, sorry I'm in a meeting gimme 20
<sergiusens> no rush
<robru> sergiusens, i see your line 42
<robru> stgraber, can you assign line 42?
<stgraber> robru: yep
<robru> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> sergiusens: you've got #14
<sergiusens> ty
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I've retried qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, since that override change is published
<robru> cjwatson, sooo... just looked at excuses for the first time, seeing a lot of red around this qt5.3 landing... can I help in any way?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks so much
<cjwatson> robru: suspect some of those are retriable, but I'm just briefly stopping in, not going to be able to look seriously just now
<robru> hmm
<robru> figures mirv's off
<cjwatson> not sure he has autopkgtest retry privs anyway
<robru> cjwatson, right but he knows the most about qt
<cjwatson> have experimentally retried click-update-manager
<robru> also it's his landing
<cjwatson> yeah but I think several of them may just be transient uninstallabilities, so don't require qt expertise
<robru> cjwatson, ah, i hope so
<cjwatson> retried qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu too, but need to wander off now
<cjwatson> if that helps I'll come back and poke more retries later
<cjwatson> (i.e. an hour or two)
<robru> cjwatson, great, thanks
<cjwatson> robru: ok, I had a few more moments - they all look like temp uninstallability issues, so retried all I could see, should be better soon
<robru> cjwatson, sweet, thanks a ton
<jhodapp> robru: can you reconfigure silo 2 for me please?
<robru> jhodapp, yep
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome
<robru> jhodapp, rsalveti : done
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome!
<rsalveti> robru: not sure if you're able to help
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<rsalveti> autopkgtest for unity-scopes-api 0.5.0+14.10.20140619-0ubuntu1: Always failed (Jenkins: public, private)
<rsalveti> for qtbase
<rsalveti> it's blocking quite a few packages because of this failure
<rsalveti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scopes-api/lastBuild/?
<Laney> Always failed does not block migration
<Laney> see "Valid candidate"
<robru> rsalveti, "always failed" won't block it, it's only when it's red "regression". also note that it says valid candidate
<robru> what laney said
<rsalveti> oh, great
<rsalveti> weird state though :-)
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is the next stage where you should look for the real reason
<rsalveti> so it seems everything is in a valid state
<rsalveti> just waiting
<rsalveti> Laney: yeah, just saw the failure and thought it would block
<robru> rsalveti, eh, pyqt5 looks blocked and so does qtgraphcaleffects, not sure if we care much for those
<Laney> is there a transition?
<Laney> looks like it's not completed as far as proposed-migration is concerned
<rsalveti> hm, qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src is outofdate
<cjwatson> pyqt5 is definitely an issue, you have to care
<cjwatson> looks like wrong dependencies
<cjwatson> libqt5gui5-gles doesn't exist on armhf
<cjwatson> qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src I think will clear next run
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, sorry, I didn't mean it was ok to break that, I meant more like "it's not on the phone and not blocking the rest of qt5.3"
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src/5.3.0-2/+build/6078216 says it's built
<cjwatson> robru: right, but it is blocking
<cjwatson> (according to update_output)
<cjwatson>     * i386: etm-qt, libqgsttools-p1-touch, libqt5multimedia5-touch, libqt5multimedia5-touch-plugins, pyqt5-dev-tools, pyqt5-examples, python3-pyqt5, python3-pyqt5-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qsci, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtpositioning, python3-pyqt5.qtpositioning-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtquick, python3-pyqt5.qtquick-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtsensors, ...
<cjwatson> ... python3-pyqt5.qtsensors-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtserialport, python3-pyqt5.qtserialport-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtsql, python3-pyqt5.qtsql-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtsvg, python3-pyqt5.qtsvg-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit, python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtx11extras, python3-pyqt5.qtx11extras-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtxmlpatterns, python3-pyqt5.qtxmlpatterns-dbg, python3-windowmocker, qtdeclarative5-qtaudioengine-touch-plugin, ...
<cjwatson> ... qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-touch-plugin, qtmultimedia5-touch-dbg, retext, retext-wpgen
<cjwatson> similar on other arches
<robru> sweet merciful jeebus
<rsalveti> hm, it shouldn't be depending on libqt5gui5-gles
<cjwatson> most of that is fallout from pyqt5
<rsalveti> let me check the package
<cjwatson> not sure about the qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch stuff though
<cjwatson> hm, is qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch still a thing?  it doesn't appear to be modified in -proposed
<robru> no idea
<cjwatson> rsalveti: do you know?
<robru> I gotta step out for lunch, brb
<rsalveti> cjwatson: no, we can kill that one
<cjwatson> ok, so removals at the same time as transitions are kinda awkward
<cjwatson> can we kill it without breaking the current stack in utopic release?
<rsalveti> yeah, the qtmultimedia-touch packages are not used anymore on touch
<rsalveti> but I don't get why it's a problem for this transition
<cjwatson>  libqgsttools-p1-touch : Depends: libqt5multimedia5-touch (>= 5.1.1+git20131205+8230c02-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<cjwatson>  libqt5multimedia5-touch : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-2-1
<cjwatson> anyway, give me a reason that I can copy and paste into remove-package and I'll kill it off
<cjwatson> preferably including what it's superseded by
<rsalveti> cjwatson: it was needed when we were using qtmultimedia directly, as the -touch version uses gstreamer 1.0. Since we landed media-hub, the abstraction uses that instead
<rsalveti> not using gstreamer anymore
<rsalveti> so that's why we're not using that package anymore
<rsalveti> and didn't update to qt 5.3
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@amber ~>$ remove-package -m 'requested by rsalveti; Ubuntu Touch now uses media-hub rather than gstreamer; blocks Qt 5.3 transition' qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch
<cjwatson> ?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: +1
<cjwatson> bye-bye
<rsalveti> I'm checking pyqt5, there's probably a wrong symbol in qtbase (pointing out to the wrong package)
<cjwatson> somebody should possibly hoover up its bugs
<rsalveti> yeah, jhodapp mind doing that?
<rsalveti> as you owned that package
<cjwatson> I don't see any other problems once pyqt5 is fixed, so hopefully that'll do it
<rsalveti> great
<sergiusens> can someone please rebuild the powerpc build for nuntium in silo 14? Having issues again
<mterry> robru, you around?  Can you reconfigure silo 012?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: retried
<mterry> stgraber, can you reconfigure silo 012 for me?  I added a unity-system-compositor branch to reduce animation resources
<sergiusens> ty
<stgraber> mterry: sure, last thing for the day though, I EODed 15min ago
<mterry> stgraber, oh sorry, you were still listed as the sheriff
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: -
<stgraber> mterry: done
<mterry> stgraber, thanks, have a good day!
<stgraber> mterry: btw, aren't you a coredev?
<mterry> stgraber, yes
<stgraber> mterry: ok, so you could just have done it yourself then :)
<mterry> stgraber, oh what?  I thought that was special landing team powers
<mterry> Are all core devs on the landing team?
<stgraber> mterry: nope, anyone who has write access to the spreadsheet and is in ~ubuntu-core-dev has the right to assign, reconfigure, publish, clean, ... silos
<mterry> huh...
<mterry> ok
<mterry> stgraber, thanks!  Now go log off  :)
<stgraber> Jenkins recognizes both ACLs, landing-team for the non-coredevs + ubuntu-core-dev for the rest (I'm not in the landing team LP team)
<Laney> really?
<robru> Laney, yeah we added all core devs to the jenkins ACLs when sil and I moved to the foundations team
<Laney> I don't see much that's useful when I press reconfigure
<Laney> but I don't know where to look admittedly
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<Laney> could just be all automatic from the spreadsheet
<robru> Laney, reconfigure job is only if you're adding an MP within the same set of projects already configured. if you need to add new projects, you have to use the assign silo tool from the spreadsheet
<Laney> Interesting, will have to try it soon
<robru> Laney, feel free to ping sil2100 or I if you need any help with anything
<Laney> will do, thanks
<cjwatson> heh, a bunch of qt5 stuff just got auto-synced from Debian, I see
<cjwatson> presumably you're cool with that or else it'd have *ubuntu* versions
<cjwatson> pyqt5 qtquick1-opensource-src qtscript-opensource-src qttools-opensource-src qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src
<robru> cjwatson, no idea
<robru> cjwatson, wait, what's going on? debian just synced in a bunch of qt5.3 stuff that is conflicting with ours?
<cjwatson> no, I wouldn't expect it to conflict, just newer versions
<cjwatson> I'm sure it's fine, just thought I'd menion it
<cjwatson> *mention
<robru> cjwatson, do you know what the hold-up is at this point? are we just waiting for somebody to figure out pyqt5 still?
<cjwatson> we had versions synced from Debian already, or they wouldn't have auto-synced
<cjwatson> as far as I know yes
<robru> cjwatson, any idea who I can punt that to?
<cjwatson> sounded from the above as though rsalveti was working on it
<robru> ah
<robru> missed that bit
<cjwatson> 22:57 <rsalveti> I'm checking pyqt5, there's probably a wrong symbol in qtbase (pointing out to the wrong package)
<robru> thanks
<cjwatson> of the Debian syncs, qtquick1/qttools are just symbols updates, qtwebkit-examples is a trivial upload-to-unstable-instead-of-experimental-because-Debian-doesn't-quite-have-copies thing, qtscript is symbols plus improving multiarch for -dev packages, pyqt5 is a fix from ScottK to fix a pyuic regression
<cjwatson> so should all be fine
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-20
<robru> rsalveti, hey, any luck with pyqt5?
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, pushed a new qtbase a couple of hours ago, waiting that to finish to push a new pyqt
<robru> rsalveti, ah cool, thanks for taking care of that. it's all beyond me. I should write that landing mail soon ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, I'd imagine the debian sync to be fine, Mirv was upstreaming most of his stuff anyway
<rsalveti> robru: it seems 90 is a bad image
<robru> rsalveti, oh?
<rsalveti> half qt 5.2 half qt 5.3
<robru> rsalveti, oh awesome
<rsalveti> at least updated to 90 and unity8 didn't work
<rsalveti> flashing a clean image to test
<robru> rsalveti, I'm just starting to write that landing mail, let me know what I should put in there ;-)
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> maybe it would be nice for someone to remove that image from the server?
<rsalveti> people upgrading will get a broken system
<robru> rsalveti, only devs upgrading... it's not like we're gonna promote that
<rsalveti> sure, guess if we warn them we should be fine :-)
<robru> rsalveti, dunno, I thnk only ogra can delete those images. at least he's the one who does the promotions
<rsalveti> right
<robru> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/90.changes looks like *only* graphicaleffects 5.3 made it through so far
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/AbstractButton.qml:18:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtFeedback": The plugin '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/QtFeedback/libdeclarative_feedback.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.3.0) [release]
<rsalveti>      import QtFeedback 5.0
<rsalveti> unity8 didn't start successfully here
<rsalveti> clean flash on flo = black screen
<rsalveti> qtfeedback-opensource-src migrated as well
<rsalveti> probably because it's not depending on qt 5.3
<rsalveti> a bug in the package
<robru> rsalveti, alright, I'm out for the day. I sent the email with the warning not to use #90. goodnight!
<rsalveti> robru: thans
<rsalveti> thanks
<rsalveti> will keep watching the migrating for a bit
<rsalveti> pyqt should hopefully be done in a few minutes
<rsalveti> yay, it seems everything is migrating fine now
<rsalveti> will trigger a new image once everything is in place
<rsalveti> ok, time to trigger a new image
<rsalveti> == Image 93 building ==
<popey> dammit, i really should read the mailing list before upgrading my phone
<Saviq> hmm hmm who knows about the Qt 5.3 landing, didn't this land https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1321189/+merge/220613 ?
<Saviq> ah, probably not merged&cleaned yet
<rsalveti> Saviq: afaik this landed
<rsalveti> just not merged
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, stuff's only migrated an hour ago or so
<rsalveti> yeah, that's why I'm still awake
<Saviq> rsalveti, ouch
<Saviq> rsalveti, can I help / take over / something?
<rsalveti> Saviq: guess just testing 91 (should be out in ~30min)
<rsalveti> that should be the first qt 5.3 image
<rsalveti> everything landed already
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<rsalveti> yeah, it seems fine, just waiting system-image sync
<rsalveti> anyway, I'm off, later :-)
<Saviq> o/
<brendand> psivaa, hey
<psivaa> brendand: hello
<brendand> psivaa, no smoketesting results this morning?
<psivaa> brendand: yea because image 90 is broken.
<ogra_> and 91 doesnt exist yet it seems
<psivaa> brendand: email fro robru in phone mailing list
<ogra_> rsalveti, the last time i tried to get channels back in sync the world fell apart, i'll poke stgraber once he is around
<oSoMoN> are neither Mirv nor sil2100 around today?
<Mirv> \o/
<ogra_> oSoMoN, sil2100 is off
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, congratulations on the Qt 5.3 landing
<ogra_> and Mirv is obviously doing yoga :)
<ogra_> (or other gymnastics)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks, I just came here to to quickly rejoy it. thanks to Ricardo for the final pyqt5/qtbase fix during the night.
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> what did sil2100 say btw about who's handling EU landings today, no-one?
<ogra_> ah, seems 91 is actually building
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah, i think so
<oSoMoN> Mirv, any idea why the status of silo 5 in the CI train spreasheet won’t update? it still says a few packages are still in proposed, which isn’t correct
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it would be good to get it to merge and clean, to unblock other landings
<Saviq> oSoMoN, still not in archive for me for example
<ogra_> Mirv, i'll run the meeting this morning, rob the evening one (mand he does the mail) ... and nobody will do landings apparently
<Mirv> Saviq: everything is there in the main archive
<Saviq> oSoMoN, but agreed it should've allowed to merge
 * ogra_ gets coffee
<Mirv> ogra_: ok.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, not on my mirror (apt-cacher-ng maybe?)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I think it's a bug
<davmor2> Okay who broke the Phone image
<Mirv> oSoMoN: Saviq: newer packages of those were auto-synced from Debian immediately after :)
<Mirv> I'll run M&C shortly
<Saviq> kk
<oSoMoN> Saviq, huh, that’s weird, I just dist-upgraded my N7 from the archive (no PPA involved), and everything is Qt5.3
<davmor2> was the image built before all of 5.3 landed or something?
<Mirv> Saviq: you probably have a mirror
<oSoMoN> davmor2, see robru’s e-mail
<Mirv> davmor2: see mailing list, yes qtgraphicaleffects went in too early, new image should be ready soon
 * Mirv notes it's a bit hard to start vacation mentally when doing the biggest landing in months on the last day's evening
<davmor2> :) \o/
 * Mirv runs Merge & Clean
 * Mirv notes Merge & Clean done for Qt 5.3 (code branch wise, PPA cleaning for 20+ mins)
 * Mirv assigns 2 silos
 * Mirv runs back to yoga or whatever
<Mirv> I think you'll have enough to digest with the new Qt 5.3 image until robru is back for landing the next new stuff.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks, and enjoy your well deserved vacation!
<seb128> Mirv, you are off today?
<seb128> is there any lander in european tz since sil2100 is off as well?
<ogra_> seb128, nope
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> last night they told me all core-devs can do silos now
<seb128> no assigning
<seb128> just reconfiguring
<seb128> no?
<Laney> yes assigning
<Laney> that's what they said anyway
<seb128> well, I don't know the magic to make that happen
<ogra_> well, try it if you have the balls
<seb128> even if I've the acl
<Laney> try it on a desktop thing, nobody cares about that anyway :P
 * ogra_ doesnt either 
<seb128> Laney, well, I would try if I knew what to try ;-)
<Laney> landing team tools -> assign silo
<seb128> where are those tools? on the gdoc?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> in the menu bar at the top
<Mirv> seb128: yes I'm not here, but now that I was here anyway I took care of some silos
<seb128> well, available silo = 1, let's wait for people to land some stuff maybe
<seb128> Mirv, thanks for that, I just find weird that we end up with days with no lander available, we either need more people to not have all landers taking holidays at the same time ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: I just freed up qtwebkit 5.2 silo, you can assign 1 more
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Laney> a new lander is born
<Mirv> seb128: yeah sil2100 asked about my Thu and Fri via e-mail, and I answered I can take care of Thu but he needs someone else for Fri
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 91 DONE (finished: 20140620 08:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/91.changes ===
<ogra_> quite a few changes :)
<seb128> Laney, mouahaha, that worked!
<Laney> \o/
<ogra_> awesome !
<Laney> so no need for the landing team!
 * Laney sends them off to the beach
<ogra_> they all are :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it rebooted
<ogra_> davmor2, with 91 ?
<davmor2> yes it's up and running \o/
<ogra_> dude !
<ogra_> strop scaring me
<davmor2> ogra_: sorry should of been it's rebooted
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> not enough coffee
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> *slurp*
<davmor2> phone calls work
<davmor2> oh just noticed the camera icon on sms I guess MMS is now fully supported must try that too :)
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> no just an icon
<davmor2> sms works though
<ogra_> might not be hooked up with content hub yet
<ogra_> file a bug :)
<davmor2> woohoo one working phone now to test the rest
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> i hope the stuttering scrollinh in the browser is gone again ... its very annoying
<davmor2> Bug 1234567 Damn the phone is working this needs fixing immediately
<ubot5> bug 1234567 in GNU Mailman "Czech catalog bug" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234567
<davmor2> who knew that bug number existed
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: well that's it, phone, text and 2048Native working.  That's a working phone as far as I'm concerned ;)
 * ogra_ promotes then
<davmor2> header in gallery still seem broken but I thought that got fixed maybe it didn't land yet
<ogra_> i dont see gallery app in the changes
<davmor2> calendar check
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm not sure I like the little grey bar to the left of the full screen video
<ogra_> there is a grey bar ?
<ogra_> probably the panel ?
<davmor2> ogra_: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com
<davmor2> ogra_: sorry http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-20-100207.png
<ogra_> looks like a bug with the media pülayer
<ogra_> i guess it needs to disable the header or so
<davmor2> ogra_: no that is from the amazon webapp
<davmor2> that is not mediaplayer as far as I know
<davmor2> meh I can't pull up the bar with the back button on web app
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> doe it have the new header ?
<ogra_> with the back button on top
<davmor2> ogra_: oh interesting it works in g+ let me try some others
<davmor2> ogra_: oh okay it's only on video pages so I wonder if that grey bar means that the settings are displaced and that is why I can't get the back button up
<ogra_> might be
<davmor2> ogra_: if you open the amazon app, click on phone video, it opens full screen and then you can't raise the back button
<davmor2> however on the main amazon site I can
<davmor2> popey: ogra_: does the new sound icon look odd being dark grey?  To me it looks like it is muted not being lit up
<dbarth> hiya, anyone here is a ci power user?
<dbarth> i'd need silo 11 to be reconfiguerd (dropped a branch that wouldn't pass)
<popey> davmor2: yeah, and barely visible inside the indicator when you pull down
<davmor2> popey: music from the dash isn't lasting beyond the screen blank now either :(  I blame jhodapp for that though :D
<popey> i dont understand
<ricmm> hi
<ricmm> robru: hey, can I get a silo for line 28 ?
<ricmm> was blocking on qt 53
<ricmm> :)
<davmor2> popey: in the music carousel click on a track, now play it from the scope itself, in qt5.2 it had started to play after the screen blanked.  In qt 5.3 that seems to of stopped
<davmor2> popey: I'm not sure if it is using mediahub though so it might be a fluke that it started to work on qt5.2
<ricmm> scope playing uses media-hub indeed
<ricmm> no train guy today? :(
<ogra_> ricmm, no EU train guys today ...
<ogra_> (we need to train more in a training for the train :) )
<Laney> go on ogra_, use your powers
<Laney> :P
<ogra_> i have no clue how ...
<Laney> seb128 figured it out
<Laney> if he can do it ...
 * Laney runs
 * Laney runs FAST
<vila> hi there !
<seb128> Laney, o_0
<vila> I upgraded to image 90 ? And now my phone doesn't boot anymore :-(
<davmor2> vila: see mailing list you need 91
<ogra_> vila, well, reading the mailing list might help :P
<davmor2> vila: plug it into your computer and do ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed and that should fix it
<ogra_> flash 91 and you should be good
<ogra_> (or stop running untested images in production and uye the devel channel :P )
<ogra_> *use
<vila> now,, come the hardest part: it ~boot but seem to fall alseep so I have a limited time to connect to it
<vila> oh right, yeah, may be I should do that but I'm trying to dogfood...
<ogra_> well, -propoased is for initial QA testing ... dogfooders should use devel
<ogra_> proposed images are often enough broken
<vila> davmor2, ogra: that fixed it once I managed to vol/power reboot
<davmor2> vila: why adb should still work, so ubuntu-device-flash should of just kicked in, it's what I did to get back to 89 prior to updating to 91 :)
<vila> ouch, all contacts and msgs lost :-(
<vila> --wipe is the *default* ?
<davmor2> vila: yes because I assume you did --bootstrap
<davmor2> vila: no, if you did power + volume then you bootstraped
<vila> I did both
<davmor2> vila: you didn't need to do that though.  just plugging it in and doing ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed should of been enough :(
<davmor2> that would then of kept all your contacts and sms etc
<ogra_> next time :)
<vila> nm, it didn't, it booted up to a black screen for some time and fall asleep ? {adb|fastboot} devices were empty
<davmor2> vila: contacts is easy if your have them synced to google,  just setup the google account then click on it then select contacts and calendar and then the syncing magic begins
<vila> davmor2: not synced, next ? :-}
<davmor2> vila: type them all back in manually and weep a lot?
 * vila nods
<vila> davmor2: is there a way to backup something (contacts, msgs, photos) is all I care about
<ogra_> only via adb manually ...
<davmor2> vila: you might want to seriously consider syncing them to google it much easier.  Msgs no idea and photos via copy and paste on mtp
<ogra_> or mtp for photos, yeah
<vila> davmor2: google knows far too much already :)
<davmor2> ogra_: Although not directly in Shotwell :( "Shotwell Unable to fetch previews from the camera: Could not claim the USB device (-53)"
<ogra_> not sure, doesnt that need gphoto ?
<popey> chrisccoulson: i just did "adb shell system-image-cli" to update mine from broken to not-broken fwiw
<popey> er, oops
<popey> ^ vila
<vila> popey: not sure why it didn't work for me but I did indeed try that
<davmor2> ogra_: no idea, I just opened Shotwell and selected Nexus4 from the cameras section
<popey> there's a bug about this
<popey> we should be exposing photos over /DCIM
<popey> bug 1283871
<ubot5> bug 1283871 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Default mount points not suitable for photo import" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283871
<davmor2> popey: I thought there would be to be honest :)
<davmor2> poor cyphermox too many pies not enough fingers
<ogra_> so what can we do for gallery app ?
 * ogra_ would really like to see these failures gone ... 
<ogra_> robru didnt mention them at all in his landing mail :(
<ogra_> davmor2, you said they are known ?
<davmor2> ogra_: there is apparently a fix I just need to pick on people till they land it
<ogra_> on whom do i need to pick then ?
<davmor2> ogra_: bill
<davmor2> ogra_: from the now on holiday Mirv bfiller is still working on gallery, please push him to publish the new gallery to the store
<ogra_> yeah, i will once this TZ gets up ...
<davmor2> ogra_: I know right idle gits staying in bed all this time you'd think it was the other side of the world or something ;)
<ogra_> yeah, US slackers ... sleeping all day ...
<ricmm> zzz
 * ricmm wants a silo
<Laney> ricmm: what line?
<Laney> lemme try doing it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I can do it if you want
<seb128> just select the line and use the tools box
 * Laney wants to learn too
<Laney> is it 28?
<seb128> ogra_, what did you do?
<ogra_> seb128, me ?
<seb128> ogra_, why did you upload ubuntu-touch-session while mterry has it in a silo?
<seb128> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/+packages
<ogra_> ugh, why does he
<ogra_> sigh
<seb128> "  * Enable a boot animation by default for Touch sessions"
<ogra_> right, wipe that
<ogra_> if you can
<seb128> well, ue has an u-s-c change there as well
<ogra_> frees up a silo :=
<seb128> to save resources
 * ogra_ though he told mike he would take care of it 
<Laney> seb128: do I need to fill in dest PPA?
<seb128> Laney, if you want a specific one yes, I didn't
<Laney> ok
<seb128> I didn't touch anything
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> unity8-desktop-mir doesn't give me an unity anymore
<seb128> what did you people do since yesterday!
 * seb128 blames qt 5.3
<ogra_> seb128, is that the iso ?
<Laney> I did it
<Laney> did it work?
<ogra_> half of 5.3 got stuck in -proposed
<ogra_> you need to build a fresh image
<seb128> Laney, you can look at the jenkins log, it should tell you what ppa you got
<seb128> ogra_, no, it's my utopic laptop that I just dist-upgraded using the main archive
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<ogra_> phones definitely work
<Laney> seb128: does the spreadsheet take time to update?
<seb128> Laney, yes, it updates every 5 minutes
<Laney> oh okay
<Laney> ricmm: you got 005!
<Laney> yay, first assignment
<seb128> congrats ;-)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh browser works on manta now and everything
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, so i guess i should remove the ubuntu-touch-session branch from that silo, test the u-s-c fix and we should land ...
<davmor2> QT5.3 fixes the world \o/
<seb128> ogra_, right
<seb128> oSoMoN, dbarth, tedg: you have silos marked as verified/ready to land, anything blocking the actual landings to happen?
<ogra_> hmm, do i need to reconfigure after droping the branch ?
<seb128> ogra_, yes, though reconfigure might not be enough, you might need to use the lander tools if you change the set of components
<ogra_> hmm
<ricmm> woo
<ricmm> Laney: thanks !
<seb128> hum, so unity8-mir is in stop/waiting
<seb128> did anything change in the events emitted since yesterday?
<seb128> if I start unity8-mir I get it and it works
<cjwatson> Are you folks planning to build another image before EOD?
<ogra_> cjwatson, only if we get fixes for the regressions ... all people providing any are in US TZ
<cjwatson> Ah, OK
<cjwatson> I was wondering if it'd be worth switching you over to livefs-in-LP now, but if you're not going to build something before I leave for a train in four hours, better to leave it until Monday
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah ... i will need to adjust the bot too i guess ... (unless you use identical commands on nusakan)
<cjwatson> You use identical commands on nusakan
<cjwatson> You shouldn't need to change anything, unless you have something that watches the livefs-build-logs directory or something
<cjwatson> (Which I don't plan to update for LP-based builds - you can just get them from LP directly)
<ogra_> nope, it uses an ugly pgrep currently ...
<cjwatson> Then you don't need to change anything
<oSoMoN> seb128, nothing except for the lack of someone who can actually publish
<ogra_> would be nice if we could have cdimage touch a timestamp or something if an image build starts
<oSoMoN>  
<ogra_> (at some point)
<seb128> oSoMoN, we can publish for you ;-)
<oSoMoN> seb128, then please do, you can publish silos 4 and 11
<seb128> thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: well, it wasn't designed for this specifically, but /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/.next-build-suffix-ubuntu-touch-utopic-daily-preinstalled is written at the start of every ubuntu-touch build
<cjwatson> ogra_: so you could just use that
<ogra_> oh, coool
<ogra_> thats way better than scanning the processlist every 5 min
<cjwatson> it's replaced atomically, so don't hold an fd open on it or anything :)
<ogra_> well, i'll  still poll i guess :)
<cjwatson> sure
<ogra_> but with less ooverhead
<cjwatson> for completion, you could either continue polling the process list, or I guess check the log file or something
<cjwatson> don't know what you're doing for that today
<ogra_> today i'm running /home/ogra/touch-image-monitor on nusakan its quite ugly but i had to come up with something quickly
<cjwatson> Oh, the ssh command there won't appear any more
<cjwatson> But that was only part of the build anyway, so was never a reliable test
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> So, yeah, you're going to need to refactor that to something based on .next-build-suffix-foo and then maybe find the latest log file in /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/log/ubuntu-touch/utopic/ ?
<cjwatson> You could work out the expected log file name from .next-build-suffix-foo, in fact
<ogra_> well, i actually look for system-image versions ... that script only marks the start of the build
<cjwatson> Yeah, but you sleep while the build is happening, as far as I can see
<ogra_> i write a new stamp every thime the pid for the command changes ...
<ogra_> the sleep is just an endless loop
<cjwatson> Right, which means you need a way to notice when the build ends as well as starts, if you can no longer grep for a pid
<cjwatson> One option would be to take .next-build-suffix, it's DATE:SUFFIX, if SUFFIX is 1 then the log file will be daily-preinstalled-DATE.log, otherwise daily-preinstalled-DATE.(SUFFIX-1).log
<cjwatson> Then wait until "===== Finished =====" appears in the log file
<cjwatson> Doesn't tell you about failures but it's not clear you need that
<cjwatson> Or indeed you could just wait for DATE or DATE.(SUFFIX-1) to appear in the system-image json file
<ogra_> thats what i do today
<ogra_> since i want the overall build, not just cdimage
<cjwatson> ogra_: But I mean without the grep for an ssh process which is going to go away soon
<cjwatson> are we talking past each other?
<popey> cihelp can someone help me figure out why this autolanding is failing? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autolanding/
<ogra_> yeah, kind of i think
<ogra_> i'll just check for the file ... will adjust that over the weekend
<cjwatson> Check for which file?
<ogra_>  /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/.next-build-suffix-ubuntu-touch-utopic-daily-preinstalled
<cjwatson> ogra_: Which is fine as far as it goes, but it won't be touched when a build completes, and right now you are relying on information from your process list check to tell when a build completes
<cjwatson> It's only touched when a build starts
<ogra_> yes, for completion i have other logic running locally here
<ogra_> i only need the start point from nusakan
<vila> popey: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/590/ 4 test failures ? Or did you mean help about the test failures ?
<cjwatson> OK, I'm just going by what's in the script currently on nusakan, if you have something better elsewhere then fair enough
<popey> vila: ah, i couldn't find that log
<ogra_> cjwatson, that script also only checks for the start of a build
<cjwatson> Not true
<cjwatson>         PID="$(pgrep -f "$MATCH" | tail -1)"
<cjwatson>         if [ "$OLDPID" != "$PID" ]; then
<popey> thanks vila
<ogra_> it stores the PID
<cjwatson> Which will change when the build ends
<vila> popey: see pm for the pages I follo.. :)
<ogra_> it will vanish when the build ends
<popey> got it
<ogra_> and once a new one starts iit starts with a new PID
<cjwatson> Right, the empty string is not equal to the non-empty string
<cjwatson> Surely you don't only find out about a new build output when the next build starts
<ogra_> oh, yeah, thats a bug :)
<ogra_> funnily it just works though
<cjwatson> That's because you're implicitly relying on finding out when a build ends :)
<cjwatson> Or at least it looks very much like it ...
<cjwatson> Anyway, we've probably talked enough about this :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thanks for the hint :)
<ogra_> seb128, i fear i need your help t clean up that mess i made ... where do i find these landing-tools ? seems reconfigure did nothing (didnt even start anything on jenkins)
<seb128> ogra_, in the menus at the top of the screen
<seb128> ogra_, you have a "landing team tools"
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> bklind me
<ogra_> hmm, i only have three options there
<seb128> mterry, hey, don't get confused, ogra is trying to sort out the fact that he uploaded the session package that was already in your silo
<ogra_> mterry, sorry ...
<ricmm> ogra_: bro
<ricmm> not cool
<ricmm> lol
<mterry> ogra_, no no worries.  You were in the spreadsheet first  :)
<ogra_> i messed up :(
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: -
<mterry> ogra_, it still thinks ubuntu-touch-session is in there
<ogra_> where ?
<mterry> ogra_, we need to reconfigure I guess?
<mterry> ogra_, landing-012
<ogra_> yes, where does it tell you it still thinks that i mean
<mterry> ogra_, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-1-build/63/console
<ogra_> ok., let me ask didrocks then
 * mterry high fives ogra_
<ogra_> mterry, ready now ... ubuntu--touch-session is already in the archive (which is what caused all the trouble)
<ogra_> :D
<mterry> RIght...
<mterry> ogra_, I'd like to fast-lane this guy because without it, the spinner takes 5% CPU
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> ogra_, but the branch itself isn't reviewed (kgunn tested it, but didn't review code)
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i guess we need the Mir team then
<mterry> I poked on #ubuntu-mir this morning, but no response yet
<ogra_> yup. saw that
<ogra_> cant MacSlow do that ?
<mterry> ogra_, how do you pay attention to all these IRC channels?  :)
<ogra_> a good xchat setup :)
<mterry> ogra_, I guess?  Sure
 * mterry looks at MacSlow
 * ogra_ looks at MacSlow too
<mterry> (we're talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/kill-spinner/+merge/223837 )
<MacSlow> ogra_, mterry: looking into it
 * mterry hugs MacSlow
<dbarth> hey, quick question about builders
<rsalveti> morning
<dbarth> i'm looking for a ppa with good arm builders
<dbarth> which would not be a silo
<rsalveti> ogra_: how bad are we looking atm?
<dbarth> just for a media hub
<dbarth> (and oxide build :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, five apps have test failures (one each) ... and gallery exploded in flames
<ogra_> rsalveti, pretty good apart from these
<ogra_> dbarth, canonical-arm-dev ?
<dbarth> ogra_: is that accessible for me?
<ogra_> dbarth, i can add you to the team
<dbarth> ogra_: ah, apparently alex-abreu is in the team already
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, great
<dbarth> so good
<ogra_> dbarth, you too apparently
<dbarth> ah nice
<brendand> ogra_, there won't be any QA representation at the landing meeting later
<brendand> ogra_, elopio is off, and i need to finish early today
<ogra_> brendand, hmm, ok ...
<ogra_> i guess we wont sort the issues today anyway
<ogra_> though i would really like to talk to someone from the gallery-app team
<brendand> ogra_, gallery app is the major thing
<ogra_> right
<brendand> ogra_, is there no-one around?
<ogra_> well, i'm waiting for bfiller
<ogra_> not sure who specifically works on gallery in his team
 * ogra_ guesses elopio will watch football on a large screen today :) 
<mterry> ogra_, once that kill-spinner branch is approved, I'll set the silo to Tested, FYI.  I think between myself, kgunn, and MacSlow we're good
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> Assuming it does get approved
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<MacSlow> mterry, ok
<ogra_> would be good to have it in before the next cronjob kicks off a new image
<mterry> MacSlow, AlbertA was reviewing that apparently!
<mterry> AlbertA, thanks!
<mterry> I missed that you were looking at it
<ogra_> cool !
<MacSlow> mterry, so far I only looked at the code and didn't test-run it myself yet... thus have not approved it yet
<mterry> MacSlow, sorry bro for the duplication
<MacSlow> mterry, but if AlbertA also looked over it ( and tested it) I'm good to mark it "approved"
<MacSlow> mterry, I'll just remove myself as reviewer and let AlbertA take that slot
<mterry> MacSlow, OK, as you were  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, very green now :)
<mterry> MacSlow, :)
<mterry> ogra_, marked Tested=Yes.  What's next step?  Do landers periodically go through and land things or do I have to press that button?
 * mterry still isn't used to steps
<kgunn> robru: you around ? i wanna get a unity8 silo going...and i checked to see if there's any locks....doesn't look like it...except _maybe_ for line12/silo8
<ogra_> mterry, publishing
<AlbertA> mterry: MacSlow: sorry I'm late to the party - yes I tested it
<MacSlow> AlbertA, all fine... it's well on its way now :)
<kgunn> robru: i'd like a silo for line 29 when you get a chance (assuming unity8 not locked)
<tedg> robru, It looks like 17 needs a publish, can you click that for me?
<tedg> I think it got lost in the shuffle the other evening.
<tedg> Which is why the logs weren't showing what I expected them to :-)
<ogra_> robru, meeting ?
<brendand> ogra_, robru - just sent over the email. eod'ing now
<ogra_> brendand, enjoy
<tedg> ogra_, Fixes that UAL recoverable error: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/notes-app/install-icon/+merge/223956
<ogra_> mterry, its in
<bfiller> popey: just uploaded new gallery to the store, fixes the Qt5.3 header problem
<popey> k
<popey> bfiller: has it had AP tests done?
<popey> (i.e. do I need to run them) ☻
<bfiller> popey: so there seems to be issues with the bottom toolbar with the latest sdk or qt5.3 change that is causing breakage
<bfiller> popey: it's broken just running the app, so this affects the tests
<popey> but the one in the store you just uploaded has had AP tests run on it?
<bfiller> popey: yes
<popey> ok, cool
<bfiller> but they don't all pass but better than current results
<popey> ah, ok
<popey> is there another coming?
<popey> anyway, approved it
<robru> kgunn, got you silo 4, just be aware unity8 is in 4 different silos
<mterry> ogra_, thanks
<robru> tedg, I was told to land https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/notes-app/install-icon/+merge/223956 today, can I put it in a silo by itself or do you want to prepare it as part of some other larger landing?
<tedg> robru, I have no idea if there's something larger there. popey might?
<tedg> Or, is notes a bfiller project?
 * tedg always gets confused
<robru> i think bfiller owns most of the apps, but popey is in charge of approving them in the store
<popey> tedg: not me
<tedg> First one to IRC gets to blame the other!
<popey> robru: note that not all apps are in the store
<tedg> Oh, and it's popey!
<robru> popey, notes is in the store though isn't it?
<popey> e.g. dialer, contacts, messaging are still debs, gallery & camera are clicks
<popey> com.ubuntu.notes	1.4.262
<popey> yes
<bfiller> tedg: notes-app is my team
<robru> bfiller, see merge above ^^ can we land that today?
<tedg> bfiller, Cool, the MR above adds an icon. The CI folks want it to clean up the testing results.
<bfiller> robru: fine with me, can you guys test it?
<popey> davmor2: lemme know when you file the sound indicator bug, I'll confirm
<robru> bfiller, sure
<tedg> robru, Can you publish 17 please? I think it got forgotten.
<robru> tedg, i did
<robru> tedg, i didn't do it yesterday because I was waiting for qt5.3, which didn't fully land until after my EOD
 * tedg reloads
<tedg> robru, Oh, okay. Should the status not be something else?
<robru> tedg, yeah the spreadsheet is just slow
 * tedg doesn't remember all of them
<robru> http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<tedg> Cool, thanks robru!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<robru> tedg, bfiller: notes app building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/63/console
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1332616
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332616 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "New sound indicator icon is too dark" [Undecided,New]
<robru> tedg, oh I'm supposed to poke you about the four crashers at the end of http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/91:20140620.1:20140530/8639/
<tedg> robru, The four last suites?
<robru> tedg, yeah, ogra brought it up at the meeting, apparently they're UAL crashes or something
<robru> tedg, oh, haha, they're all just the notepad crash, nevermind ;-)
<robru> tedg, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/324/artifact/clientlogs/click_image_tests/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash/*view*/ is representative of the four if you were curious
<tedg> robru, Yeah, it's just erroring on a click not having its own icon.
<robru> tedg, k, we'll get that landed, and then we'll kick an image which'll also have the new gallery, that should make the smoketests look better
<popey> davmor2: ta
<davmor2> popey: no worries and nearly all my new apps are a day old now \o/  Starting on the updates now that might take a bit longer :(
<tedg> robru, Okay, I think my MR doesn't work for the deb case.
<robru> tedg, oh... can you make it work for both deb and click?
<tedg> Yeah, testing it now.
<tedg> robru, Okay, should work for debs now too.
<tedg> (or at least does on my system) :-)
<robru> tedg, k, i'll rebuild & confirm
<bfiller> how do I tell what changed between images 88 and 89?
<ogra_> bfiller, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/89.changes more specifically
<robru> bfiller, hey bill, notes-app changes look good to me, I'm publishing the .deb now. once it merges can I get you to build the click & upload to the store?
<robru> popey, hey, do you know what the status of store uploads are? do we have team-uploadership yet or is bfiller the only guy who can upload notes app?
<popey> we do not have team uploadership
<robru> drat
<popey> however bfiller is not the only one who can upload
<robru> ah
<popey> sergiusens and balloons can too
<robru> popey, are they just sharing the same login?
<popey> and mirv (but i didnt mention him because he's on vacation)
<popey> yes
<robru> ah
<robru> thanks
<robru> hmmmm, in think sergiusens is EU and balloons is NZ, right? so timezonewise I think bfiller is the only person we can expect to be around at this time
<bfiller> robru: sure I can
<robru> bfiller, ah excellent
<bfiller> just let me know when it hits trunk
<robru> bfiller, should be soonish. it's in proposed already
<popey> robru: close, but no
<popey> robru: sergiusens and balloons are both US TZ
<robru> lol
<bfiller> popey: never built the click for notes before, do I just do click-buddy?
<robru> popey, well I had the right planet
<popey> neither have I bfiller ☻
<popey> bfiller: I generally build clicks in jenkins, not locally
<balloons> robru, yep proper planet :-)
<bfiller> sergiusens: what's the proper way to build the click for notes-app to upload to store?
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/notes-app-click/
<robru> popey, so it turns out sergiusens lives in argentina. that's as far away from me as europe is! ;-)
<popey> bfiller: just get it from jenkins (needs vpn)
<bfiller> popey: ack
<popey> what bzr rev do you want built bfiller ?
<robru> popey, latest+1, hasn't landed yet
<popey> ok
<popey> well when it has, poke me and I'll press the "build now" button in jenkins if you want
<robru> popey, cool, thanks
<popey> np
 * popey goes to check on the bbq ☻
<robru> brb also
<balloons> normally it's best to build the lastest, but it's possible to build from an arbitrary branch
<mterry> robru, hello!  Is there a silo free for line 31?
 * mterry goes offline for a little bit
<robru> balloons, popey bfiller : ok notes-app is merged, please whoever's around go ahead with building the click and uploading to the store
<bfiller> robru: I'm on it
<robru> bfiller, thanks
<popey> cool
<mterry> robru, was offline, thanks for making a silo for me
<robru> mterry, you're welcome! building too ;-)
<mterry> nice
<robru> mterry, and, published ;-)
<mterry> robru, sweet thanks
<robru> mterry, you're welcome!
<bfiller> robru: notes-app uploaded to the store, just needs to be ack'd by popey or someone for release
<robru> popey! we need you! ;-)
<balloons> sorry, I can't ack the release into the store
<popey> yo
<popey> on it
<robru> popey, thanks!
<popey> robru: bfiller approved
<robru> popey, thankssss! have a great weekend!
<t1mp> this looks wrong: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-amd64/1094/console
<t1mp> Config: Using QtTest library 5.2.1, Qt 5.2.1
<t1mp> module "QtFeedback": The plugin '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtFeedback/libdeclarative_feedback.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.3.0) [release]
<t1mp> ^ Qt versions seem to mismatch
<t1mp> does QtTest need to be recompiled against qt53?
<robru> t1mp, maybe rsalveti knows?
<t1mp> bzoltan1: ^ was that log from a landing or an MR?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-15
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! Any news from BQ?
 * sil2100 keeps his fingers crossed for silo 4
<jibel> sil2100, I tried silo 4 during the week end and it doesn't work bad.
<Mirv> it'd be nice to get it in soon (or mark it as failed) as it's blocking a queue of other landings
<sil2100> Yeah, I would love it landed today
<sil2100> If it passes testing
<Mirv> davmor2 has hit an issue it seems
<Mirv> not sure if a blocker or not
<davmor2> Mirv: on minor and more with apps that with rotation itself, biggest one for end user is switching between apps/scopes that don't support rotation it really throws you that the right swipw is now top not right
<jibel> yeah, you can find odd test cases, like open webbrowser, rotate, lock screen, unrotate, unlock screen. The browser is stretch over the height for a moment until it's rendered again.
<jibel> also icons in the launcher are not anti-aliased in landscope orientation
<jibel> landscape*
<jibel> we should probably move forward and not block on these issues.
<sil2100> Oh, the cat sits on my desk, perfect
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, none yet.
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys, seems my silo 42 has become totally redundant while I was away
<pete-woods> it can be flushed
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok! and welcome back
<pete-woods> Mirv: :)
<abeato> Mirv, morning, can I have a silo for line 69?
<abeato> thx
<Mirv> abeato: yes, I assigned it before reading your plea ;)
<abeato> Mirv, :D
 * sil2100 waits for silo 4 to get switched to 'Tested' ;)
<pedronis> trainguards: hi, you can free silo 38 and corresponding spreadsheet line, QA wasn't satisfied and the project should move to other maintainers at this point who will need to see what to do
<sil2100> pedronis: ok
<pedronis> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: can I publish silo 4? Can I? Can I?
<davmor2> sil2100: gives us a few minutes we are about to have our meeting and after that I can give you a definitive answer
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> on my meizu there is no SIM unlock dialog and no way to bring it up
<ogra_> do we have a bug for that ?
<mzanetti> sil2100, hello :)
<mzanetti> sil2100, I guess you know what I'm up to :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: silo 4 is now being packaging-reviewed ;)
<mzanetti> ack. thanks!
<Mirv> mzanetti: almost there!
<sil2100> Looking good!
<mzanetti> can't believe this is happening! when did we first put this into a silo? I think it was 2014
<sil2100> It's PUUUBLISHIIING
<sil2100> Once it gets published in the PPA I kick a new image
<Mirv> \œ/
 * ogra_ curses trying to get his arale to work with a PIN locked sim :/
<Mirv> hehe, altgr-o
<ogra_> not even the unlock button from the indicator does anything
<Mirv> done!
<Mirv> congrats mzanetti
<Mirv> and the team behind The Silo
<mzanetti> Mirv, hah! thanks
<ogra_> jibel, davmor2m can anyone confirm bug 1465214
<ubot5> bug 1465214 in ofono (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock dialog can not be brought up on arale at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465214
<sil2100> Packages published, building an image
<jibel> ogra_, I didn't try recently. let me charge it and I'll tell you
<ogra_> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: we'll need to be able to have train accepting differing changelog while still being able to force the next dual landing. is that already possible?
<Mirv> since otherwise non-change rebuilds in wily can't be done
<Mirv> and wily will need those for some of the transitions for sure
<Mirv> Qt, maybe GCC5, etc
<nik90> popey: do you happen to know if BQ has approved OTA-4?
 * nik90 being impatient :P
<popey> nik90: I don't.
<popey> sil2100: ^
<mzanetti> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir-gles
<greyback_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-api too
<mzanetti> greyback_, seems odd... how would unity-api break the bootests
<greyback_> mzanetti: I've no idea, the log doesn't say much
<Mirv> mzanetti: greyback_: I'll just rerun, the boottests are IMHO been unshaky in wily
<Mirv> unstable, yes shaky :)
<greyback_> :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Mirv> also ji_bel seems at it, rerunning them
<jibel> it's an unsatisfied dep but the log doesn't say what
<Mirv> jibel: the -gles packages are tried to be installed on krillin, but the -gles packages are x86 only..
<Mirv> boottest cannot be run for *-gles packages
<Mirv> unless of course an actual sdk x86 emulator is set to test those
<jibel> ok
<Mirv> interestingly the #5 run was a success even though it couldn't possibly have installed the package being tested on krillin
<Mirv> in May
<Mirv> maybe it's a recent addition to try to forcefully install the package in question in addition to just upgrading the device
<Mirv> greyback_: mzanetti: ok my unity-api rerun passed so it went to release pocket, only qtmir-gles/qtubuntu-gles remain in -proposed possibly due to some recent CI changes
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why do we get empty changelog entries like in
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/0.1+15.10.20150610-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> Mirv, erm, what does that mean in practice?
<Mirv> mzanetti: my guess above was that it tries to install -gles packages on krillin which is not possibly because those packages are only available on x86..
<mzanetti> Mirv, right, but will unity8 merge nevertheless?
<Mirv> mzanetti: oh right we need that. we'll force the merge later if it seems this takes time.
<Mirv> mzanetti: since it's now only about the gles packages
<sil2100> huh
<mzanetti> Mirv, hey, code still not merged. seems it's stuck
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ should we clean manually or wait for the boottest problems be resolved by CI?
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, the boottest problems... do we know if that's just an infra issue?
<Mirv> cihelp ^ qtmir-gles/qtubuntu-gles boottests failing - the packages shouldn't be tried to be installed on arm since they're x86 only
<sil2100> I would say, let's make sure cihelp is aware and force-merge-clean the silo
<Mirv> sil2100: well that's my guess, from the log it'd sound like they forcefully try to install the being tested package on krillin - none of the *-gles packages are there on arm
<sil2100> If, of course, that's the only thing wrong
<sil2100> Only the -gles ones fail, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: and I don't think we have any automated emulator tests anyway so there's nothing to test currently
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, qtmir and qtubuntu themselves migrated already
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: any news from BQ? (/me gets annoyingly repetitive)
<sil2100> hm, address-book-app also failed the boottest
<sil2100> Mirv: let's get someone to look into whe address-book-app test failure (even though it's 99% probably an infrastructure issue) and them force-merge
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, I missed address-book-app. there were other failures too that went away with a rerun, let me try address-book-app rerunning too
<sil2100> cihelp: can anyone re-run the address-book-app boottest?
<sil2100> Oh, you can re-run boottests?
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes :)
<fginther> Mirv, sil2100, I'll take a look at those bootttest issues
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> fginther: thank you man :)
<Mirv> fginther: thanks, direct links http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-qtmir-gles/ + http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-qtubuntu-gles/
<Mirv> sil2100: address book passed now, I'll clean the 004 after it migrates to release pocket
<tedg> sil2100, Is the cmake i386 bug fixed?
<tedg> Ah, seems it is in proposed.
<Mirv> tedg: seems so since I had builds without the problem now
<tedg> trainguards, can you please retry this build? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/7535097
<Mirv> tedg: done
<kenvandine> trainguards, what's up with silo 39?  it's been migrating to destination since friday, but it's already published in the overlay ppa
<tedg> Mirv, Thanks!
<Mirv> kenvandine: huh, everything seems in order. maybe it's some glitch in the matrix.
<kenvandine> yeah... that's what i suspected
<kenvandine> it's published... just not merged/cleaned
<Mirv> kenvandine: it seems clean job was happy to be run, so somehow the train just didn't get the message of migration. so it's merged/cleaned now.
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx
<tedg> trainguards, so I reconfigured silo 36 to remove the mediaplayer MR, but the binary package is still in the PPA from the previous build. That won't get published, right?
<Mirv> kenvandine: although, it claims there no commits, weird https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-039-3-merge-clean/1/console .. so check the branch
<Mirv> tedg: we'll need to remove that manually, otherwise train will complain. I can remobe if now.
<Mirv> tedg: now removed
<tedg> Mirv, Ah, okay. Thanks!
<kenvandine> Mirv, the MP was marked as merged and the history looks good
<Mirv> kenvandine: ok then
<sil2100> Back from lunch just now
<sil2100> But I see Mirv sorted all issues
<fginther> sil2100, Mirv, qtmir-gles and qtubuntu-gles are unblocked now
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<Mirv> fginther: thanks!
<rvr> jgdx: kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> rvr, pong
<rvr> kenvandine: Hi
<rvr> kenvandine: I'm testing silo 17
<rvr> kenvandine: I run phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gdbus call --system -d fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1 -o /fi/w1/wpa_supplicant1 -m fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1.SetInterfaceFirmware / ap and the answer is "()", I see no errors in dbus.log
<rvr> kenvandine: Is that correct?
<kenvandine> rvr, i expect that is right
<jgdx> rvr, () means it went through
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and it didn't fail
<rvr> jgdx: kenvandine: Nice, then
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<rvr> Silo approved
<kenvandine> rvr, great!
<kenvandine> trainguards: i have silo 4 for line 70 on the spreadsheet, the spreadsheet doesn't let me reconfigure it, gets a 404 error
<kenvandine> trainguards: the spreadsheet doesn't show the silo info
<sil2100> kenvandine: looking
<sil2100> kenvandine: hah, yeah, the spreadsheet is a slow thing ;) It only refreshes every 5/10 minutes
<kenvandine> but doesn't the dashboard get the info from the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> i'm pretty sure it's been more than 10m, but maybe i'm just impatient :)
<sil2100> ;) I can fill in the info manually now if you want
<sil2100> kenvandine: I put it manually, you can try reconfiguring now
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx... i had created the silo 25 minutes ago
<kenvandine> sounds like something was broken...
<kenvandine> according to queuebot
<kenvandine> sil2100, i still get a 404 error
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, something happened and the row had an invalid UID
<sil2100> Could you try now?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<kenvandine> works
<kenvandine> sil2100, for a dual landing, do i need to set the ppa in column L?
<sil2100> kenvandine: no :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<sil2100> kenvandine: column L is only for the main part of the landing, so if you set anything there the wily landing would be released to that place instead of the archive
<sil2100> Wohoo
<sil2100> Mirv: you handling your silo, right? :)
<Mirv>  sil2100 yes, just waiting for the build job to really finish generating diffs :)
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: FYI some KDE autopkgtests need resolving, maybe getting agreement on allowing those to go in or such. their latest KF5 5.10.0 release has had a couple of unit tests failing and I don't expect new Qt to magically fix all of those (but KDE autopkgtests are reverse deps of Qt)
<Mirv> I've asked on #kubuntu-devel if someone could look into those
<sil2100> Mirv: so they released the new KF5 with failing tests? Pushed that through how?
<Mirv> sil2100: they only run unit tests via autopkgtests (so they have different methodology to ours)
<Mirv> all trunks now up-to-date related to Qt 5.4.2 landing (no-change rebuilds) so silos can continue normally
<popey> davmor2: ok, its in fastboot mode, what now?
<davmor2> popey: fastboot devices
<popey> davmor2: yes, shows up
<davmor2> popey: so it's just adb/mpt maybe in which case blame ogra_ :)
 * popey reboots again
<ogra_> yeah, because i mand so many changes to phone code in the last 4 weeks :)
<davmor2> popey: but at least we know the usb port is working on hte phone
<popey> well, reboot and it still doesn't show up
<popey> _at_ _all_ on usb
 * ogra_ guesse3s to try an image with the older4 device tarball 
 * popey tries local port
<davmor2> ogra_: it's your lack of landings that broke it obviously ;)
<popey> stupid usb hub
<kenvandine> trainguards: silo 30 says it's still migrating to the destination, but the package has been published to released, sounds like something is broken in the train
<sil2100> kenvandine: is it in this state for long already?
<kenvandine> not sure, but it seems to be a pattern
<kenvandine> i had another one earlier this morning that Mirv fixed
<kenvandine> and silo 17 seems to have the same issue
<kenvandine> it was published to the overlay ppa this morning
<kenvandine> still shows migrating
<robru> sil2100: kenvandine: huh, seems like check-publication-migration is stuck
<robru> sil2100: I guess it got stuck back when the creds broke and then was never restarted
<robru> sil2100: looks like it's running now
<sil2100> robru: duh! :)
<sil2100> robru: thanks for noticing
<sil2100> robru: btw. are there any integration things you'd need discussing in the meeting today?
<sil2100> s/in/on
<robru> sil2100: nothing off the top of my head
<robru> brb
<sil2100> robru: how about we... you know... skip? ;)
 * sil2100 winks
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the pharmacy now
<robru> sil2100: could do I suppose
<robru> slangasek: sil2100 proposes skipping the meeting
<slangasek> robru, sil2100: nothing new to talk about?  we can skip
<robru> slangasek: I could report where I'm at but nothing needs to be discussed I think
<slangasek> robru: ok skipping then
<robru> cool
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: ok http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src looks as it "should", ie no changes compared to before the new Qt, KDE is still blocking migration for those few packages they have test failures with. no replies on #kubuntu-devel so far.
<davmor2> popey: so others have ota4 before us I think that means that sil2100 has to buy drinks for us for the rest of his life or something like that right?
<popey> :)
<robru> Mirv: good gawd, managing that many autopkgtests must be a nightmare
<popey> sil2100: reminders has been renamed to notes at the evernote end, so I'm gonna upload a new version , and put in the changelog that you'll have to sign into evernote again /cc mzanetti
 * ogra_ waits for the next rename ... they might call it "Things" then ... to hop on the IoT hype 
<davmor2> ogra_: they'll call it ToI things on internet :)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 72 please?
<robru> jhodapp: you sure you want wily and not dual?
<robru> jhodapp: landing gates are open
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, I would need to sync other changes first
<jhodapp> robru, the vivid qtubuntu-media is behind
<robru> jhodapp: but those changes are in trunk right? if you do a dual you would be effectively syncing. as long as you don't depend on other packages that are out of sync
<jhodapp> robru, I guess that's fine, was just thinking that
<jhodapp> robru, well let's just to wily
<robru> alright
<jhodapp> robru, there's other things to sync at the same time
<jhodapp> i.e. media-hub
<robru> jhodapp: ok silo 19, note conflict with 24 as well
<jhodapp> robru, yes thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<sil2100> slangasek: hey, someone just rised an important issue
<sil2100> slangasek: the vivid overlay currently doesn't seem to have a proper system-image version with all phased-upgrade fixes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-16
<Mirv> al most the re
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: so great news. Riddell was ok in overriding the kde autopkgtests and I gave him a list of packages just before I went to sleep, but unfortunately both him and Scott were too busy last night. however, infinity heroically battled the Qt landing and also three KDE packages while still being able to leave most of the KF5 transition to KDE people's hands
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: so from our POV it's now done, we're still waiting for one KDE rebuild to transition but that's unrelated to us
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Yaaay!
<seb128> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-4.changelog has "New nonohromatic" ... that's a typo for "mono" right?
<sil2100> uuuh :)
<sil2100> seb128: good catch!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> sil2100, also the url in your email for the bugs doesn't work
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww22-ota
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww22-2015
<seb128> works
<seb128> sil2100, importing contact from sim was also added to that ota right? that might be worth listing in your changelog
<seb128> sil2100, oh, there is still a typo in "monohromatic"
<seb128> +c
<seb128> :-)
 * Mirv 's phone reported there's an update available!
<seb128> Mirv, did you update yet?
<Mirv> seb128: it's downloading, I'll update right after it's done
<Mirv> ok, now it's installing/rebooting
<seb128> Mirv, could be useful if some people who didn't install ...
<seb128> k, not you then I guess
<Mirv> how could one resist?
<seb128> was going to say it could be useful to configure a reminder and see it if triggers after update
<seb128> some users reported issues about that
<Mirv> ah..
 * Mirv 's first Go contribution is now merged :) https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ciborium/trunk
<Mirv> bzoltan and others can ignore the above, in reality all trunks were updated already yesterday. I'm running watch only build job for 011 now to get the status back to correct.
<Mirv> 041 will probably be correctly marked once it finishes its current build job.
<dbarth_> hey trainguards, i need a reconfig on silo 002 (line 13; yet anohter one)
<Mirv> dbarth_: sure
<sil2100> Damn...
<sil2100> Having a cat is troublesome, we just had a 'crappy' incident
<sil2100> Took us half an hour to clean the cat, another half an hour to clean the house
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> We're all in scratches
<sil2100> Grrr, still dealing with the aftermath...
<Mirv> sil2100: the cat is not yet housebroken after 12 weeks teaching with the mother?
<Mirv> I think our white cat knew how to do the business when he arrived
<sil2100> Well, our knows as well, always uses the right place, but you know... he had some problems and it was liquidish
<Mirv> anyway, a young cat will definitely consume some time, in both good and bad :)
<davmor2> sil2100: just grab the cat by the scruff of the neck it goes comatose and you can clean it more easily
<Mirv> sil2100: ah... right
<sil2100> And then he was walking around with it and dirtying the whole house
<Mirv> the correct neck holding indeed might help, although it might need a bit of training to do that correctly
<sil2100> We wanted to clean him, but he's still afraid of water
<Mirv> water + cats == extra fun
<sil2100> And the long hair didn't help ;)
<sil2100> Yeha
<sil2100> *Yeah
<davmor2> sil2100: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TmmF79Rw0
 * ogra_ is afraid to click that after seeing the backlog
<sil2100> hm, does that really work?
<sil2100> I mean, is that universal?
<nik90> lol that trick in the video is awesome!
<nik90> ogra_: you gotta take a look ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, need to put some things into the washing machine as everything was in... you know
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, it's nothing disgusting
<ogra_> ouch !
<davmor2> ogra_: doesn't hurt it replicates the mother picking the cat up, the cat goes comatose so the mothers teeth don't tear the skin
 * ogra_ guesses this works with something less strong too, that clip is quite strong
<ogra_> davmor2, sure, the method is great ... i just doubt the tool is
<davmor2> ogra_: you can just use your hand
<ogra_> thatrs what i do
<ogra_> but thats a nice way to make it permanent ...
<ogra_> just not with such a strong clamp
<ogra_> (thats surely way above the jaw pressure a cat-mom would produce)
<davmor2> ogra_: probably not don't forget mom is picking up with teeth that is a really small pressure point
<davmor2> sil2100: and yes it works :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure it lets my 3yo get away with picking up kittens by their heads though, much as he would like to
<cjwatson> Our kittens have retreated to my study, so I have a pile of mini-cats <-- that way
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah ... well, i would still use my hand
<ogra_> especially with a kitten like sil2100's
<ogra_> my female cat was diabetic for a while, i had to give her three shots a day ... that kind of teaches you how to do it right over time :)
<ogra_> (and how to not give yourself an insulin shot while holding her at the same place you have to place the needle too :) )
<sil2100> hah
<Mirv> dbarth_: so removing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts from the silo is correct?
<sil2100> Anyway, I hope this was just a one-time problem, for the last few days everything was fine
<Mirv> dbarth_: , oh 002, not 001..
<dbarth_> Mirv: yes
<davmor2> ogra_: oh indeed I was just showing the way to sil2100 so he knew how to control his cat when it comes to dealing with water in future and leave him with less scratches
<Mirv> dbarth_: line 13 is 001, line 24 is 002
<dbarth_> Mirv: 002 is hopefully good once its rebuilt; it's 001 i needed a reconfig on
<Mirv> dbarth_: right, you just said "i need a reconfig on silo 002 (line 13; yet anohter one)" so I was confused :) 001 is now reconfigured and needs a proper build to get the signon built
<dbarth_> Mirv: but i'm trying to see if what's in 010 can't also be regrouped
<dbarth_> since this one never got to the qa plate
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah
<popey> sil2100: Mirv http://imgur.com/gallery/G3U4rsV
<sil2100> hah!
<Mirv> that might work...
<sil2100> Ok, back to work
<sil2100> Great way to waste a lot of work hours ;/
<sil2100> jibel: do you think we could also promote the ubuntu community images?
<jibel> sil2100, no one tried it, we can probably promote it after we verified that it boots
<sil2100> Actually, hm, it might be a bit troublesome in overall
<sil2100> We don't really even have ubuntu images for OTA-4
<sil2100> eh
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 54, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you can haz
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<sil2100> Interesting that system-image made a delta for such a big diff
<sil2100> Not sure if that's super safe, but people seem to be having working phones
<sil2100> jibel: btw. do we have a test-case in the OTA tests that would check if old alarms work after upgrade?
<sil2100> If not, could we have something like that added?
<ogra_> sil2100, people have working phones, the s-i screwup will only take effect with the upgrade to OTA5 indeed
<seb128> sil2100, hey, did you read my other comments earlier?
<sil2100> seb128: ah, sorry, because of those problems with my cat I completely missed my backlog ;/ Looking now!
<seb128> sil2100, no worry, it was around 9:48 european time
<sil2100> seb128: fixing and adding! Thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, yw! thanks for updating those ;-)
<sil2100> Yeah, I browsed through the image and changes and tried getting as much good info as possible, since the milestone bugs weren't really helpful ;) As those were from the vivid baseline too, so many of them weren't even visible in stable
<sil2100> But I missed a lot of changes probably
<sil2100> seb128: next OTA we'll also have a better place for proper release notes
<seb128> great
<sil2100> I already had that in plans but there's so much other stuff to do! :)
<rvr> sil2100: I don't remember any test that checks specifically an alarm.
<rvr> Let me see
<rvr> sil2100: Is there an issue with OTA4?
<sil2100> rvr: since people report that old alarms are not working when people upgrade to OTA-4, new ones work fine
<sil2100> I saw 2 people mentioning that at least
<rvr> Weird
<jibel> sil2100, we don't have a test for the alarm
<jibel> after OTA
<rvr> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j91dnYhnffw_6BQCebNncXl4lcS6HMo-qVCdn_YdGmY/edit#gid=1054971369
<rvr> Missing test for alarms
<rvr> jibel: I'm adding it
<rvr> Oh, I can't, not edit permissions
<jibel> rvr, can you give me edit rights?
<jibel> davmor2, ^
<sil2100> Thanks guys
<davmor2> jibel: that should give you edit
<davmor2> jibel, rvr: both of you should be able to edit now
<sil2100> barry: ping!
<sil2100> barry: hey!
<barry> sil2100: hiya!
<sil2100> barry: we seem to have a slight s-i problem in OTA-4 ;)
<barry> wonderful
<barry> sil2100: what's up?
<sil2100> Remember 2.5.1 you published for 14.09 and the 3.0 you published for wily? :)
<sil2100> None of them has been published to the vivid-overlay ;p
<barry> sil2100: huh?  2.5.1 has been out for ages
<sil2100> barry: yes, but not in vivid or the overlay
<sil2100> It was only in ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<sil2100> No one forwarded it to vivid or the overlay, it's still on 2.5.0
<sil2100> So all users of the OTA-4 now have a reverted version of s-i, and in 2.5.1 I saw some phased-upgrade fixes
<barry> sil2100: well, that's no good.  2.5.1 at least should have been in vivid.  i guess that got missed somewhere in the crush of channels
<barry> sil2100: yes, that's the difference in 2.5.1.  it has better phased update algorithm
<sil2100> Yeah... would you be fine with simply getting 2.5.1 released to vivid-overlay then?
<sil2100> And then SRUed to vivid
<sil2100> Well, actually, not sure we can SRU it to vivid, as wily only has 3.0
<barry> sil2100: that's probably the safest route.  at some point we want people to get on 3.0, but probably not right now under pressure
<sil2100> barry: ok, if you're fine with that I'll re-version s-i 2.5.1 for the overlay and prepare a silo for it
<barry> sil2100: that should be fine.  we should indeed sru it to vivid
<sil2100> Ok :)
<barry> sil2100: +1  i can work on an sru for vivid
<sil2100> We might think about getting it released as a OTA-4.1 ;)
<barry> sil2100: "it" == 2.5.1?  what's the best way to do that?
<ogra_> push it to the overlay ... thats the fastest way to get it in
<sil2100> Will release it to overlay first, then copy to the snapshot PPA, build an image an maybe try releasing as an update - we could do that without phasing then, since users with OTA-4 could have bad phasing experience right now
<sil2100> But we'll discuss that with the product team today
<sil2100> barry: do you know if there were any other critical bugs in 2.5 which got fixed by 2.5.1, or only a better phasing algorithm?
<barry> sil2100: cool.  q: do you think i need to go through the train to sru into vivid, or just do the "normal" sru process?
<barry> sil2100: no, just LP: #1383539 and a couple of related improvements to the cli
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1383539 in Ubuntu system image "[TOPBLOCKER] phased update support does not give idempotent answer for each (machine,update)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383539
<sil2100> barry: need to think about the SRU, since if I prepare a quick overlay landing for it, QA will be signing it off there anyway, so the SRU part could go through the normal SRU process
<ogra_> why do you want an SRU at all ?
<ogra_> the overlay is enough to get it to the phone image ... and nobody else uses vivid system-image stuff
<barry> ogra_: that's fine with me too
<sil2100> ogra_: right, but archive admins prefer SRUing everything anyway
<ogra_> SRU is just extra paperwork for no benefit
<sil2100> The idea of the overlay was to use it as a 'quick-landing', but in the end by principle stuff should be SRUed ;)
<ogra_> at least in this case
<sil2100> Well, true...
<sil2100> Anyway, for now overlay
<barry> sil2100: only if there's a reason to have the newer version in vivid.  nothing on desktop or server uses it, so it's only for touch and snappy anyway
<ogra_> and snappy doesnt use vivid anymore
<barry> ogra_: right, and we *still* need to unfork snappy's si
<ogra_> oh, wait., we do
<ogra_> but we also use system-image-snappy anyway iirc
<barry> ogra_: i was waiting to hear from mvo_ about si 3.1 and plans to unfork it there, but haven't heard anything.  i could do a quick 3.1 release to wily if that helps
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image-snappy/
<barry> ogra_: yes i know.  that's what we need to unfork
<ogra_> it is at 2.5.1-0ubuntu2
<sil2100> The thing is...
<sil2100> We don't want to create a boundary between 'desktop' and 'touch'
<ogra_> why would we
<sil2100> That's not the convergence way of things
<barry> ogra_: 3.x has all the stuff mvo_ requested, so really that's the way to go
<ogra_> barry, sure, i only look at vivid though
<barry> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> and in vivid sanppy is fine as is ... for snappy an SRU would be no benefit
<ogra_> and touch will get it from the overlay
<barry> ogra_: okay, then we don't need to sru 2.5.1 into vivid
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> just do the overlay dance
<mvo_> barry: nice, I was waiting for a release with that, but if its close I can use 3.0 that already has everything except for the error reporting so if 3.1 has that I'm good
<sil2100> Just make sure infinity doesn't hear this ;)
<sil2100> Or slangasek
<barry> mvo_: yep.  i'll do a release of 3.1 to wily today.  any help you need for the unfork, just holler!
<sil2100> They were anyway a bit mad that none of the overlay stuff got SRUed at all
<barry> sil2100: tbh, it's all a big ball of huh? to me ;)
<sil2100> Well, I like the idea, the archive should be self sufficient and we should aim to have both touch and desktop working from one single place - the overlay is a convinence device to work-around the long paperwork, but it's only a step in the long way
<sil2100> At least that's what I understood from infinity's and slangasek's mails/conversations
<sil2100> I *might* have misunderstood though ;)
<boiko> trainguards: I have re-targetted silos 43 to 46 from wily to dual, could you please re-configure them?
<Mirv> boiko: it can be done, but the silos need to be emptied, ie packages removed, is that ok? and 43 + 46 only, no 45?
<boiko> Mirv: 43, 44, 45 and 46 :)
<jhodapp> sil2100 or Mirv, can you please reconfigure silo 19?
<boiko> Mirv: emptying the silos is fine
<Mirv> boiko: ok, handling all of them
<boiko> Mirv: thanks!
<jhodapp> Mirv, around?
<Mirv> jhodapp: I should say no ;)
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> just need a quick reconfigure on silo 19
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok
<jhodapp> thanks
<Mirv> jhodapp: done
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks much
<Mirv> you're welcome much
<Mirv> rsalveti: note that you have some gst-plugins-bad in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+packages without a line in CI Train sheet, can the silo be freed?
<rsalveti> it had a line eventually
<rsalveti> but will check in a few
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is there an chance to push the qtc-p-u to w so it lands on trunk and I can setart to bckport and test on LTS/Vivid?
<robru> Mirv: you don't need to empty the silos to reconfigure series anymore, that went away when dual silos was implemented.
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure
<bzoltan> Mirv: thank you
<Mirv> robru: oh cool, then I can finally reconfig my Qt 5.5 silo from vivid to wily too! I started in early April and haven't dared to reconfig since I've my test packages there (and they're nowadays even for wily)
<robru> Mirv: heh, yeah
<rvr> sil2100: I haven't got the update on my personal krillin yet, should I?
<davmor2> rvr: if you type in system-image-cli -i what channel does it say you on out of interest?
<rvr> davmor2: Let me check
<rvr> channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.es
<davmor2> rvr: thanks
<dbarth_> trainguards o/ you can remove silo 010; i have moved its content to other silos to streamline testing and landings
<dbarth_> ie, don't merge / clean, just delete the silo please
<dbarth_> sorry for the churn
<rvr> seb128: Approved silo 6
<robru> kenvandine: content-hub was already released to wily. You can't just trunk release to vivid now as that would be going backwards; either branch for vivid or do a dual landing.
<kenvandine> robru, huh?
<kenvandine> robru, oh... mandel's silo?
<robru> kenvandine: your build in silo 9 failed because you're a bad person and you should feel bad.
<slangasek> who would know the reason for this build failure, related to libmirclient-dev and libubuntu-application-api-headers in wily? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/1.4.5-1ubuntu4/+build/7539540
<kenvandine> robru, haha
<slangasek> /usr/include/ubuntu/application/instance.h:28:44: fatal error: mir_toolkit/mir_client_library.h: No such file or directory
<slangasek> looks like a mir regression, the mir_client_library.h header still exists but is apparently not on the include path
<kenvandine> robru, looks like he never reconfigured it for the 15.04 branch
<robru> kenvandine: ah ok
<kenvandine> but i'd prefer a dual landing... just not the only thing in the silo
<kenvandine> i know settings isn't ready for a dual landing
<robru> kenvandine: so the spreadsheet has the right MPs but the silo doesn't?
<robru> slangasek: no idea
<kenvandine> robru, not sure, but the content-hub branch is superseded
<robru> kenvandine: ah, no spreadsheet has the same MP. so yeah, you'll need to replace that MP with one not targetting trunk
 * kenvandine wonders if they are all wrong
<kenvandine> yup
<robru> kenvandine: it's possible. You can check by examining debian/changelog file in the respective MP targets, if the first line contains 'wily' then it's all bogus for a vivid landing.
<kenvandine> mandel, has udm branched for 15.04?
<kenvandine> i know settings has, so we need a new MP for system-settings
<balloons> fginther, did you try / have any luck with using old versions of llvm / kernel on vivid.. re: core apps?
<fginther> balloons, no, I had not finished that experiment yet, let me try again
<jhodapp> robru, can you reconfigure silo 19 for me please?
<robru> jhodapp: done
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<fginther> balloons, any idea what might be happening here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid-test/25/console
 * balloons looks
<balloons> fginther, sorry looking
<balloons> fginther, my guess was the app just crashed on launch. Looking at the videos confirms this.
<balloons> no app ever appears
<fginther> balloons, hmmm, qmlscene is running, could it be not rendering to the wm?
<balloons> fginther, did you try running clock?
<fginther> balloons, will try that next
<balloons> fginther, yea, if qmlscene isn't running than that certainly shows the app didn't start
<balloons> should make sure /usr/share/music-app/app/music-app.qml exists, and you can run it with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-17
<jibel> davmor2, can you take silo 28? it's rather urgent
<davmor2> jibel: sure
<jibel> davmor2, thanks:
<jibel> !
<sil2100> THanks guys!
<sil2100> Still not known if and when we'll do the OTA-4.5, but we need to be ready
<sil2100> Hey guys, I'll use rc-proposed channel for a bit
<sil2100> (I'll break it)
<sil2100> kk thx bye
<Mirv> sil2100: nice!
<sil2100> The cat is really interested in how I work, he's helping out with code and other duties
<sil2100> By, for instance, blocking my view of the screen, trying to catch the mouse cursor and pressing random buttons
<sil2100> Anyway, expect a strange image in the rc-proposed channel soon
<Mirv> sil2100: really strange from the sounds of it :)
<Mirv> catimage
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I have a ubuntu community image for you guys to test
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: so, latest image in the rc-proposed/ubuntu channel is what you want
<davmor2> sil2100: in a meeting get back to you after
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: mako 163, krillin 197 etc.
<davmor2> sil2100, barry: silo 028 is broken.  On a production-reset the product turns itself off on or around wifi password
<sil2100> davmor2: uh
<sil2100> davmor2: not sure I understand, but I never used the production-reset function
<davmor2> sil2100: it's the new function added to system-image in the silo
<sil2100> I wonder why it's broken
<ogra_> davmor2, its the old function that was used in rtm ... not new at all :)
<ogra_> (there are new bugs around it perhaps though)
<davmor2> ogra_: there are 2  --factory-reset       Perform a destructive factory reset and reboot.
<davmor2>                         WARNING: this will wipe all user data on the device!
<davmor2>   --production-reset    Perform a destructive production reset (similar to
<davmor2>                         factory reset) and reboot. WARNING: this will wipe all
<davmor2>                         user data on the device!
<ogra_> davmor2, right, --production-reset was implemented before the device went into production
<ogra_> factory reset is a bit older and foor endusers
<davmor2> ogra_:   * LP: #1419027: Adding D-Bus method for production line reset    - Used by the advanced factory reset use case
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419027 in system-image (Ubuntu RTM) "Add a D-Bus method to perform a "production line reset"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419027
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: so apparently it is all rsalveti 's fault :)
<ogra_> "...reset the phone and perform a delayed power off."
 * rsalveti runs
<john-mcaleely> as I recall, production reset turns the phone 'off' after a certain time
<john-mcaleely> so it can go in a box with confidence
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ah okay might not be an issue then
<ogra_> thats what the bug says
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> that is old
<john-mcaleely> you're not expected to use the phone after the reset, just observe that it boots to the welcome page of the wizard
<rsalveti> what is the issue?
<davmor2> yeap got it. thanks  I think that thing that confused is it started the welcome wizard
<davmor2> so I just need to confirm that it doesn't happen with factory-reset then
<davmor2> rsalveti: none now :)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it boots normally and starts the wizard ... and at some point it does what you told it to (delayed power off)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I missed the delayed shutdown
<rsalveti> cool
<sil2100> \o/
<nik90> sil2100, davmor2: I fear something is wrong with mako image r163 on channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729906/
<nik90> sil2100, davmor2: I just reflashed using u-d-f and still get the same...the unity8 version in this image comes with no shell rotation!
<nik90> this is on a Mako Nexus 4
<nik90> Mirv: ^^
<Mirv> nik90: hmm. I can't test right now since my mako is running autopilot tests, but on the #162 I do have unity8 8.10+15.04.20150612-0ubuntu1 which should be new enough version.
<davmor2> nik90: how are you testing it?
<ogra_> nik90, shell rotation was landed after the OTA
<ogra_> oh
<nik90> Mirv: indeed I had shell rotation on image r162. Hell I even posted pictures of it on g+ ;)
<nik90> it broke after I upgraded to r163
 * ogra_ missed the -proposed in the channel name, ignore me 
<nik90> davmor2: tested by upgrading from r162->r163 and also a normal u-d-f flash to r163 on my N4. Opened system-settings-app and no shell rotation
<Mirv> nik90: oh! :)
<Mirv> nik90: can you check what dpkg -s unity8 says there?
<Mirv> the version, mostly
<sil2100> nik90: yes
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries, that's the strange image I mentioned :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ah...
<nik90> Mirv: Version: 8.02+15.04.20150603.1-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> nik90: right, then that's older
<sil2100> nik90, davmor2, Mirv: the latest rc-proposed image is now a snapshot image ;) With OTA-4 stuff in it
<nik90> sil2100: oh
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah that's what I was just thinking
<sil2100> Remember! rc-proposed is meant to be full of strange stuff, it's never guaranteed to be reliable and working - next image will be with rotation again
<sil2100> nik90: you should have your shell rotation in a few hours
<sil2100> :)
<nik90> sil2100: well so how I do get the latest stuff to develop on? which channel is recommened?
<nik90> sil2100: I see rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer has not been updated for a long time either
<nik90> just a bit confused
<nik90> I need shell-rotation to test clock-app portrait lock and stuff
<davmor2> nik90: rc-proprosed and just back it up a revision.
<nik90> davmor2: how do I specify the revision?
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey ho :) ^
<mzanetti> I know there's another one with unity in it
<mzanetti> I'd like to get started with testing the next one nevertheless. Will rebuild when the previous lands
<davmor2> nik90: ubuntu-device-flash --revision -1 touch --channel <channel>
<davmor2> nik90: or you can add a specific number ie 162
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<sil2100> nik90: are you developing apps?
<mzanetti> he is :)
<nik90> sil2100: hmm yes...clock-app dev ;)
<mzanetti> nik90, btw, will you make fahrplan rotation-ready?
<nik90> mzanetti: you want it to rotate? I will see how it looks in landscape
<sil2100> nik90: then it's best to use stable ;)
<nik90> sil2100: not when I am getting bug reports about clock app looking bad when running it on rc-proposed ;) in landscape form
<sil2100> nik90: rc-proposed is not a channel for app developers, as it can have broken features...
<sil2100> Well, for shell rotation, please wait a bit and it'll be back ;p
<sil2100> Or quickly revert to the previous image ;)
<nik90> sil2100: yeah I am reverting to r162..I was just surprised to experience this with r163..figured rc-proposed just mean latest development stuff..not OTA images ;)
<ogra_> -proposed always means automatic daily builds and no QA
<ogra_> or "mild" QA
<sil2100> nik90: no no ;) rc-proposed is a transient channel that, indeed it has the latest development, but in theory should be only used by people working on core system components etc.
<sil2100> Of course, we don't want to scare away people from using it
<sil2100> But it's just good to know that we don't guarantee anything in that channel ;)
<nik90> understood
<ogra_> jibel, i just upgraded to 27 on my arale and see the SIM PIN disalog for the first time !
<ogra_> (did we get any fixes or am i just lucky ?)
<jibel> ogra_, take a screenshot, it's racy and maybe the only time you'll see it
<ogra_> ha, to late
<jibel> ogra_, there is no fix yet, I still reproduce on 27, but just adding debug code makes it much more difficult to reproduce
<ogra_> yeah, timing issues are hard to catch
<sil2100>  hmmm
<sil2100> mzanetti: looking at the unity8 packaging diff right now
<mzanetti> sil2100, anything wrong?
<sil2100> mzanetti: I'm a bit worried by the versioned-dep
<mzanetti> sil2100, this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/click_item_with_swipe/+merge/256961
<sil2100> mzanetti: ...scratch that, it looks fine :)
<mzanetti> ack :)
<brendand> sil2100, i was *just* going to ask you about that :)
<mzanetti> brendand, so... finally your branch landed :)
<mzanetti> thanks for the patience
<brendand> so patience, such waiting :P
<brendand> mzanetti, thanks :) !
<bfiller> sil2100: I want to switch sillo 7 from vivid to dual. can I do this myself with reconfigure?
<mzanetti> cihelp: seems our jenkins jobs started failing because of a license check, but we didn't change those files in years: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf/104/console
<t1mp> was there a lp project that has all the scripts that are executed by jenkins?
<mzanetti> bfiller, you can update the spreadsheet bug ci people need to wipe and reconfig
<mzanetti> t1mp, this maybe: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/files
<bfiller> mzanetti: sorry, update what?
<mzanetti> bfiller, the google doc :)
<t1mp> zbenjamin, bzoltan: ^
<bfiller> mzanetti: oh for the dual landing you mean?
<t1mp> mzanetti: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: sadly no, series reconfiguration usually requires re-assigning silos
<mzanetti> bfiller, yes
<bfiller> mzanetti: thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: ack, mind reconfiguring silo 7 then?
<sil2100> bfiller: will have to re-assign (e.g. wipe existing packages), you fine with that?
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> On it then
<fginther> mzanetti, looking
<fginther> mzanetti, There was an update to the devscripts package and the licensecheck tool along with it on June 11 (which is when these errors started)
<sil2100> bfiller: done
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you!
<mzanetti> fginther,  yeah, sounds reasonable. What would you suggest?
<mzanetti> I guess the checklicenseheaders.sh needs to be updated
<fginther> mzanetti, looks like a number of bugs were actually fixed in it (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/d/devscripts/devscripts_2.15.5/changelog). Do these files actually need to be patched?
<mzanetti> fginther, those files have the upstream Qt copyright header
<fginther> mzanetti, ohhh, that sucks then :-/
<fginther> mzanetti, well, sucks for me I guess
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> fginther, let me try running things manually on them
<mzanetti> maybe we can find a solution that doesn't such for you
<fginther> mzanetti, looks like they are all in a plugins dir, should be possible to exclude that
<mzanetti> hmm... not a big fan of that... lots of our code is the plugin dir
<sil2100> bfiller: yw!
<fginther> mzanetti, ok, let me look at some other options too
<sil2100> Ok
 * sil2100 switches to maintenance mode now
<sil2100> I should be around on IRC but not all the time
<mzanetti> fginther, ok... still passing here on my vivid+overlay, seems wily only problem
<fginther> mzanetti, yeah, the regression appears to have been introduced in 2.15.5 which is still only in wily
<fginther> mzanetti, the only solution I have so far is to exclude those specific files
<greyback> trainguards: hey, could I get a silo for spreadsheet line 60 please
<mzanetti> fginther, sounds ok for a temporary measure... but not feeling really comfy with that in the long run
<sil2100> greyback: ok
<barry> davmor2: afaik, it isn't si 3.0's fault.  all production-reset does is write the following to ubuntu_command and then reboot: format data; enable factory_wipe
<davmor2> barry: it's okay it was meant to happen
<barry> davmor2: cool
<sil2100> greyback: assigning, I added qtubuntu-gles and qtmir-gles
<fginther> mzanetti, another option is to remove the check completely
<sil2100> greyback: this should make the -gles bits easier, as you won't need a trainguard for the reconfigure
<greyback> sil2100: thanks. I tend to add those after once the non-gles ones build
<mzanetti> fginther, let me check if I can update that header to a slightly different format to make it pass or so
<greyback> sil2100: ah cool, I'll do that in future
<sil2100> greyback: yeah, you still need to do this, but without those pre-defined you would need us for the reconfigure, now you can reconfigure it yourself :)
<greyback> yay!
<mzanetti> fginther, this fails: ** Copyright (C) 2014 Canonical, Ltd. and/or its subsidiary(-ies).
<mzanetti> this passes: ** Copyright (C) 2014 Canonical.
<mzanetti> this does look like a bug in the tool to me
<rvr> sil2100: My personal krillin still hasn't got any update notification
<sil2100> rvr: strange, you're on the right channel, right?
<rvr> sil2100:  channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.es
<mzanetti> fginther, actually it's only the "/" in the and/or line. I'll work around it in our repo
<sil2100> rvr: might be somehow related to the fact it's .es, but in theory it should be a redirect to .en
<fginther> mzanetti, Are those files regularly updated from upstream?
<mzanetti> fginther, no
<mzanetti> only when we copy the file we keep the header intact
<fginther> mzanetti, ack, this doesn't sound like that gross of a workaround then
<mzanetti> no... seems ok if I don't hit other headers that fail for different reasons. I'll let you know
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks
<jibel> rvr, if you adb shell what is the output of sudo system-image-cli -vn
<rvr> jibel: sil2100: Yeah, it redirects to bq-aquaris.en http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730546/
<rvr> Upgrade path is 23 Target phase: 5%
<rvr> What is target phase?
<jibel> sil2100, ^ do you know?
<sil2100> No idea
<sil2100> I checked and on s-i the phasing percentage it 100%
<davmor2> barry: ^
<barry> sil2100, davmor2 what's the problem?
<davmor2> barry: rvr has a real device it hasn't upgraded yet
<ogra_> was the .es channel actually relesed ?
<ogra_> i thought we dropped that one
<jibel> ogra_, this device has been purchased from BQ
<barry> rvr: what does `system-image-cli --version` say?
<rvr> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730579/
<rvr> Ooops
<rvr> barry: ^
<ogra_> jibel, sure, i just remember talk that we wouldnt do .es anymore
<barry> rvr: --version not --info :)
<jibel> ogra_, it's an alias to .en
<rvr> barry: system-image-cli 2.5.1
<barry> rvr: okay, that's good at least
<ogra_> jibel, aha, so i remembered right ...
<ogra_> so it is probably the following of aliases thats not correct
<barry> rvr: and if you remove the -n, does it upgrade?  or what do the logs say?
<rvr> barry: system-image-cli -v ?
<barry> rvr: yes
<rvr> It downloads something
<barry> it should upgrade because there is apparently no phase for image 23
<barry> (target phase is the phase of the device)
<jibel> rvr, and from the UI there was no notification and nothing in 'software updates'?
<rvr> jibel: Nope
<jibel> rvr, can you interrupt the download and check again?
<rvr> jibel: Yeah, that's what I did
<rvr> I'm stuck here:
<rvr> [systemimage] Jun 17 14:53:37 2015 (7473) [0xb63aabb0] Running group download reactor
<barry> rvr: you might want to kill system-image-dbus and let it get reactivated
<barry> rvr: you could tell more status with more -v's
<barry> (generally, we don't bombard the console with udm's chatty progresses)
<rvr> barry: Ok
<ogra_> just add -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> (then it will probably print machine code)
<barry> ogra_: or --veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<ogra_> haha
<rvr> lol
<barry> sil2100: while we're here, we're going to have to rethink how to do the si client branches.  upstream branch is in git now so the merge-upstream recipe is different... and not working :(   is it possible to drive the train with git branches?
<sil2100> barry: uuuu, currently no, I think robru wanted to add that once but he's busy with bileto, the spreadsheet replacement
<sil2100> ;/
<barry> sil2100: the problem i'm having is that after doing `bzr merge-upstream <path-to-.tar.gz>` and then `bzr bd -S` fails with unexpected changes to upstream source.  even reverting the change to the file that it claims to be changed, bzr bd -S still fails
<barry> sil2100: that's probably higher priority ;)
<barry> sil2100: well, i guess i know what i'm doing for the rest of this week :(
<rvr> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730629/
<rvr> barry: After that I think it beings to download something, I cancelled
<barry> rvr: okay, you should kill that and then use ps to find the ubuntu-download-manager, and kill that
<barry> rvr: start fresh, and then do the command again.  sometimes udm gets confused
<barry> rvr: you're on wifi right?
<rvr> barry: Right
<barry> yeah, so it should work, unless you're having other network problems.  basically that paste is telling me that udm is stuck
<rvr> barry: Stuck, but downloading
<barry> rvr: at the point where the log ends, we are at the mercy of udm
<rvr> barry: So, if this is downloading, then it knows there is an image available
<rvr> But there is no notification
<barry> rvr: correct
<barry> rvr: notification?  through the cli, it's the console output.
<rvr> barry: My "complain" is that I haven't got any system update notification, and the update screen is System Settings don't show it as available neither
<barry> rvr: okay, so let's do this...
<barry> rvr: first, kill system-image-cli
<rvr> Done
<barry> rvr: next, kill any ubuntu-download-manager process that might still be running
<rvr> Done
<barry> rvr: next, kill any system-image-dbus process that might still be running
<barry> rvr: kill any system-settings process (i.e. the ui)
<rvr> Done
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100: Finally silo028 is done
<barry> rvr: cool, now, in a separate shell, do this: `tail -f /var/log/system-image/client.log`
<rvr> Application closed
<barry> rvr: and then fire up the system-settings ui and start a check for upgrade.  watch the log tail.  you should see something very similar to your previous console output
<rvr> barry: Now it is there o_O
<rvr> barry: It's downloading now
<barry> rvr: cool.  sometimes when udm gets confuzzled, it confuzzles the whole stack upwards :/
<barry> rvr: if you really want some sneaky, once/if si 3.0 is landed you can bypass udm and use the built-in curl based downloader.  we use that on snappy and it avoids the problems of udm
<rvr> barry: I worry more about users having this problem
<barry> rvr: i'm not sure what to do about it.  i've been asking for udm to get some love for a *long* time
<rvr> I don't know which magic you used, but after canceling and rebooting again, System Settings > Update shows and downloads the image.
<barry> rvr: killing all those processes usually gets things back into a usable state.
<rvr> barry: Does system-image-cli cache requests somehow?
<barry> rvr: it does cache full downloads so that updates can be resumed more quickly, but the checksums and signatures must still be valid, or it will ignore any cached data files
<rvr> barry: I see
<popey> sil2100: I added a line to ci spreadsheet for clock r280 as requested by rvr and nik90. can you please check it and press whatever button is needed to make it go to trello?
<rvr> popey: It's automatic, there is a bot for that :)
<popey> \o/ bots
<rvr> popey: Although I don't know how the status field is managed by CI
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 61 please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I added a merge request to silo 16, can I reconfigure the silo myself, or do you have to do it?
<jhodapp> oSoMoN, they'll most likely have to do the reconfigure
<mzanetti> fginther, status update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/+bug/1466098
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466098 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "licensecheck fails to parse copyright if a / is contained" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> fginther, this seems a good idea in any case: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/dont-check-generated/+merge/262235
<mzanetti> I can work around the other's in the unity code base for now
<fginther> mzanetti, cool, if you can add a changelog update to that MP, we can get that updated
<mzanetti> fginther, done
<fginther> mzanetti, can you change UNRELEASED to wily?
<fginther> mzanetti, That's caused problems for me in the past
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> fginther, done
<fginther> mzanetti, thank you sir!
<mzanetti> :)
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I need silo 16 to be reconfigured, can someone please take care of this?
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: image 163 tested on mako looks good here
<robru> oSoMoN: you can reconfigure that yourself. you only need trainguards when you're adding new packages, not adding new MPs for existing packages.
<robru> jhodapp: hi
<oSoMoN> robru, ah, thanks, sorry I never remember that right
<jhodapp> robru, oh good to know, I didn't realize that either
<jhodapp> robru, just need a silo for line 61 please
<robru> jhodapp: oSoMoN: yeah one of our goals is to expand user empowerment so that you guys aren't waiting for me all day long, but spreadsheet replacement is the number one priority right now
<robru> jhodapp: silo 38
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> you're welcome
<oSoMoN> robru, that makes sense. how is the spreadsheet replacement coming along, btw?
<robru> oSoMoN: http://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/ it's a thing that exists ;-) I'd say 90% done, but there's lots of fiddly integration bits that still need to be done.
<oSoMoN> neat. I can’t wait for it to be live (and I know I’m not alone :))
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah you and everybody else ;-) l0(
<robru> ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, so I've not built qtmultimedia-opensource-src before...this MR is a diff to the package branch...it is complaining that it's missing the package qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles
<jhodapp> robru, do I need to add that to the addition source packages column?
<jhodapp> *additional
<robru> jhodapp: well you probably want a second MP for the -gles branch as well, those need to be kept in sync.
<jhodapp> robru, but nothing changed in that branch
<robru> jhodapp: doesn't matter, there's rules in place enforcing -gles variants always have matching version numbers. if you're releasing one you need to release the other
<jhodapp> robru, hmm interesting...so basically a no-change MR and then the silo will bump the release version numbers?
<jhodapp> robru, or I guess it'd be Jenkins that would do the version bump
<robru> jhodapp: errr, no. the branch should have a debian/watch that scans for the non-gles and rebuilds that package with the same changes.
<robru> jhodapp: -gles is a special rebuild of the same package, it needs to have the same contents as what you're releasing for non-gles.
<jhodapp> robru, oh interesting
<robru> I wonder if Mirv is around to explain how he manages his -gles packages
<robru> I know how kgunn does it...
<jhodapp> robru, line 60 has some from greyback, like 58 from Mirv
<robru> jhodapp: I was thinking more like this: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_12-6-2015-gles/+merge/261832 (but ignore the merge conflict and just look at debian/watch)
<greyback> I usually check out the -gles branch, update the changelog to have matching debian version string to the non-gles packages, update the watch file to suit the landing PPA, and create a MP. Then add that MP to the silo
<robru> jhodapp: but I'm not sure if qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles is set up to use debian/watch or not, you'd have to figure that out
<bzoltan> robru: ehh... mergeconflict? I need to fix that too
<jhodapp> robru, ok thanks man
<robru> jhodapp: youre welceme ;-)
<robru> wow fat fingers today lol
<jhodapp> greyback, so one MP only right?
<greyback> jhodapp: one MP for non-gles, one for -gles
<jhodapp> greyback, ok...so those two MP's are identical?
<jhodapp> greyback, or where do they differ (if they do)?
<greyback> jhodapp: no, the -gles one is only a fancy debian packaging branch, which imports the code from the non-gles branch
<greyback> jhodapp: what project, qtubuntu?
<jhodapp> greyback, qtmultimedia-opensource-src
<greyback> jhodapp: hmm, I don't know how that one is done, sorry. I had thought they were uploaded manually
<greyback> Mirc would know more
<greyback> Mirv
<robru> jhodapp: yeah I'm not sure exactly how mirv does his because he usually does source uploads, which are a little bit opaque from the train perspective
<jhodapp> robru, greyback ok, I'll sync up with Mirv and see if I can't learn how to do this
<jhodapp> thanks for the assistance
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/wily/telepathy-qt5/update-0.9.6.1/+merge/262167 this branch is an UDD branch which is not supported by the train. you'll need to push that somewhere else and propose a new merge in order to get a silo.
<boiko> robru: ah yes, sorry, that package (telepathy-qt5) should be a source upload, let me remove from the list of MPs
<boiko> robru: what do you need for the source upload? the .dsc, .changes and the tarball itself?
<robru> boiko: the easiest thing is if you just upload it into a PPA you own and then I'll copy it into the silo PPA.
<boiko> robru: yep, ok
<robru> boiko: oh hrm what are you expecting to happen with a manual source upload in a dual silo?
<boiko> robru: I really don't know :D
<robru> boiko: I think that behavior is undefined. let me just read the source real quick to figure out what'll happen...
<boiko> robru: well, we want to land this new telepathy in wily and on the vivid overlay too
<robru> boiko: yeah, I think this isn't going to work. the "secondary" build will try to copy the source from the primary build but the primary build doesn't exist because only MPs have that.
<boiko> robru: so what would you suggest then? we land in wily first and then sync to vivid overlay?
<robru> boiko: so if you want to keep it a dual silo you'll have to figure out a way to do an MP for telepathy-qt5, or you'll have to release one silo to wily and then do a second silo to sync wily back to vivid
<boiko> robru: maybe the sync silo approach will be easier for this case
<robru> boiko: alright I'll make it a wily silo for now
<robru> boiko: sorry about that, didn't anticipate this use case.
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<boiko> robru: no worries
<greyback> where has the silo reconfigure button gone?
<robru> greyback: to a menu at the top
<greyback> robru: of the CI dashboard?
<robru> greyback: of the spreadsheet.
<greyback> perhaps I'm not allowed to
<greyback> I simply cannot find it
<robru> boiko: ok let me know when you've got that -qt5 package prepped and I'll copy it in
<robru> greyback: are you logged in?
<greyback> robru: would you please reconfigure silo36 for me, added the -gles twins
<greyback> robru: yeah
<boiko> robru: sure, working on it
<robru> greyback: do you see the menubar that's like "File Edit View ... Addons Help Landing Tools"?
<greyback> robru: omg up there
<greyback> I didn't know we could stuff up there
<robru> greyback: welcome to google spreadsheets ;-)
<robru> greyback: don't worry, in a month this'll all be gone and you'll have to relearn the new thing
<robru> greyback: oh but if you added a package I have to do it for you anyway, hang on
<greyback> robru: no, sil already added them
<greyback> as additional source packages to land - exactly so I could recofigure myself, and wouldn't have to bother you
<robru> greyback: oh great
<robru> greyback: make sure you delete the source packages from the source package column then, that'll screw things up
<greyback> robru: ah ok
<slangasek> who owns the platform-api?   The branch is owned by 'phablet-team'
<slangasek> (I need someone to own bug #1465958)
<ubot5> bug 1465958 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "gst-plugins-bad1.0 FTBFS: mirclient headers needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465958
<slangasek> hmm maybe I should just submit a branch and see what happens :)
<greyback> slangasek: no clear maintainer afaik, people only touch it when they have to.
<slangasek> well that's suboptimal!
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ see, if we had all these packages through the MIR process, nobody would be allowed to drop them on the floor ;)
<greyback> slangasek: this wouldn't happen to help you, would it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/delete-deprecations/+merge/254170
<robru> boiko: lol, so while we were talking, greyback went ahead and discovered on his own what happens when you have a manual source upload configured in a dual silo: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-036-1-build/22/console
<slangasek> greyback: I'm happy to point at the mir team, sure :)
<boiko> robru: yeah, we better do it in two steps then
<robru> boiko: yeah I think that'll work best
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, i'm fully with you, it wasnt me who decided to stop nagging about MIRs
<robru> brb
<robru> barry: I think you put columns I and J on the wrong row there
<robru> barry: kenvandine: I gotta step out for a longer lunch, can somebody cover trainguard duty for an hour or two? shouldn't be too busy
<Mirv> robru: jhodapp greyback: qt*-opensource-src-gles is different from qtmir-gles & co since Qt doesn't have source branches (only packaging), the -gles are not handled via branches, and the packages are actually different and contain only portions of the non-gles packages.
<mzanetti> trainguards, hey, any reason why silo 41 seems stuck?
<barry> robru: dang.  very hard to parse the spreadsheet, but that's nothing you don't already know ;)
<barry> robru: sure, i can
<Mirv> robru: jhodapp greyback: my method is about the following: dget latest -gles.dsc , quilt pop all patches, bzr init, bzr add * .qmake.conf .tag, apply bzr diff from the non-gles branch's changes _as far as they apply to gles, including to different package names like libfoo-gles.install_, add a simple "sync with ..." changelog entry, double-check all the changes are correct and upload
<boiko> robru: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads/+packages
<boiko> robru: telepathy-qt5 to copy to silo 39
<jhodapp> Mirv, upload to where?
<robru> barry: can you copy that package for boiko? I'm afk sorry
<Mirv> jhodapp: to the PPA, you need a trainguard for that. you also need to a trainguard to upload the normal package, branch cannot be used since it's only a packaging branch
<boiko> robru: barry: it is not super urgent though, it can wait a bit if you guys need time, that's fine
<jhodapp> Mirv, hmm interesting
<robru> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console autopkgtest regression, you'll need to investigate
<barry> boiko: sorry, what do you need?
<jhodapp> Mirv, I'll give that a try and let you know if I have questions, thanks
<mzanetti> robru, interesting. how would I get to this log from the dashboard?
<mzanetti> ah... just found it
<Mirv> jhodapp: I can also handle both for you, but I'd prefer that loicm gets to submit the branches upstream so I can get the patches with proper headers from upstream code tracker
<jhodapp> Mirv, sure that'd be fine and much appreciated. loicm isn't quite ready to submit it upstream as he still needs to write unittests for it
<Mirv> jhodapp: but since I'm away after tomorrow for two weeks you may need to handle it with sil2100/robru, doing manual uploads to the PPA (bzr bd -S will just work and fetch the orig tarball, and the -gles as guided above)
<jhodapp> Mirv, how long would it take you to get into a silo?
<Mirv> jhodapp: 1 mins for the normal package it seems, I just uploaded the normal package to the PPA. you need need the -gles until it's ready and patches are finalized.
<Mirv> the package has a test version 5.4.2-1ubuntu2~wily1~test1 which can be incremented for iterations
<Mirv> jhodapp: so it's building now https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-038/+packages
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh awesome, thanks for doing that
<Mirv> np
<Mirv> "you need need the -gles" == "you don't need the -gles"
 * Mirv time to get some sleep :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, have a good one
<Mirv> robru: so the silo should actually be configured with manual uploads of qtmultimedia-opensource-src and qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, not a MP
<Mirv> thanks!
<boiko> barry: sorry, got a phone call here, I just need telepathy-qt5 copied from here: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads/+packages to silo 39
<barry> boiko: okay.  not sure i know how to do that but i'll try ;)
<boiko> barry: thanks :)
<barry> boiko: okay, sorry i don't know how to do that.  let's wait for robru to return and then he can tell both of us ;)
<boiko> barry: no problems, thanks for trying :)
<barry> why train, why?
<ogra_> did you pay your ticket ?
<barry> apparently not.  is casey jones driving this thing?
<barry> console says it successfully uploaded the packages, but the ppa is empty
<robru> barry: can you use the ppa page to copy packages? It's nothing train specific, just needs a regular copy-package
<barry> robru: i tried copy-package but it failed
<robru> barry: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-040 there's nothing in your ppa. Upload is being rejected. Most likely the version number is invalid. Ensure the version number is higher than any previous uploads.
<robru> barry: for boiko 's request, if you go to the page for his ppa, click package details, there's a button "copy packages", then you can pick the silo ppa s destination.
<robru> barry: I'm still afk sorry, family visiting
<boiko> robru: maybe at some poit it would be easier if landers had the ability to do that themselves?
<barry> robru: ah, cool.  i guess you can't copy-package from one ppa to another from a local machine
<barry> robru, boiko anyway, trying to copy package via the web page to Landing PPA 039 (RTM) -- correct destination boiko?
<barry> robru: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1 should be higher than any previous upload, but i guess i'll bump it to 3.0.1-0ubuntu2 for grins and giggles
<boiko> barry: it is this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-039, not sure if it is the Landing PPA 039 (RTM)
<robru> barry: not rtm
<barry> boiko: got it.  question: same destination series? (i.e. wily).  rebuild copied source or copy existing binaries?
<boiko> barry: too many questions :D
<robru> barry: if version bump fails, ping an lp person to get the upload failure message. Train doesn't get them
<robru> barry: rebuild
<barry> robru: ack
<barry> robru: ack
<boiko> barry: so, wily, I think rebuild is better because my private ppa has only x86 builds, I need the armhf one too
 * barry is a good button pushing monkey 
<barry> boiko: done.  let's see what happens!
<boiko> barry: thanks a lot!
<boiko> robru: thanks for the help
<robru> barry: thanks a bunch, in still an hour away from a keyboard
<barry> yeppers
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<barry> robru: so. after version bump and push to branch, just reconfigure my silo?
<robru> barry: no reconfigure, just build
<barry> robru: okay.  ppa still looks empty anyway, but i'll let this definitively fail before i proceed
<bfiller> rvr: thanks for testing silo 8, saw you marked it passed. can you update the spreadsheet so it gets published?
<robru> barry: check with lp admin, they have access to the rejection emails
<barry> robru: ack
<barry> robru: not sure any lp admins are around.  i'm thinking about just force cleaning the silo, deleting the row and starting over.  is that insane?
<AlbertA> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 64?
<barry> AlbertA: now that i think i can do ;)
<slangasek> so according to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/platform-api-ci/421/console, platform-api is FTBFS on vivid/armhf and vivid/i386.  But this is not a regression introduced by my MP.  Why was this not caught as part of the testing of the mir landing?
<AlbertA> camako: ^
<AlbertA> slangasek: vivid + overlay?
<AlbertA> or just vivid?
<slangasek> AlbertA: it's vivid+overlay, based on the version numbers
<slangasek> the bug in question would also affect wily, so it's apparently landed there too
<slangasek> so it seems platform-api lacks any autopkgtests that would catch this, for one thing
<slangasek> and from the other direction, mir is having api changes that land without coordinated reverse-dep rebuild testing?
<robru> AlbertA: tossing a silo and starting over isn't inherently insane, but what problem are you facing that you want to do that? starting a fresh silo with same old MPs probably won't fix anything. unless you mean throwing branches away and starting those over too
<robru> barry: back now, thanks a bunch
<barry> robru: np.  cjwatson is going to look into the issue i'm having in a few hours or tomorrow morning.  i'll just do other things in the meantime
<AlbertA> robru: ?
<AlbertA> slangasek: camako: we typically don't rebuild rdeps if we don't break ABI
<AlbertA> slangasek: but I'm unsure on what happened this time
<robru> AlbertA: oh sorry, that was supposed to be barry
<robru> barry: so tossing the silo and starting over isn't inherently insane...
<robru> barry: but I mean, it's unclear to me whether that would actually work, since we don't know the nature of the upload failure.
<robru> jhodapp: so I configured the silo the right way around but it's up to you to get those packages prepared manually, which I'm largely unfamiliar with. easiest thing for me is if you upload them to a PPA that you own and then I can copy them into the PPA.
<barry> robru: right.  i think i'll wait to see if cjwatson can reveal anything, and if not (or even if so) will just redo it
<jhodapp> robru, I thought Mirv had prepared it already, maybe I misunderstood what exactly he did
<robru> jhodapp: I'm just rereading it now, my understanding is that he was explaining what to do. I just configured the silo the way he recommended.
<jhodapp> robru, alright, but he kicked off a build of it
<jhodapp> robru, in that silo
<robru> jhodapp: oh he did, excellent
<jhodapp> robru, indeed, so I think we're good for now
<robru> jhodapp: ok, so that package is built, nevermind the silo status "silo ready to build", you can start testing that if you want
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, thanks for looking into this though
<robru> jhodapp: at some point between now and publication time you'll have to figure out the -gles half, which is still missing though
<jhodapp> robru, alright
<robru> jhodapp: -gles is only used in the emulator, so basically "make sure current silo works on device, then fix up -gles to match so the emulator doesn't bit-rot"
<camako> AlbertA, "@but I'm unsure on what happened this time"... A bunch of event structures have now been hidden in a private header.
<robru> barry: so I just checked, system-image was never in that silo before, so versioning isn't the issue. yeah we'll have to wait for somebody to get the exact rejection reason
<robru> barry: or I suppose you could try uploading it yourself outside the train and then you'd get the rejection email
<AlbertA> camako: ok which is taken care of by https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/delete-deprecations/+merge/254170  I see
<robru> mzanetti: sorry I was afk earlier, did you need any more help with silo 41?
<bfiller> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 20? added a new package
<robru> bfiller: dobe
<robru> done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<mzanetti> robru, should be fine. dobey is landing a fix for that soon
<robru> great
<dobey> robru, mzanetti: fix is in silo 22 which is "testing pass. ready to publish" now
<robru> dobey: ah, publishing, thanks
<boiko> robru: could you please trigger a rebuild of latest vivid build of telephony-service on ppc64el on silo 20?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<rvr> bfiller: Sorry, done!
<robru> bfiller: renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-share/+merge/261651 need this MP approved to publish
<renatu> robru, ok I will ask boiko or bill to appove it
<boiko> renatu: I can review it
<renatu> boiko, please, bfiller already tested it just need a code review
<cjwatson> 2015-06-17 17:57:13 DEBUG   Rejected:
<cjwatson> 2015-06-17 17:57:13 DEBUG   Unable to find system-image_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<cjwatson> 2015-06-17 17:57:13 DEBUG   Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<cjwatson> barry: ^-
<cjwatson> missing -sa in the train's build for this package I guess
<cjwatson> barry: if it were me, I'd probably just build it myself and upload manually, but up to you to work out how to otherwise match what the train's doing, make sure the spreadsheet is happy, etc.; that's outside my competence
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> I really must sort things out so that something trainy gets rejection mails.  I had plans for that at one point
<cjwatson> anyway, bedtime
<robru> cjwatson: I think all that needs to happen is for ~ci-train-bot to have it's email address changed to a team mailing list
<robru> cjwatson: but #is owns the account, i can't do that myself
<robru> barry: so basically I guess this comes down to your packaging being goofy.
<robru> barry: debian/watch isn't supported, only split packaging is supported. at least for MPs
<robru> barry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging this is the documentation for making packages that the train is capable of managing. if you object to any of it you have to resign yourself to manual uploads.
<robru> barry: sorry i should have checked the packaging sooner, wasn'tthinking
<slangasek> AlbertA: camako: ok, can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/delete-deprecations/+merge/254170 landed asap to wily?  this is blocking a base library transition
<slangasek> I'll fix up my MP to declare the branch dep
<barry> cjwatson: thanks!  robru how odd, given that 3.0-0ubuntu1 worked just a few days ago and none of this changed since then
<robru> barry: i don't even? Did you do a manual source upload?
<barry> robru: nope, choo choo all the way
<robru> barry: i find it funny you say that "it worked just a few days ago" because the only time i ever hear about s-i is when it totally fails to be handled sensibly by the train. Long history of problems from my perspective.
<barry> robru: yeah, what can i say?  i don't bug you when Everything Just Works ;)
<robru> barry: what silo was it in before?
<barry> robru: gosh, i don't remember.  some wily silo
<robru> barry: you were talking about a new workflow with git, i blame that.
<barry> robru: maybe that's it.  i think it was the only thing i changed after 3.0.  damn, that's a shame
<robru> barry: well, try putting that .bzr-builddeb dir in there and see if that fixes it
<barry> robru: with a shot i s'pose
<robru> barry: LOL https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/system-image most recent commit is a manual commit due to train breakage, so much for "Everything Just Works" ;-)
<robru> barry: follow the wiki I linked though, try to get it as close as you can to train standards, there's really no reason for it not to work if the packaging is in line with expectations
<barry> robru: maybe i should just take a taxi instead and do "normal" uploads until we want to copy the packages into some funky fone channel
<robru> barry: well that's fine by *me*, but the train is there to automate things if you can manage to conform to it's expectations
 * barry is obviously a nonconformist
<barry> robru: well, i'll do a quick hack and see if that works, and if not i'll futz with it more tomorrow
<robru> barry: ok, sorry it's been a hassle, once the spreadsheet is dead I can look at making the train support more use cases
<barry> robru: kill it, kill it good
<bfiller> robru: silo 8 ready for publish now
<robru> bfiller: thanks, published
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-18
<michi> alecu: ping
<michi> alecu: bug 1466273
<ubot5> bug 1466273 in Thumbnailer "gstreamer fails intermittently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466273
<alecu> michi: thanks! hope everything goes alright with your achilles heel
<michi> alecu: I shall live. Sorry, I posted this in the wrong channel by mistake.
<michi> Meant to send it in unity-api.
<Mirv> morning
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: since I had my evening off yesterday, I probably missed the ping... but did the ubuntu images pass sanity?
<jibel> sil2100, it did
<sil2100> jibel: excellent, so I can promote those, right?
<sil2100> jibel: QA tested mako, or any other platform too?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes you missed the ping
<jibel> sil2100, just mako
<davmor2> sil2100: you also missed the cussing for there being a 164 when I went to test it too :P
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, uh, then good I missed that I guess! I made 164 since people needed shell rotation back
<sil2100> hm, I wonder how broken flo and manta are
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah only I didn't know about it so install expecting 163 fortunately I notice the new icons and shell rotation so look into what was wrong
<davmor2> sil2100: is manta even supported anymore?
<sil2100> I mentioned the image number which was the OTA-4, so I thought you would install it explicitly :)
<sil2100> Well, no one told us not to support it, we still build images for it
<sil2100> The discussion never got resumed about deprecating it
<sil2100> Maybe it's a good time to start that agin
<sil2100> *again
<sil2100> For now I'll promote mako, generic* and krillin
<sil2100> Yeah... we anyway don't seem to have OTA-4 images for flo, manta and generic_x86 right now...
<sil2100> Might need to think of a smart way to make them
<popey> sil2100:  i added a line to the sheet for clock but I see no trello card, am I doing something wrong?
<seb128> popey, are the system connected now?
<seb128> like adding a line to the gdoc talks to trello?
<popey> i was told there was a bot
<seb128> interesting ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, since forever (for the "testing done" filed at least)
<seb128> ogra_, only when QA is required no?
<ogra_> the click package stuff not as long though
<ogra_> seb128, yeah
<seb128> k, right
<jibel> popey, the landing team has to assign a landing id.
<jibel> I just did, it should appear on the board soon
<jibel> popey, well, when it'll be ready for QA
<popey> ok.
<jibel> popey, if you tested it, mark it so and it should be enough to set it ready for qa
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI QA now has a Qt security update in their hands... not sure if security updates to overlay contents have been discussed or not, but this relied on me noticing it (vivid proper was updated but it does not affect our images)
<jibel> sil2100, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SupportedDevices doesn't mention flo or manta for stable channels
<sil2100> jibel: ah, you're right
<sil2100> jibel: we decided that we'll only do them for the devel channels
<sil2100> My bad, forgot about that
<jibel> Mirv, security updates should follow the same process than any other security updates independently of the target archive/ppa
<Mirv> jibel: what I meant as a general topic is that our security team does not currently consider overlay PPA at all
<Mirv> so if we have a component there, it does not get security attention unless the component owner does so
<sil2100> Mirv: who is working on the Qt security update?
<Mirv> sil2100: ?
<Mirv> sil2100: so as I just said I did this overlay update now ready for signoff
<Mirv> sil2100: security team did it for normal vivid two weeks ago
<Mirv> and I had a newer version in wily already
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, ok, and the reason why we didn't get the security update 2 weeks ago is because we have our own Qt in the overlay
<sil2100> Ok
<Mirv> sil2100: so I just raised the topic that currently our security related things are not consolidated, as security team handles only stable Ubuntu releases but not phone if a package happens to be in overlay ppa
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, that :)
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, we know about it, and the reason it's like that because by principle anything that lands in the overlay should be backported as an SRU to vivid (if possible)
<Mirv>  then if we use SRU style versioning we run into the same thing as network-manager that overlay PPA package might be overwritten by normal SRU and losing overlay commits
<sil2100> Well, that was the idea in the past, I know slangasek and olli are still re-discussing that
<Mirv> sil2100: riiight, yes, I remember this now.
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, let's see later. so now we have examples of Qt that needs manual intervention and network-manager that might suddenly lose features on phone images - two approaches
<sil2100> For Qt the situation is anyway a bit harder, as it's not a touch-specific component
<Mirv> sil2100: so is not network-manager, so that's another good example
<sil2100> Yeah...
<Mirv> and some of the indicators too
<Mirv> and UITK
<Mirv> and webbrowser
<Mirv> these latter examples are such that have actual bumped upstream versions so they are essentially same as Qt
<jibel> sil2100, did anything change recently with the spreadsheet, the bot cannot parse the click tab anymore
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> jibel: hm, nothing from our side at least
<sil2100> jibel: we did notice that the spreadsheets have changed, so maybe they modified the API somehow?
<jibel> sil2100, I'm just doing a get passing the id of the tab in the url but now it always returns the 1st tab
<sil2100> You doing it as CSV or using the API for that?
<jibel> sil2100, CSV, the format of the url has changed
<jibel> fixing no
<jibel> w
<sil2100> Ok, probably due to the switch to the new API
<sil2100> Actually, I don't want to jinx it, but maybe they fixed the race conditions in the new version and we won't have things broken anymore
<jibel> fixed
<jibel> popey, https://trello.com/c/kTTrqblZ/1802-click-clock-app-popey
<popey> thanks jibel
<jibel> Mirv, silo 10 is the security fix you mentioned earlier?
<sil2100> \O/
<sil2100> (big head since cat enabled capslock)
<Mirv> jibel: yes
<sil2100> wgrant, cjwatson: hey guys! I wanted to poke about the overlay translation updates - are all the bits in LP ready for that? Or is that still just a proposition and you're waiting for us?
<cjwatson> It's a proposition.
<cjwatson> If you folks sign off on it, we can implement it, but we weren't going to do it entirely on our own initiative.
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, need to move this forward then, but I suppose it might be linked with the big derived-vs-overlay discussion
<cjwatson> sil2100: That's what I'd feared.  I think it would be a bad outcome to get stalled in some kind of perfect-is-the-enemy-of-the-good thing
<cjwatson> sil2100: Just don't quite have the bandwidth to be able to give a day to something that might not be used
<sil2100> At best I would like to have this implemented without waiting on the decision, but if by any chance we decide that its best to switch to a derived distro (uh) then it owuld be wasted work
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok then, we'll be in touch regarding that
<cjwatson> We can do it if there's a decent chance
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<dobey> if cmake-extras is installed, why would EnableCoverageReport not be found?!
<pete-woods> trainguards: I don't like to nag, but if someone could push the land button on silo 43 it would probably help out quite a few people :) (anyone using cmake-extras)
<pete-woods> I may or may not be one of these folks ;)
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: unapproved! https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/cmake-extras/cmake-3.2/+merge/262315 ..
<Mirv> (just top-approve if you have the authority)
<pete-woods> Mirv: done!
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok, it's publishing now and I acked the packaging changes
<pete-woods> Mirv: awesome, thanks!
<barry> robru: after cjwatson diagnosed the problem, i wonder if there isn't a quick hack/fix to add an option to include -sa when building the package.  adding .bzr-builddeb doesn't work
<barry> (i can see that the orig.tar.gz isn't included in the upload to the ppa)
<barry> robru: or hmm... maybe i can just upload to the ppa manually and then let the train take it all from there?
<kalikiana> jibel: ping https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_12-6-2015/+merge/261831 the branch is top-approved now
<kalikiana> (and tested)
<kalikiana> (for silo 011)
<dbarth_> o/ silo 001 ready to publish for wily; though some qa smoke testing might be good for the dual/vivid task as well
<sil2100> o/
<jibel> kalikiana, thanks
 * jibel adds a task to update the bot to update existing cards.
<robru> barry: yeah you can always upload manually. I have no idea why your package alone requires -sa, literally no other train packages require this and it's never been a problem before.
<barry> robru: just trying to keep things interesting for you
<barry> robru: i'll upload manually for now
<robru> barry: would -sa option be a nop for packages that are already including orig.tar in the upload anyway? I'd be open to adding that to all builds if it a) helped you and b) was harmless for everybody else. I don't like the idea of adding extra options to the build, too many checkboxes already
<barry> robru: i think it would be harmless.  i'm not actually sure how it's currently automagically including the orig.tar.gz or not, or why my branch isn't getting it
<robru> barry: my only guess is that it's because you have a debian/watch. nobody else does. without it, dput must think "there's no way to find the orig.tar so I have to include it" but with yours dput is like "oh yeah lp can find the orig.tar on it's own"
<barry> robru: hmm...  but that would be an easy theory to test.  what's the command used to create the source package from the mp?
<robru> barry: "bzr bd -S"
<robru> barry: makes me wonder why lp doesn't just use your debian/watch to find the orig.tar
<barry> robru: that is very strange, because it's the same command i use here, and my _sources.changes *does* have an orig.tar.gz.  otoh, i'm doing it from the branch that already has the merge.  let me try to branch the packaging branch and then merge in my mp, and do that command
<sil2100> 7~~~~~~~~~~~4~
<ogra_> sil2100, meow ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 68, please?
<popey> landing meeting?
<barry> robru, slangasek yeah, so my source package building test worked just fine here locally.  in a completely different, fresh directory i did the following:
<barry> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/system-image
<barry> cd system-image/
<barry> bzr merge lp:~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain301
<barry> bzr bd -S
<barry> then...
<barry> % grep orig ../system-image_3.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<barry>  4fa47281da9e6f313c2ab27c83e129bf4ae747fe 203601 system-image_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<barry>  3a0d73bd37a67bcc1606d4f082d2072af5555f8413c36e56ad4b50f3b9ddb277 203601 system-image_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<barry>  447b49e1a59655a16451bc98543190f8 203601 python optional system-image_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<barry>  
<barry> so yeah, i have no clue why the train is unhappy
<barry> for now, i am just going to upload manually to the ppa
<barry> robru: in the meantime, please remove the line that says "if user == 'barry': raise MysteriousFailureError"
<robru> barry: no i like that one!
<barry> robru: somehow that got past my code review
<robru> barry: I'll push a branch that adds -sa and see what happens
<barry> robru: should i wait so we can test that out for reals?
<robru> barry: sure one sec
<robru> barry: ok started a build
<barry> cool
<cjwatson> robru: debian/watch is totally irrelevant for this
<robru> cjwatson: ok well I added -sa so we'll see if that works
<cjwatson> -sa is implied if the previous version in the changelog had a different upstream, iirc
<robru> cjwatson: but it's bizarre to me that all other packages work without -sa, I'm not sure how barry's differs
<barry> robru: oops
<barry> robru: you need to put the -sa after the --
<robru> barry: cjwatson but 3.0.1 differs from 3.0?
<cjwatson> it does
<barry> cjwatson: yep, and locally no -sa is needed
<barry> hang on
<barry> robru: this doesn't look right:
<barry> Creating source with bzr bd -S -sa -- -k55EFCAA8 -d -v3.0-0ubuntu2
<barry> first, the -sa needs to go after --
<barry> but -v3.0-0ubuntu2?
<barry> that's probably breaking debuild
<barry> where's that coming from?
<robru> barry: no the -v tag means "include the diff since this version", that's the version currently in archive
<robru> barry: fixed the -sa though
<barry> robru: oh right of course
<barry> bingo
<barry>   Uploading system-image_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz: done.
<barry>  
<barry> nfc why that's not autodetected, but it looks like that might have solved the problem
<robru> barry: cool. I'll keep an eye on that to make sure nobody else gets broken by this change ;-)
<barry> :)
<jhodapp> robru, can you please reconfigure silo 19
<cjwatson> using -sa all the time is inefficient but shouldn't actually be harmful
<barry> robru: it could be a problem if someone uploads a change that only affects the packaging version, but given that most are not split like s-i i bet that won't happen in practice like it does in the distro
<robru> barry: yeah in the train we auto-generate new upstream versions
<cjwatson> barry: that just means the orig is reuploaded unnecessarily, but LP won't care as long as it's identical
<barry> cjwatson: ah, cool.  thanks guys!  i'm off to get some lunch but will check back in a few
<cjwatson> it's in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-040/+packages and building
<cjwatson> but you can see there why there was a problem!
<cjwatson> robru: look at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-040/+packages and expand the expander
<cjwatson> observe the duplicate changelog version
<robru> cjwatson: oh... k...
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> cjwatson: I blame barry
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<cjwatson> that confuses dpkg-buildpackage into thinking it doesn't need to reupload the .orig because look there was a "previous" version already
<cjwatson> (dpkg-genchanges, strictly)
<robru> cjwatson: other than looking retarded, is that going to cause any further problems?
<cjwatson> shouldn't
<robru> alright
<kenvandine> davmor2, how do i need to bug to get silo 4 verified by the eod of the week?
<kenvandine> s/eod/end/
<davmor2> kenvandine: not me I'm off tomorrow :)  ↑ jibel
<davmor2> kenvandine: it is however only 3rd in the queue so will most likely be done tomorrow anyway
<kenvandine> davmor2, i was told at one point that they aren't verified in that order
<kenvandine> it was first in the queue a few days ago :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeah if something critical lands then everything else gets bumped one.  but on the whole that is the order we pull from
<kenvandine> ok
<camako> ricmm, you asked in the past to get a heads up on MPs for papi. This has lingered for a while now : https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/delete-deprecations/+merge/254170 and it's blocking slangasek. Can you please take a look? We'll be landing it soon.
<camako> racarr, AlbertA ^
<barry> cjwatson: well, wtf.  yay.  course, it was happening even before that
<barry> well, wait a sec
<barry> my branch doesn't have that
<barry> and neither apparently does: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain301/+merge/262255
<barry> cjwatson, robru ^^
 * barry blames robru's == 'barry' line
<robru> barry: yeah the train adds that because reasons. ideally you'd allow the train to generate versions for you and it would all be one big entry but because you force your own versions this happens
<barry> sweet
 * barry thinks of more ways to break robru's software
<robru> cyphermox: happy birthday! ;-)
<barry> sil2100: why can't i find s-i 2.5.1 in the dashboard?
<barry> or robru ^^?
<robru> barry: 2.5.1? hm?
<barry> robru: row 55
<robru> barry: because it was published: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/42/console
<robru> barry: and it's in the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=system-image&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<barry> robru: then why row 55, column P?
<barry> is that just leftover artifact or is there Something To Do?
<robru> barry: seems stale. spreadsheet rubbish
<robru> barry: here's something to do: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain301/+merge/262255 please top approve
<barry> robru: cool.  have you killed the spreadsheet yet?
<robru> it's close, barry. so close.
<barry> :)
<barry> done
<robru> barry: if you wanna help with spreadsheet, visit http://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/ sign in, create a request, fiddle around, and file bugs against https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto
<barry> robru: will do.  can you actually build and publish packages there currently?
<robru> barry: not publish, no
<robru> barry: it's a staging instance, it can build packages in ~ci-train-staging-area ppas, which are virtualized, and thus not eligible for publishing.
<barry> robru: ack
 * barry thinks that's exactly where system-image belongs
<barry> robru: one nice thing about bileto - i won't have to have a dual monitor spanning chrome tab open to interact with it
<robru> barry: yes one of the primary goals is to be more streamlined than a spreadsheet.
<robru> barry: it's not perfect, but it's an order of magnitude better
<robru> brb
<charles> trainguards, can I get a silo for row 69
<charles> queuebot, indeed
<cjwatson> robru: virtualised> soooo close
<cjwatson> virt ppc64el builds almost work and we have hardware installed for ARM ...
<robru> charles: need MPs, not branches
<robru> cjwatson: sweeeeet
<charles> d'oh
<robru> cjwatson: still though even with that I'm not sure publishing from ci-train-staging-area is a good idea. the creds are less credible.
<charles> robru, corrected
<robru> charles: thanks
<robru> charles: silo 22
<cjwatson> robru: no quite
<cjwatson> will make ephemeral PPAs simple though
<cjwatson> (ish)
<robru> cjwatson: right, that'll be nice
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> charles: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-19
<bzoltan> jibel: hello, the MRs in the silo11 are top approved and good for QA validation. The Test plan results are available on the link you see in the comment cell.
 * popey looks for a Mirv
<jibel> bzoltan, morning. Ack. It's in the ready for testing queue, it should land some time today or Monday
<popey> jibel: did you see my mail from last night about clock?
<seb128> hey there
<popey> just updating my bq now
<seb128> popey, so I was saying, after updating my bq/rc-proposed to 41 I lost the clock application
<seb128> I only have 5 favorites on the dash
<seb128> looks weird :p
<popey> i am just updating mine now
<popey> heh
<seb128> $ click list | grep clock
<seb128> $
<seb128> did we stop shipping it with the image?
<popey> no but the click is a bit broken so I suspect that may be why
<popey> sil2100 isn't around today, but I expected mirv to be
<seb128> popey, we dropped it, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150619.changes
<seb128> === Dropped Packages ===
<seb128> click:com.ubuntu.clock
<popey> need the +1 from someone to allow me to re-upload to fix it
<seb128> what went wrong?
<popey> the click ended up with files from other core apps in it
<popey> which bloated it
<seb128> no Mirv...
<popey> I rebuilt it late last night without the unnecessary files
<seb128> k
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 16 be published, please?
<mvo> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
 * mvo is away for some minutes but will read trainguard backlog
<popey> oh, calendar says timo is on vacation.
<popey> so who do we have on landing duty today then as sil2100 is also out?
<seb128> popey, from what just happened it seems mvo :p
<jibel> popey, mvo_ is on duty today
<popey> mvo_: when you're back, I have a somewhat urgent request
<jibel> popey, about clock 3.3.280.1, do you confirm the icon must be the old version?
<ogra_>     if echo $package | egrep -q "_$CLICKARCH.click|_all.click|_unknown.click"; then
<ogra_>         echo "Setting up $package"
<ogra_> popey, seb128 ^^^^
<ogra_> (thats from livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> new clock is called *_multi.click
<popey> so it doesn't cope with multi-arch packages then
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> it doesnt cope with the package name
<popey> jibel: yeah, is it not?
<jibel> popey, yeah it is, just wanted to be sure.
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<ogra_> (i assume the sytem copes with multi as i guess you test-installed it :) )
<popey> i did :)
<ogra_> the terminal must be gone for a while from the community images too
<popey> but people who had it installed will still have it
<popey> just not new images
<ogra_> not sure, it might be gone on OTAs
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150616.changes
<ogra_> there
<ogra_> reminders as well
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<popey> no, as seb128 said he had two updates, one for OTA, one for clock
<popey> so you get your OTA and you get your store updates (separately)
<ogra_> oh, right, good then
<ogra_> so now it gets a bit tricky ... to fix that we cant just update the livecd-tootfs branch (since that only lands in wily)
<popey> right
<popey> so might be easier to just go back to an armhf only clock/reminders until we can fix that livecd-rootfs on a non-friday?
<ogra_> no, lets fix it proper ... its just more effort
<popey> ok, added you to the mail and mvo too
<ogra_> seb128, mvo_ (can someoine take a look before i upload this to the overlay ppa) http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739180/
<jibel> popey, should we verify the non-fat _multi click packages or wait for another version?
<mvo_> popey: hi, I'm back
<mvo_> popey: reading backlog now
<popey> mvo_: also you have mail :)
<seb128> ogra_, that looks fine to me
<popey> jibel: I think it would be good to fix it properly as ogra_ says, I just didn't want to cause extra busy work for people on a friday
 * ogra_ wonders when we actually had *_unknown.click 
<mvo_> popey: yes
<popey> yeah, I have seen those.
<mvo_> ogra_: that looks ok to me
<mvo_> ogra_: so with that upload the problem is resolved, right? i.e. do I need to do anything with my trainguard hat on :) ?
<ogra_> mvo_, nod when i ask if i can dput this to the overlay PPA :)
<ogra_> mvo_, can i dput this to the overlay PPA ?
<popey> jibel: do I need to add a landing spreadsheet line for these clicks?
<jibel> popey, yes please
<jibel> nice, if I set several alarms at the same time, the shell crashes
<mvo_> ogra_: *nod*
<mvo_> ogra_: also "<mvo_> ogra_: that looks ok to me" from two lines earlier :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
 * ogra_ dputs ... 
<ogra_> i'll prepare a wily change too
<popey> added lines to ci sheet for clock and reminders
<ogra_> popey, why ?
<popey> jibel asked me to so we track it properly :)
<popey> we just had a 1:1 landing call ㋛
<ogra_> havent they been verified before entering the store already ?
<jibel> ogra_, clock 3.3.280.1 and reminders 0.5.449.1 are not in the store afaik?
<ogra_> the image as a whole needs re-verification but the packages themselves should already have seen QA
<jibel> ogra_, that's 2 different problems
<ogra_> how can they not be in the store but be on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list ?
<jibel> ogra_, previous version of the click packages contains files that shouldn't be there
<popey> ogra_: you may be missing the .1 - its a rebuild
<ogra_> ooooh
<jibel> ogra_, .1
<ogra_> ignore me :P
<jibel> as popey said :)
<popey>  /ignore ogra_
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_>  2.300.2~vivid1 (Newer version available)
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> now how do i need to version this so it doesnt consider 2.300.2 from the archive newer ...
 * ogra_ forgot we are in a PPA ... but i dont want to bump to .3
<Laney> +vivid1?
<ogra_> Laney, thanks that helped :)
<ogra_> popey, jibel, do you guys want a new image now or do you want to wait til your re-uploads are in the store ? should be all fixed now
<popey> ogra_: I'd wait till they're in the store
<jibel> ogra_, wait until the re-upload
<ogra_> you didnt drop the multi, right ?
<jibel> ogra_, no
<ogra_> (else i'll build one now to make sure the code change worked)
<ogra_> ok
<jibel> popey, clock is good
<jibel> I'll check reminders now
<popey> thanks jibel
<jibel> popey, the crash with multiple alarms only happens on arale
<popey> ah
<ogra_> that will run out of battery before the alarms go off anyway :)
<nik90> jibel, popey: multiple alarm crash in clock app?
<nik90> Is there a bug report for it?
<popey> not yet. not sure it's clock but i-d
<popey> when alarms go off jibel said there's a shell crash and constant vibrate
<nik90> popey: ah ok.. (tiny bit relieved)
<popey> :)
<popey> thats how I understand it anyway
<jibel> popey, reminders is good too
<jibel> nik90, I'll report a bug, but I've to reflash my arale first to make sure it is not caused by some recent silos I tried on it
<nik90> people are fast https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1466788
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466788 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock app missing,tap the clock icon in time&date indicator have no reaction" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: I take it the next image will have both clock and reminders?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> the next one will
<ogra_> due to the renaming they were accidentially dropped (terminal too)
<nik90> ogra_: isn't that what I also said? :P
<ogra_> geez
 * ogra_ needs glasses ... i read s/next/last/
<nik90> ;)
 * popey uploads clock and reminders
<popey> ok, uploads done. ogra_ shall we kick an image?
<nik90> popey: hey dekko got a new icon with the new update :P
<popey> dekko?
<popey> wat wat
<nik90> popey: yes v0.5.4 updated just now
<popey> so it did
<popey> yay
<ogra_> popey, doing ...
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> popey, jibel, oh, btw, i guess you want to have a new OTA4 release for the community channel then ... (on monday with sil2100 back)
<ogra_> since the one that was released will miss at least the terminal
<popey> Perhaps.
<popey> Not sure it's worth the effort?
<popey> people can still install terminal, and if they already had it, they will get a store update which will keep it
<popey> it's only if people do what seb128 did, install the OTA and choose _not_ to install app updates, that this happens
<bzoltan> jibel:  Nice, than you very much. I am on holiday, but I do watch after this landing. It is fairly important one with important fixes. Thanks for your support.
<ogra_> jibel, popey, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150619.1.changes ...
<jibel> ogra_, thanks. I just verified and the apps are there
<popey> magic
<popey> thanks ogra_ jibel
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> popey, and the right size too :)
<popey> :)
<jibel> kenvandine, with silo 4 when I attach a contact in gmail, webapp container crashes. I'll try without silo 4
<jibel> kenvandine, well, it crashes even without
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> at least it not because of my silo :)
<kenvandine> didn't crash when i tested it on monday though
<jibel> I love that, it crashes only on arale
<jibel> kenvandine, FYI bug 1466892
<ubot5> bug 1466892 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "gmail webapp crashes when attaching a contact to a new message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466892
<kenvandine> jibel, i can't reproduce that crash on my arale with the same image
<kenvandine> 31
<bregma> trainguards, could I please get a reconfigure on line 27 (silo 021)
<mvo_> bregma: sure
<om26er> jamesh, Hi!
<om26er> jamesh, could you help me with bug 1324142 verification ?
<ubot5> bug 1324142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support providing fallback images" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324142
<jibel> kenvandine, I approved silo 4 despite the crash on arale, which I can reproduce with previous version. I'll dig that one a little bit
<kenvandine> jibel, thx!
<om26er> mzanetti, ^ I am almost done testing, just need to verify that one.
<mzanetti> om26er, ? need something?
<om26er> mzanetti, yes, need a way to verify bug 1324142
<ubot5> bug 1324142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support providing fallback images" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324142
<mzanetti> om26er, right, I've asked the api guys already becaue I know you'd be schowing up with that question :)
<om26er> mzanetti, proactive, much, eh ?
<mzanetti> om26er, so atm there is no backend making use of it. However, pstolowski will update the mediascanner scope next week to make use of it
<mzanetti> om26er, that needs to go through a silo too
<mzanetti> om26er, you ok with making sure it works on that silo?
<mvo_> bregma: meh, reconfigure fails, I think this needs a real trainguard, I try again
<mzanetti> om26er, you could also test it with our unit tests, but that's not really the full stack thing as you'd like to
<om26er> mzanetti, hmmm, ok. Well if nothing is using it then I guess it can go in.
<mzanetti> om26er, first thing that starts making use of it, will pass by you again
<om26er> mzanetti, sure, thanks for that.
<om26er> I'll just go ahead and approve this one.
<om26er> popey, ping
<popey> om26er: yo
<om26er> popey, need the click for calendar, where to find it ?
<popey> om26er: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/ then click the date you want
<om26er> popey, I meant the one that is candidate for testing :)
<popey> oh
<popey> hang on
<popey> om26er: use the one from the store. :)
<popey> (because it's not in the image yet)
<om26er> popey, easy one.
<robru> mvo_: when that happens it's because "reconfigure" is an unprivileged reconfigure. You (as a core dev) need to use the "assign" tool in order to perform a "reconfigure on steroids" to get past that error
<robru> bregma: mvo_: done
<mvo_> robru: thanks a bunch!
<robru> mvo_: you're welcome
<rvr> robru: ping
<robru> rvr: what's up? I'm afk but can help in half an hour or so
<rvr> robru: Just a question. Do you know if recent citrain tool has support for pinning the overlay ppa?
<robru> rvr: yeah trunk has that, in wily also. Never backported to vivid unfortunately.
<robru> rvr: you can branch trunk and run it from source tree lp:phablet-tools
<rvr> robru: That's it, then, I'm in Vivid
<rvr> robru: Thanks :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-20
<marcustomlinson> robru: Hey Rob. Following up from Friday's discussion: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295413
<marcustomlinson> (so LP guys' believe CI Train should be marking no change MPs as Merged when landed)
<robru> marcustomlinson: ok, file a bug against lp:bileto pls
<marcustomlinson> robru: sure? Not against lp?
<marcustomlinson> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1594248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594248 in Launchpad itself "no-change MPs not marked as Merged when landed" [Undecided,New]
<robru> marcustomlinson: mark it against lp:bileto if you want it fixed this decade.
<marcustomlinson> robru: ok, sorry man
<robru> (they're not going to care about MPs with no commits, it's a weird corner case to them)
<robru> marcustomlinson: no worries.
<robru> marcustomlinson: I would have thought that when I do the merge commit that would have some record of which branch was merged even when there were no revisions (like a git commit with two parents) but I guess bzr doesn't do that so it would be pretty hard to fix on their end
<marcustomlinson> robru: yeah, seems like a fundamental flaw
<robru> marcustomlinson: one q though, are you sure you actually want this fixed? Seems to me if no-commit MPs aren't marked as merged you could just re-use them whenever whenever you need a no-change rebuild, rather than making a new one each time
<marcustomlinson> robru: well, I can reuse it either way really
<marcustomlinson> robru: it just seems wrong that it doesn't merge. I think it technically is a bug, so it should probably be fixed
<robru> marcustomlinson: ah, a make-work project, ok :-P
<marcustomlinson> robru: but hey, not critical. If you want to put it on the backburner we have the bug to remind us
<robru> marcustomlinson: yeah, commented on the bug with some details
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: robru vacationing in Athens, forward trainguard requests to kenvandine / tedg.
<marcustomlinson> robru: cool, thanks!
<robru> marcustomlinson: you're welcome
<pstolowski> hi trainguards, can somebody re-trigger autopkg tests in silo 1? (it failed on a flaky unity8 test on one arch)
<t1mp> jibel: hello. What do you need for the UITK landing to pass (w.r.t. the red outlines around the telegram-app header)? I have an MR ready, and it will be reviewed and tested, but do you have deadlines for that or is it enough if we tell you that the fixes will land soon?
<jibel> t1mp, I'd need a click of telegram with the fix.
<jibel> t1mp, no necessarily in the store, but a build to confirm that we will have a fix for this ota
<t1mp> jibel: ok, cool. Working on that.
<robru> sil2100: lol @ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1568/build/1/info/
<sil2100> robru: yeah, my excellent test run, just make it end gracefuly in such a case! ;)
<sil2100> robru: even saying: "Nothing to build man, chill out"
<robru> sil2100: you were so excited to try it you just couldn't wait for a real landing ;-)
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I saw your e-mail and I was like: "huh, what about manual landings? Lemme check that" and WHAM
<t1mp> jibel: I have the click package for telegram-app (thanks cimi!), shall I send it to you by e-mail?
<sil2100> robru: ;)
<robru> sil2100: oh yeah, manuals will just have to click build first and then upload to the chosen PPA, indeed.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, can you re-trigger tests in silo 1?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, can you re-trigger tests in silo 1?
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure! Let me try find that request
<sil2100> pstolowski: retried
<pstolowski> sil2100, ty!
<sil2100> yw!
<robru> hmmmm
<jibel> t1mp, ^
<t1mp> jibel: great, thank you :)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, you've no commit logs for turbo?
<rvr> pstolowski: Silo 65 approved
<pstolowski> rvr, great, thanks!
<alecu> pstolowski: rvr: yay!
<pstolowski> rvr, there is a very similar change to my photos scope, but i think it doesn't go via citrain (it's going to the custom tarball); penk or gary wang should clarify this soon hopefuly
<renato___> trainguards, I having problems to assign this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1577
<renato___> it says invalid URL
<renato___> kenvandine, tedg ^^
<robru> renato___: just build
<renato___> robru, thanks
<robru> renato___: I sent an email explaining changes
<robru> You're welcome
<renato___> sorry I did not see the e-mail, I will re-check
<tedg> On-the-fly-assignment is a cool feature.
<dobey> tedg: and literally when we start running builds on drones
<dobey> and literal, even
<robru> renato___: assign button will disappear if you reload
<dobey> robru: what about silos that need to manually assign, for manual uploads?
<robru> dobey: just run build first then put packages in the PPA after
<robru> dobey: basically assign and build are the same now
<dobey> ah ok
<mterry> sil2100, your ubuntu-touch commitlogs don't seem to be including the debian/changelog contents of late
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-21
<dbarth> hey trainguards
<dbarth> or qa
<sil2100> Hey! What's up?
<dbarth> i'm trying to push https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1503#audit_log but the lander signoff flag got resetted
<dbarth> i don't know why britney is so unhappy tbh
<dbarth> hmm, or maybe :
<dbarth> 2016-06-20 17:06:26 +0200 (abreu-alexandre) Preparing packages.
<sil2100> dbarth: you want it to be APproved by Lander?
<dbarth> i will re-approve then; just reloading the packages to be double sure
<sil2100> Ok
<dbarth> grr :)
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<robru> dbarth: it was still in state "currently building" when you set it, that's not allowed
<robru> dbarth: efrrr
<sil2100> robru: sightseeing, now!
<robru> dbarth: yeah sorry it's because Alex rebuilt, I misread
<dbarth> right probably
<dbarth> rgrrr
<robru> sil2100: I'm sightseeing the laundromat Right now
<sil2100> robru: they have one in the hotel?
<robru> sil2100: no it's some blocks away
<robru> sil2100: in an hour I'll go for lunch
<robru> xavigarcia: only public branches are supported
<xavigarcia> robru: hey, thanks for pointing out! I will ask the guys who maintain that project to make it public!
<robru> xavigarcia: you're welcome
<sil2100> robru: just not to the restaurant upstairs ;) Hope you don't eat there no more
<robru> sil2100: haven't been upstairs even once since The Incident
<sil2100> robru: hey!
<sil2100> robru: you still somewhere around?
<robru> sil2100: what's up?
<sil2100> robru: I noticed that commitlogs stopped working since the usual API bits for published_versions doesn't seem to get updated (at least on first look?)
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/comments?published_versions=:&text=Merging
<sil2100> I use this and the last published_version mention is from the 16th
<robru> sil2100: hmmm that's odd.
<sil2100> All landings later than that are not registered there
<sil2100> hmm
<robru> sil2100: I did touch the audit logging code but it should all still be hooked up with the published versions
<sil2100> For instance grepping for the recent ubuntu-ui-toolkit release gives me nothing
<sil2100> e.g. we had 1.3.2009+15.04.20160615.3 released around yesterday and it's not there
<robru> sil2100: ok I'll check what changed on the 16th
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<robru> sil2100: ok I have some leads to follow up here. but first, are you sure you can't change your commitlog script to just inspect what package versions were built in the image? I've always felt trying to inspect the train for it's publications would be error-prone, like this.
<sil2100> robru: I do that, but I need the binding package_version->landing from somewhere
<sil2100> I get the list of package versions from the manifests and look for the corresponding landings to those versions
<robru> hmmm
<sil2100> How am I supposed to know which package version was coming from which landing otherwise?
<robru> sil2100: why does it matter which landing it came from? can't you just inspect the changelog on the released package to know everything you need to know about it?
<sil2100> robru: no, since we want to know the landing description as well
<robru> hmmm
<sil2100> robru: since I print out changelog entries as well, but we need to know which packages came from which landing, as a landing can be composed from many different packages
<sil2100> Changelogs give us info about the certain package, but we want to know if that package was part of a bigger piece or not
<robru> sil2100: yeah but I don't really understand why you need to track this relation, can't the commitlog just say "ok, this image has a new unity8, new mir, etc"
<sil2100> So we need: landing description and group the package releases into landings
<sil2100> Well, one of the reasons might be reverts: when we want to revert a package, we need to know what other packages from the landing might need reverting
<sil2100> But in overall it also gives a good understanding of what feature-sets have landed
<sil2100> As I said, a changelog gives you info about just one component
<sil2100> While landings are made out of multiple components that make up for a landing
<sil2100> And that landing might have more importance when all pieces are released - without this info we waste time by trying to connect packages together
<sil2100> Looking at the changelogs and then trying to figure out: "was this landed as a separate thing? Did this go with any other changes? Where are the other bits? Are there any other bits?"
<robru> sil2100: ok I pushed a fix, after about an hour, if there are any tickets currently in proposed, you should see their published_versions fields being populated.
<robru> sil2100: eg just look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/comments?published_versions=: to see the values being filled before the merge happens
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> sil2100:  eg https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?status=pocket this one ticket should be the guinea pig for now
<robru> sil2100: not a retroactive fix, of course, anything already merged is lost
<sil2100> robru: ok, no worries, I just won't re-generate silos in that case ;)
<sil2100> I mean, commitlogs
<sil2100> robru: anyway, thanks!
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome
<rvr> mardy: ping
<rvr> mardy: I can't authenticate in Instagram, is it known?
<rvr> mardy: I see a json response, {"code": 403, "error_type": "OAuthForbiddenException", "error_message": "You are not a sandbox user of this client"}
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
 * sil2100 goes for a longer lunch
<mardy> rvr: interesting...
<mardy> rvr: please file a bug on the instagram scope: https://www.instagram.com/developer/sandbox/
<pstolowski> rvr, pong
<rvr> pstolowski: Hi
<pstolowski> hey
<rvr> pstolowski: I found a problem with silo 1 and Flickr
<rvr> pstolowski: After posting a comment, the page was refreshed, but I couldn't post any other comments
<rvr> pstolowski: Scope said "Please login to post a comment". I checked and was still authorized in Accounts.
<rvr> pstolowski: See the screenshot in the trello card
<pstolowski> rvr, hmm, i don't think changes in this silo could cause this, did you have time to check it without the silo?
<pstolowski> rvr, i'm reflashing to check this
<rvr> pstolowski: Sorry. Nope, I didn't check without the silo packages.
<pstolowski> rvr, ok, i check with and without the silo
<pstolowski> rvr, i cannot reproduce the problem. in both cases after hitting 'Post' i'm still able to enter a comment. however, the scope seems to be broken. in both scenarios i don't see my comments. scope-registry.log has this:2016/06/21 15:03:37 post a comment:  fail
<rvr> pstolowski: I see
<pstolowski> rvr, re your particular problem, i suspect a problem with online accounts; i've seen similar issues in the past, removing and re-adding the account may help
<rvr> pstolowski: In stable it still shows the text field to enter a new comment
<pstolowski> rvr, also, without the silo the preview gets reversed; the silo fixes it
<rvr> pstolowski: But I see that the content sort problem is gone
<pstolowski> rvr, do you ever see your comments really submmited after posting?
<rvr> pstolowski: Nope
<rvr> pstolowski: They aren't posted, I don't see them checking in the website
<pstolowski> rvr, can you grep /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log for 'post a comment' ?
<robru> sil2100: fix confirmed: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/comments?published_versions=:
<renato___> robru, messaging app is faling to build on  arm64 for yakkety and xenial, with some strang open gl bug
<robru> renato___: please refer to channel topic
<renato___> robru, is this a blocker? I think this is not new, since this is not related with my changes
<renato___> robru, sorry  I thought that you are back , enjoy your vocations
<robru> Thanks!
<kenvandine> robru, lol.... you need to learn how to vacation :)
<kenvandine> no irc allowed!
<sil2100> I told him that!
<sil2100> But at least in case of serious forest fires we can reach out to him
<dbarth> jibel: hey, i have silo 19 which seems not to want to go onto the QA board
<dbarth> ie https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545
<dbarth> can you add it?
<jibel> dbarth, yes, I'll have a look
<dbarth> thanks
<renato___> trainguards,  silo 46 is not pushing the packages to the ppa? Could you guys help me with that?
<sil2100> renato___: let me take a quick look
<sil2100> renato___: I see packages recently built, what's wrong with those?
<sil2100> renato___: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages
<renato___> sil2100, I ask to update the the diff, and started to work.
<renato___> thansk
<kenvandine> sil2100, what does this mean?
<kenvandine> Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtbase-opensource-src/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid).
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-22
<pstolowski> rvr, ping
<rvr> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> rvr, hey, have you seen the emails I sent this morning? can we reconsider silo 1?
<rvr> pstolowski: Nope, let me read them
<pstolowski> rvr, flickr scope was flaky imo, the new one Enwei included works fine for me
<rvr> pstolowski: Ah, I see.
<rvr> pstolowski: But, are we sure this scope is going to land in OTA12?
<pstolowski> rvr,  that's what Enwei said.. it's under control of his team
<mardy> trainguards: can you help me understand this problem? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1497/landing-059-xenial/excuses.html
<robru> mardy: did you stop building the package named there?
<sil2100> robru, mardy: I think I know what's up
<sil2100> It's probably because some old accounts-plugin package was built there
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059/+packages?field.name_filter=account-plugins&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<robru> sil2100: I think delete superceded uploads in that PPA
<sil2100> mardy, robru: let me fix that ^
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> That's what I wanted to do, we had that once already
<sil2100> mardy: should be good with the next britney run
<robru> sil2100: yeah, thanks for taking care of that 😉
<mardy> sil2100, robru: thanks guys! Let me know, if I should add a Conflicts for that old package, to force its removal
<rvr> mzanetti_: How can I test that libertine-scope can directly activate things?
<mzanetti_> rvr, installing that scope and launching something :)
<mzanetti_> hmm... actually, I'm not 100% sure if the scope does that already...
<mzanetti_> rvr, I've tested it by looking at the debug prints in the scope backend
<dbarth_> jibel: ping? can you check silo 19; i still can't find it in trello
<dbarth_> it contains a high prio fix for webrtc apps
<dbarth_> thanks
<robru> dbarth_: you should probably find a core dev to hit retry on the unity8 regression in that silo, if it's a flaky/transient failure
<mzanetti_> robru, you still on hols?
<robru> mzanetti: yes
<robru> mzanetti: all week
<mzanetti> robru, ok, where should I report bugs for bileto in the meantime?
<robru> mzanetti: file against lp:bileto
<robru> mzanetti: if it's totally critical blocker I'll take a look
<mzanetti> ack, now the other question, what the hell are you doing here?
<robru> mzanetti: if it's just annoying / has a workaround, I'll look next week
<robru> mzanetti: it's 42 degrees in greece so I'm enjoying some AC until it cools off this evening
<mzanetti> have a nice day!
<robru> mzanetti: thanks
<rvr> pstolowski: Silo 1 approved. Let's make sure that the new flickr scope arrives to images.
<pstolowski> rvr, awesome, thanks!
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> rvr, pstolowski, thanks
<mzanetti> bregma, hey, the direct activation branch for the libertine scope is about to land, just got QA approved
<Wellark> trainguards: what should I do with this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1342
<Wellark> the code got merged a while back
<Wellark> but the ticket remained
<Wellark> so, should I hit Finalize or Abandon?
<robru> Wellark: so you're saying the code was merged even though the silo was never published? Why did that happen?
<Wellark> robru: I don't know, it might have been published, I was on holiday and dobey did some magic
<robru> Wellark: was that MP included on a different ticket?
<jgdx> rvr, hey, are you testing s41?
<rvr> jgdx: It is not in trello
<Wellark> robru: oh, might be
<Wellark> robru: so this one can just be cancelled
<Wellark> *abandoned
<jgdx> rvr, okay
<rvr> jgdx: Wasn't marked as Ready for QA
<rvr> jgdx: Automated sign-off was running this morning
<jgdx> rvr, it failed? /me looks
<jgdx> still running
<jgdx> okay
<robru> Wellark: yeah trunk looks like it was released,so just abandon please
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark: you're welcome
<abeato> sil2100, has the transition from pd finished? should I use a different channel for flashing frieza these days? (instead of ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en)
<sil2100> abeato: not finished yet, the tarball testing didn't finish
<abeato> sil2100, ok, thanks
<alex-abreu> robru, ping
<robru> alex-abreu: hi
<alex-abreu> robru, hi
<alex-abreu> robru, I have a signoff failure in silo 19, it seems to be related to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1503/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html unity8 timing test
<robru> alex-abreu: so you need a core dev to hit retry on that
<sil2100> o/
<alex-abreu> alex-abreu, not sure if it is a glitch
<alex-abreu> seems to be
<alex-abreu> robru, arent you one?
<robru> alex-abreu: no
<sil2100> Retried
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> yw
<alex-abreu> sil2100, hmm, did it fail again or hasnt run yet?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hm, hard to say, maybe it still didn't run yet
<alex-abreu> sil2100, sorry, can you retry again? mzanetti seems to confirm that the unity8 test failure for Y is a glitch
<sil2100> alex-abreu: sure
<mzanetti> yeah... sorry :/
<sil2100> Done
<alex-abreu> sil2100, mzanetti it seemed to have failed again, jibel could QA force it through ? (silo 19)
<mzanetti> tbh I'm struggling to believe it would be so fast :D
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ah possibly, ... I just check the ticket timestamp https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1503/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html
<robru> alex-abreu: mzanetti: sil2100: be sure to check the URL that the word 'regression' points to in order to tell if it's actually changed to a new failure or if it's still the old result. the excuses page is currently updating every 15 minutes.
<dobey> trainguards: how does one build only one of the source packages in a silo? in the jenkins build i could specify which packages to build in a text entry
<robru> dobey: is this your first build of the ticket?
<dobey> robru: no. found a bug in something else, and there's a branch for it now, so i want to add it to the ticket, but build only that
<robru> dobey: ok so you don't see the checkboxes on the build job that allow you to just check off which packages to build?
<dobey> with jenkins i could tell it to only build that source package
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> robru: ah no, because the source package wasn't in the silo already
<robru> dobey: there's a "bug" where it only offers that for the second and later builds because at the time of the first build it doesn't know what packages are there.
<robru> dobey: anyway if it's not offering the checkbox edit the ticket and put the source package name in the sources field. that's where it gets the checkboxes from
<dobey> yeah, did that and i see it now
<dobey> robru: i guess this is a slightly different 'bug' from that, since the source package didn't previously exist in the silo
<robru> dobey: no it's the same. the checkboxes are just drawn from what's written in the sources field, and the sources field is auto-populated by builds / scanning the PPA. so it's a chicken-and-egg thing
<dobey> right
<robru> dobey: I'm a bit annoyed with that, because in theory clicking the checkboxes is easier than typing the name in that jenkins field, but not if the checkboxes don't appear
<robru> I'll have to make it scan the MPs at the time the ticket is created/updated or something, rather than waiting for builds. not sure how that'll work exactly...
<dobey> robru: also maybe indent the checkboxes, and insert a <br/> or whatever, so they're on separate lines? :)
<Wellark> trainguards: this claims regression, but I can't find anything in the log: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1324/landing-080-vivid/excuses.html
<Wellark> two times in a row now
<tedg> Wellark: I think it's still "in-progress" no?
<tedg> Wait, that's armhf
<Wellark> i386 shows regression
<tedg> qmluitests.sh        FAIL timed out
<Wellark> oh..
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-23
<jin_> rvr: yo man
<rvr> jin_: pong
<jin_> rvr: hi, are you Victor Ruiz... am I right? buddy
<rvr> jin_: Yes :)
<jin_> rvr: nice!
<jin_> thanks you
<jin_> thanks
<jin_> i saw your mail yesterday
<jin_> wanna discuss with you about the frieza
<jin_> now we have the problem on testing it
<jin_> so please don't do anything from your side
<rvr> jin_: Which problem?
<jin_> if it is verified pass from us, I will let you know and approve the lander field of the ticket
<jin_> rvr: libertine-scope/puritine
<jin_> the XApps could not show on the scope
<rvr> jin_: Oh
<jin_> only in frieza, I am checking this with Chris
<rvr> I see
<jin_> and I already let sil2100 and jibel know this problem as well
<jin_> so please do not spend effort on frieza at the moment
<jin_> if it is verified, I will let you know
<rvr> Ack
<jin_> (i mean verified pass from our local)
<jin_> rvr: nice, thanks
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 41 approved
<jgdx> rvr, thx!
<Saviq> kenvandine, hey, can you binNEW biometryd?
<kenvandine> Saviq, i'm not an archive admin
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ please?
<Saviq> right
<seb128> did that land?
<Saviq> seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/41
<seb128> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue ? it's sourceNEW not binNEW, right?
<Saviq> seb128, right, sry
<seb128> Saviq, kenvandine; done
<Saviq> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<renatu> trainguards, could you take a look on silo 73, some packages did not build on ppa: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1037
<renatu> there is no build log
<tedg> renatu: I see some that are waiting?
<renatu> tedg, I push a new build
<renatu> tedg, the last one failed without any log: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10160384
<tedg> That's weird, but it seems like at least amd64 is built now.
<tedg> renatu: I don't have a good answer there, sorry. We could rebuild them, but it seem you've done that already.
<boiko> rvr: hi, I am checking silo 42, the title problems Rae mentioned need to be reported/fixed in the SDK itself, we use standard headers in the places pointed
<boiko> rvr: as for the timestamp label on message bubbles, I will fix it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-24
<lpotter> grr.. why isnt that waiting to build anymore...
<robru> lpotter: check the build deps in the packaging
<robru> renatu: tedg : failed to build with no build log is an lp bug, all you can do is try again
<lpotter> robru: build deps worked before last change to media-hub was merged. the diffs look like it should work
<lpotter_> hmm.. seems media-hub doesn't actually apply the version number change now ;/
<robru> lpotter_: what version number change? You need to bump the build dep version every time if you want the build to wait for a different package in the same silo
<robru> lpotter_: like if you set the build dep to wait for the new build, and then release that and start a new silo, the dep is then satisfied by the distro version so it doesn't wait anymore
<robru> You have to bump the dep for every new silo
<lpotter_> the version change to media-hub (to 4.2.1) should be part of the diff. qtubuntu-media should still have the build dep of >= 4.2.1
<lpotter_> the other change kept it at 4.2.0
<lpotter_> the one just merged
<pstolowski> trainguards hmm, chroot problem? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1587
<sil2100> pstolowski: it's on the s390x build
<sil2100> Let me re-try
<sil2100> (in the PPA)
<pstolowski> k
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey folks. could I get a packaging ack on silo 80?
<pete-woods> the massive --- in the symbols is just an artifact of how we do different symbols for each series
<pete-woods> (it always shows the foo.sybols file as being removed)
<pete-woods> we have foo.symbols.vivid, foo.symbols.xenial, etc for the actual symbols files
<robru> pete-woods: you need a core dev
<Saviq> trainguards, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/036#audit_log seems to be stuck since yesterday, any known issues?
 * Saviq might try building diffs
<robru> Saviq: status job stuck, killed it
<Saviq> robru, ack
<Saviq> robru, you not on holidays any more?
<robru> Saviq: should fix itself within 15 min
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq: been walking around all day, I come to work to relax 😉
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ltinkl ↑↑ should be fine in 15 mins or so
<mzanetti> yeah... I was watching the build last night... wasn't really worried
<kenvandine> rvr, i just checked, the cellular data switch silo 80 had already been approved by QA but settings needed a rebuild because of silo 41 landing
<kenvandine> rvr, they don't touch any of the same panels, so shouldn't be an issue
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok
<rvr> kenvandine: Do you want me to verify?
<kenvandine> it's building now
<kenvandine> but i guess someone will need to look at it once it's built
<kenvandine> but there's no overlap at all
<rvr> kenvandine: Better to have a quick look
<kenvandine> rvr, yeah... i'll give you a shout when it's rebuilt
<rvr> Cool
<Saviq> robru, status job stuck again? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-036-0-status/18352/console
<Saviq> ah no there it goes
<robru> Saviq: not necessarily: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-036-0-status/buildTimeTrend the run time has not exceeded the average
<robru> Saviq: if it goes past 15-16 minutes you can kill it
<Saviq> robru, yeah sry
<Saviq> robru, it's done now
<robru> Saviq: yeah, speeding that up is my top priority when I get back on monday. also the new bileto magic has an auto-kill thing that terminates it after an hour so it'll never get stuck for 20 hours ever again ;-)
<Saviq> not like jenkins couldn't do it ;P
<robru> Saviq: oh you wanna be stuck with jenkins forever huh?
<Saviq> robru, I don't hate it is all
<robru> Saviq: oooooooh I hates it
<Saviq> yeah I've noticed ;)
<Saviq> it is, ultimately, a glorified cron, but it does some nice things once you configure it right
<robru> Saviq: bileto uses the real cron, accept no substitues
<pstolowski> jibel, hello, any chance to include this bugfix https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1595421 in ota-12 if it's QA-ready this evening?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595421 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Location trusted prompt for Scopes shown immediately after the wizard" [High,In progress]
<jibel> pstolowski, sure
<pstolowski> jibel, cool, thanks!
<jibel> slangasek, hi, can you revert what landed in this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1199 ? it causes bug 1595933
<ubot5> bug 1595933 in Canonical System Image "devices don't boot on first boot after upgrade or fresh flash" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595933
<kenvandine> rvr, silo 80 is built, please give it a quick look
<rvr> kenvandine: Ack
<Saviq> jibel, can't reproduce the boot lock on turbo whatever I do, but I've had fingerprints registered already and working, so that might have an impact
 * Saviq bootstraps frieza
<kenvandine> rvr, silo 80 autopkgtest failed, it was unity8 tests had a timeout
<kenvandine> rvr, none of that changed in this silo, so shouldn't effect this
<kenvandine> affect
<rvr> Second unity8 timeout failure I see this week
<rvr> Someone should take a look and fix that
<rvr> Shit, I don't have a tiny SIM for turbo, I have to flash another device
<Saviq> jibel, tvoss, I got frieza stuck after wipe + ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu@9 + OTA to 10
<Saviq> what do we wanna get out of it?
<tvoss> Saviq, ideally lastboot
<jibel> tvoss, I've also a crash of system-settings but unlikely what causes the hang
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 80 looks good
<rvr> kenvandine: Checked in current build number: 366 device name: krillin channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kenvandine> rvr, great!
<kenvandine> rvr, give it another signoff and i'll publish it
<kenvandine> and check off another ota12 landing :)
<slangasek> jibel: can I revert> if it's landed in the archive, the only way to revert is with a new upload of the affected packages; is that what you're asking for?
<jibel> slangasek, actually we'll move forward and fix the issue instead of reverting, there is a infinite loop in an upstart job.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> jibel: I'm glad, I don't have an easy revert button for a triple landing silo
<slangasek> so a revert would unfortunately have involved a fair amount of work
<kenvandine> rvr, can you signoff on silo 80?
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes, sir
<rvr> Dobe
<rvr> Done
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<Saviq> jibel, tvoss, I tried to modify biometryd.conf in a few ways (making it manual, for example) and nothing seemed to help, removed it now completely and it's getting stuck still
 * Saviq flashes 9 back and will upgrade packages one by one
<tvoss> Saviq, ack and thx
<Saviq> jibel, tvoss, installing just biometryd-bin I can't get it to get stuck on factory reset
<robru> slangasek: can you file a bug against lp:bileto to resurrect the revert code? jenkins *has* an easy revert button but it has completely bit-rotted into oblivion. should be easy to hook it back up in the new bileto world.
<Saviq> jibel, I can't get it to get stuck after wiping :/
<Saviq> after a full dist-upgrade
<camako> Doing triple landing in silo 41, I'm getting a "Destination version 0.23.1+16.10.20160610.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog" error for yakkety. What do I need to have in the changelog for it to work for all three targets?
<camako> ^ robru, any idea?
<robru> camako: as the error says, you need to have the entry for 0.23.1+16.10.20160610.1-0ubuntu1, which is probably from another silo considering that it's -0ubuntu1
<camako> robru, then wouldn't xenial and vivid complain? or is bileto smart enough to overwrite the versions for those?
<robru> camako: "smart enough", bileto just clobbers the changelogs for everything but the first one in the list of series.
<robru> camako: your silo is missing this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.23.1+16.10.20160610.1-0ubuntu1
<camako> ok
<robru> camako: which was aparently copied from silo 43, but silo 43 no longer contains mir, so that would be from some previous landing
<camako> robru, it's just the version in the changelog that 's wrong... It was labeled with vivid's label not yakkety
<robru> camako: your problem could be that you're targetting lp:mir/0.23, trio silos should generally be targetting trunk unless you know what you're doing.
<robru> camako: like, looking at the commits at lp:mir/0.23, train has never released to there before, so not super surprising that it's contents are goofy
<camako> robru, oh you're right. That's wrong
<robru> camako: I recommend dropping that MP and making a new MP targetting lp:mir/ubuntu, which seems to be the "trunk" you're using (it has the correct yakkety changelog)
<camako> yes
<camako> thanks
<robru> camako: strangely lp:mir hasn't seen a commit since 2013, I recommend deleting that and renaming lp:mir/ubuntu to just lp:mir
<robru> that would bring you into line with literally every other project
<camako> robru, lp:mir is our dev trunk... lp:mir/ubuntu is our distro dest
<robru> camako: apologies, I glanced at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trunk/changes and assumed it was lp:mir
<robru> which it isn't
<robru> camako: anyway target lp:mir/ubuntu in the MP and rebuild and you'll be fne
<camako> robru, ack... thanks again
<robru> camako: you're welcome!
<boiko> alesage: hi, just FYI, silos 42 and 29 (which are targetted to land in this OTA) are marked as ready, do you need us to do anything else, or is it just a matter of waiting now?
<alesage> bioko seeing these now, will have a look at thx for the info
<alesage> boiko, ^^
<boiko> alesage: thanks!
<ToyKeeper> boiko, tiagosh: Silo 42 (messaging-app) failed because it broke the ability to open address-book while sending a message.
<ToyKeeper> Not sure why though, since all the changes looked unrelated to that.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: ugh, maybe it is something already on trunk? I haven't seen the latest landings in there, let me give a quick test
<ToyKeeper> boiko: I tried krillin rc-proposed 365 with and without the silo.
<ToyKeeper> The silo install only changed one package, messaging-app.
<ToyKeeper> ... and the MPs looked pretty innocent.
<ToyKeeper> boiko: So, you're probably right.  Changes inherited unintentionally?
<boiko> ToyKeeper: so, without the silo it works?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, it works without the silo.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: trying here, let me see
<ToyKeeper> I had to go back one image since the latest ones fail to boot.  Otherwise, everything is current.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: I have image 366 on my krillin, booting fine
<boiko> ToyKeeper: running device-upgrade to make sure I have latest from silo
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I ran into this on today's images, only somehow worse: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595933
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595933 in biometryd (Ubuntu) "devices don't boot on first boot after upgrade or fresh flash" [Critical,In progress]
<boiko> ToyKeeper: oups, seems I am in the group of lucky ones who were not affected
<boiko> ToyKeeper: so you open the bottom edge, press the contact button and nothing happens?
<boiko> ToyKeeper: here on krilling @ rc-proposed 366 it works for me
<ToyKeeper> I start a new message via bottom edge, press the contact button, and nothing happens.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: could you please send me the log? but I think the problem you are seeing doesn't exist on image 366 (as there was a landing of both messaging-app and address-book-app in there)
<boiko> ToyKeeper: would you mind pasting the logs of messaging-app somewhere for me to confirm?
<ToyKeeper> Maybe I can get 366 to boot, and test again.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: also, you might want to install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-addressbook0.1 at version 0.2+15.04.20160621.3-0ubuntu1
<ToyKeeper> If it depends on things which landed today, then it shouldn't work on an older version.  :)
<boiko> ToyKeeper: yep, renatu can probably confirm, but I bet his changes to address-book-app and messaging-app are related so you need both at latest version
<boiko> ToyKeeper: if not booting, try just to upgrade the address-book-app related packages to the latest available, should fix the problem
<boiko> ToyKeeper: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/366.commitlog
<ToyKeeper> Yes, it'll just take a bit to reflash and get it working and then re-test.
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please review the packaging changes on silo 29?
<boiko> ToyKeeper: great! thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/fwupd). Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib). Pending binary packages (artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection). Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2826 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2826 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2826 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2826 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2826 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2831 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2831 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2832 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2832 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2832 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2833 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2833 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/fwupd). Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib). Proposed pocket (artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Failed to build (artful/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Pending binary packages (artful/matlab2tikz). Proposed pocket (artful/octave-io)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2833 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Diff missing (artful/matlab2tikz). Proposed pocket (artful/octave-io)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2833 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Currently building (artful/mir). Failed to build (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Failed to build (artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Proposed pocket (artful/octave-io). Successfully built (artful/matlab2tikz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2827 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
<xnox> sil2100, without phone are following packages still useful:
<xnox> phablet-tools-bileto phablet-tools-citrain goget-ubuntu-touch (ubuntu-emulator, ubuntu-device-flash, ubuntu-device-do) ?
<sil2100> xnox: I'd have to take a look at phablet-tools-bileto since some of that might still be useful for non-touch bileto users (I think it had options to install test packages on host machines), but the rest seems like of not much use really
<xnox> sil2100, yeah i see "./bileto host-upgrade" command
<xnox> sil2100, but isn't that really just "add-apt-repository; apt update; apt full-upgrade/install" and eventually "ppa-purge"?
<xnox> as in, fairly limited functionality.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 Generating diffs
<sil2100> xnox: yes, I suppose so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2835 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2835 Diff missing (xenial/clutter-1.0, yakkety/clutter-1.0). Failed to build (zesty/clutter-1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2834 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/matlab2tikz). Proposed pocket (artful/octave-io)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2836 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2836 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2837 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2838 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2839 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2839 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2837 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/fwupd). Pending binary packages (artful/appstream-glib). Proposed pocket (artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/fwupd). Proposed pocket (artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib). Proposed pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib). Proposed pocket (artful/gobject-introspection). Release pocket (artful/fwupd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/gnome-software). Proposed pocket (artful/gobject-introspection). Release pocket (artful/fwupd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-eventlet). Pending binary packages (cosmic/neutron). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-eventlet). Pending binary packages (cosmic/networking-sfc). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3296 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3296 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3296 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3297 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3297 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3297 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3297 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3300 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3300 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3300 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3300 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2984 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3301 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3301 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsocke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsocke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Uploading build (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3296 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3301 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3301 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3302 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3302 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Dependency wait (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3292 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-l2gw). Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/python-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Pending binary
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Pending binary packages (cosmic/xorg). Successfully built (cosmic/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Diff missing (cosmic/xorg). Successfully built (cosmic/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Pending binary packages (cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/netw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eve
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3300 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Uploading build (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build (cosmic/nux). Successfully built (cosmic/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build (cosmic/nux). Successfully built (cosmic/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 PPA/git version mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build (cosmic/nux). Successfully built (cosmic/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Pending binary packages (xenial/xorg). Successfully built (xenial/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Diff missing (bionic/xorg). Successfully built (bionic/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Diff missing (xenial/xorg). Successfully built (xenial/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Diff missing (artful/xorg). Failed to build (artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3305 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs building (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Failed to build (artful/nux). Successfully built (artful/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Failed to build (cosmic/nux). Successfully built (cosmic/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs building (cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Uploading build (cosmic/qtlocati
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4097 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4098 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4098 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4098 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdbusad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groov
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalac
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kguiaddon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/khtml, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/khtml, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs, focal/unittest2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/linux-raspi). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/containerd, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-funcsigs, focal/python-jujuclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4099 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs, focal/unittest2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/linux-raspi). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/containerd, focal/debian-med, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-funcsigs, focal/pyt
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4100 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3535 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceph). Ready to build (cosmic/nfs-ganesha)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs, focal/unittest2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/linux-raspi). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/containerd, focal/debian-med, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-funcsigs, focal/pyt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4100 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4100 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kxmlrpcclient). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4103 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4103 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4103 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- didrocks, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4104 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4101 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4100 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4106 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4066 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4088 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Ready to build
